# Trojans redirecting browser, and others



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

Two days ago, my Microsoft Security Essentials detected the following items:
- TrojanDownloader:Win32/Harnig.S
- TrojanDownloader:Win32/Karnagy.A
- Trojan:Win32/Alureon.DX

I therefore ran a few scans on Malwarebyte's Anti-malware; the logs of which I have included in my post, which detected and removed various additional infections.

However, my web browser is still often getting redirected to advertising sites and I am suspicious of any hidden undetected spyware/malware. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:07:04 PM, on 30/03/2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16722)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayAlert.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\bdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\seccenter.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineScannerApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineCmdLineScanner.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.jp.msn.com/USCON/19
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: FAIESSO Helper Object - {A2F122DA-055F-4df7-8F24-7354DBDBA85B} - C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAIESSO.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll,-100 - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2322.0\npwinext.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell DataSafe Online] "C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe" /m
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Webcam Central] "C:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe" /mode2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysTrayApp] C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\QuickSet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dellsupportcenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P dellsupportcenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FATrayAlert] C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDAgent] "C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\bdagent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pando Media Booster] C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RESTART_STICKY_NOTES] C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Plug-In - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Plug-In - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: FastAccess - C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FALogNot.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_x86_neutral_7f2308f435f2c4c1\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - AMD - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FAService - Sensible Vision - C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAService.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - BitDefender SRL - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_x86_neutral_7f2308f435f2c4c1\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - BitDefender S. R. L. - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\vsserv.exe

--
End of file - 14176 bytes


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

.
DDS (Ver_11-03-05.01) - NTFSx86 
Run by Jonafun at 19:08:02.12 on Wed 30/03/2011
internet explorer: 8.0.7600.16385
browserjavaversion: 1.6.0_23
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7600.0.1252.61.1033.18.3067.1553 [GMT 11:00]
.
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {108DAC43-C256-20B7-BB05-914135DA5160}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {ABEC4DA7-E46C-2F39-81B5-AA334E5D1BDD}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_x86_neutral_7f2308f435f2c4c1\STacSV.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_x86_neutral_7f2308f435f2c4c1\aestsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k bthsvcs
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayAlert.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\bdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\seccenter.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineScannerApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineCmdLineScanner.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\vsserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\Desktop\dds.com
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAService.exe
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_x86_neutral_7f2308f435f2c4c1\STacSV.exe
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_x86_neutral_7f2308f435f2c4c1\aestsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayAlert.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\bdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\seccenter.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineScannerApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineCmdLineScanner.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\vsserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Users\Jonafun\Desktop\dds.com
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k bthsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main
Disable Script Debugger	REG_SZ yes
AlwaysShowMenus	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
Anchor Underline	REG_SZ yes
AutoHide	REG_SZ yes
Cache_Update_Frequency	REG_SZ Once_Per_Session
Check_Associations	REG_SZ no
CompatibilityFlags	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
Display Inline Images	REG_SZ yes
Do404Search	REG_BINARY 01000000
FullScreen	REG_SZ no
NotifyDownloadComplete	REG_SZ yes
NoUpdateCheck	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
Play_Animations	REG_SZ yes
Play_Background_Sounds	REG_SZ yes
RunOnceComplete	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
RunOnceHasShown	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
Save_Session_History_On_Exit	REG_SZ no
SearchMigrated	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
Show_FullURL	REG_SZ no
Show_StatusBar	REG_SZ yes
Show_ToolBar	REG_SZ yes
Show_URLinStatusBar	REG_SZ yes
Show_URLToolBar	REG_SZ yes
ShowedCheckBrowser	REG_SZ Yes
Start Page	REG_SZ http://www.google.com.au/
StartPageCache	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
Use FormSuggest	REG_SZ no
Use_DlgBox_Colors	REG_SZ yes
UseClearType	REG_SZ no
Window_Placement	REG_BINARY 2c0000000200000003000000ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff0f0200004e0000002f050000a6020000
XMLHTTP	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
IE8RunOnceLastShown	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
IE8RunOnceLastShown_TIMESTAMP	REG_BINARY fe15d7408d41cb01
IE8TourShown	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
IE8TourShownTime	REG_BINARY cc366fd7c689ca01
FormSuggest Passwords	REG_SZ yes
FormSuggest PW Ask	REG_SZ yes
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\Default Feeds
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\FeatureControl
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\WindowsSearch
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main
AutoHide	REG_SZ yes
Security Risk Page	REG_SZ about:SecurityRisk
Extensions Off Page	REG_SZ about:NoAdd-ons
Anchor_Visitation_Horizon	REG_BINARY 01000000
Cache_Percent_of_Disk	REG_BINARY 0a000000
Placeholder_Width	REG_BINARY 1a000000
Placeholder_Height	REG_BINARY 1a000000
Use_Async_DNS	REG_SZ yes
Delete_Temp_Files_On_Exit	REG_SZ yes
Enable_Disk_Cache	REG_SZ yes
Default_Secondary_Page_URL	REG_MULTI_SZ \0
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\ErrorThresholds
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\FeatureControl
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\main\UrlTemplate
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings
IE5_UA_Backup_Flag	REG_SZ 5.0
PrivDiscUiShown	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
EnableHttp1_1	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
WarnOnIntranet	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
MimeExclusionListForCache	REG_SZ multipart/mixed multipart/x-mixed-replace multipart/x-byteranges 
AutoConfigProxy	REG_SZ wininet.dll
UseSchannelDirectly	REG_BINARY 01000000
CertificateRevocation	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
DisableCachingOfSSLPages	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
EmailName	REG_SZ [email protected]
EnableNegotiate	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
GlobalUserOffline	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
MigrateProxy	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
PrivacyAdvanced	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
ProxyEnable	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
SecureProtocols	REG_DWORD 160 (0xa0)
UrlEncoding	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
User Agent	REG_SZ Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
WarnOnPost	REG_BINARY 01000000
WarnonZoneCrossing	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
ZonesSecurityUpgradeDone	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
ZonesSecurityUpgrade	REG_BINARY b56b9dc6c589ca01
ProxyOverride	REG_SZ *.local
SyncMode5	REG_DWORD 4 (0x4)
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\5.0
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Cache
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Connections
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Http Filters
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Lockdown_Zones
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\P3P
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Passport
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Protocols
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\TemplatePolicies
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Wpad
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\ZoneMap
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\internet settings\Zones
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
Error: Key: software\microsoft\internet explorer\search does not exist!
.
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
Error: Key: software\microsoft\internet explorer\search does not exist!
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0URLSearchHooks: H - No File
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)URLSearchHooks: H - No File
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\urlsearchhooksURLSearchHooks: H - No File
{0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064}URLSearchHooks: H - No File
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0URLSearchHooks: H - No File
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)URLSearchHooks: H - No File
Error: Key: software\microsoft\internet explorer\urlsearchhooks does not exist!URLSearchHooks: H - No File
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0URLSearchHooks: H - No File
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)URLSearchHooks: H - No File
Error: Key: .default\software\microsoft\internet explorer\urlsearchhooks does not exist!URLSearchHooks: H - No File
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon
ReportBootOk	REG_SZ 1
Shell	REG_SZ explorer.exe
PreCreateKnownFolders	REG_SZ {A520A1A4-1780-4FF6-BD18-167343C5AF16}
Userinit	REG_SZ c:\Windows\system32e\userinit.exe,
VMApplet	REG_SZ SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe /pagefile
AutoRestartShell	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
Background	REG_SZ 0 0 0
CachedLogonsCount	REG_SZ 10
DebugServerCommand	REG_SZ no
ForceUnlockLogon	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
LegalNoticeCaption	REG_SZ 
LegalNoticeText	REG_SZ 
PowerdownAfterShutdown	REG_SZ 0
ShutdownWithoutLogon	REG_SZ 0
WinStationsDisabled	REG_SZ 0
DisableCAD	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
scremoveoption	REG_SZ 0
ShutdownFlags	REG_DWORD 39 (0x27)
PasswordExpiryWarning	REG_DWORD 14 (0xe)
AllocateCDRoms	REG_SZ 1
System	REG_SZ 
Taskman	REG_SZ 
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\GPExtensions
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\Notify
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\AutoLogonChecked
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon
ExcludeProfileDirs	REG_SZ AppData\Local;AppData\LocalLow;$Recycle.Bin
BuildNumber	REG_DWORD 7600 (0x1db0)
FirstLogon	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
ParseAutoexec	REG_SZ 1
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows
DebugOptions	REG_SZ 2048
Documents	REG_SZ 
DosPrint	REG_SZ no
Load	REG_SZ 
NetMessage	REG_SZ no
NullPort	REG_SZ None
Programs	REG_SZ com exe bat pif cmd
Device	REG_SZ Canon MP240 series Printer,winspool,Ne02:
UserSelectedDefault	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
Run	REG_SZ 
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - No File
BHO: <NO NAME> - No File
BHO: NoExplorer - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - No File
BHO: <NO NAME> - No File
BHO: NoExplorer - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - No File
BHO: <NO NAME> - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - No File
BHO: NoExplorer - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{A2F122DA-055F-4df7-8F24-7354DBDBA85B} - No File
BHO: <NO NAME> - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - No File
BHO: <NO NAME> - No File
BHO: NoExplorer - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - No File
BHO: NoExplorer - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - No File
BHO: <NO NAME> - No File
BHO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - No File
BHO: NoExplorer - No File
urun: [Sidebar] c:\Program Files\Windows Sidebare\sidebar.exe /autoRun
urun: [Google Update] "c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Updatee\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
urun: [Pando Media Booster] c:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Boostere\PMB.exe
urun: [Skype] "c:\Program Files\Skype\Phonee\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
urun: [Steam] "c:\Program Files\Steame\steam.exe" -silent
urun: [RESTART_STICKY_NOTES] c:\Windows\System32e\StikyNot.exe
mrun: [Apoint] c:\Program Files\DellTPade\Apoint.exe
mrun: [Dell DataSafe Online] "c:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Onlinee\DataSafeOnline.exe" /m
mrun: [Dell Webcam Central] "c:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Centrale\WebcamDell2.exe" /mode2
mrun: [GrooveMonitor] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\GrooveMonitor.exe"
mrun: [PCMService] "c:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirecte\PCMService.exe"
mrun: [SysTrayApp] c:\Program Files\IDT\WDMe\sttray.exe
mrun: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Statice\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mrun: [QuickSet] c:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSete\QuickSet.exe
mrun: [dellsupportcenter] "c:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bine\sprtcmd.exe" /P dellsupportcenter
mrun: [FAStartup] 
mrun: [FATrayAlert] c:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Accesse\FATrayMon.exe
mrun: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "c:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malwaree\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
mrun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Updatee\jusched.exe"
mrun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\Reader_sl.exe"
mrun: [Adobe ARM] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0e\AdobeARM.exe"
mrun: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Cliente\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
mrun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mrun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunesHelper.exe"
mrun: [CanonSolutionMenu] c:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenue\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
mrun: [CanonMyPrinter] c:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrintere\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
mrun: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)] "c:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malwaree\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
mrun: [BDAgent] "c:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009e\bdagent.exe"
c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\ONENOT~1.LNK - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\ONENOTEM.EXE
c:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\BLUETO~1.LNK - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Softwaree\BTTray.exe
c:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\DIGITA~1.LNK - C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detecte\DLG.exe
mpolicies-explorer: BindDirectlyToPropertySetStorage = 0 (0x0)
mpolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mpolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
.
ie: SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
ie: Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
ie: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\menuext
.
ie: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\menuext\E&xport to Microsoft Excel
ie: Contexts	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
ie: <NO NAME>	REG_SZ res://c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE/3000
.
ie: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\menuext\Send image to &Bluetooth Device...
ie: <NO NAME>	REG_SZ c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Softwaree\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
ie: Contexts	REG_DWORD 2 (0x2)
.
ie: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\menuext\Send page to &Bluetooth Device...
ie: <NO NAME>	REG_SZ c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Softwaree\btsendto_ie.htm
ie: Contexts	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
.
ie: {SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
ie: {Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions
.
ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600}
ie: { ButtonText - REG_SZ @c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writere\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004
ie: { HotIcon - REG_SZ c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writere\WriterBrowserExtension.dll,201
ie: { Icon - REG_SZ c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writere\WriterBrowserExtension.dll,201
ie: { Default Visible - REG_SZ Yes
ie: { MenuText - REG_SZ @c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writere\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003
.
ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49}
ie: { ButtonText - REG_SZ Send to OneNote
ie: { Default Visible - REG_SZ Yes
ie: { KeyPath - REG_SZ Yes
ie: { MenuText - REG_SZ S&end to OneNote
ie: { ToolTip - REG_SZ Send to OneNote
ie: { HotIcon - REG_SZ c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\ONBttnIE.dll,103
ie: { Icon - REG_SZ c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\ONBttnIE.dll,103
.
ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5}
ie: { Default Visible - REG_SZ yes
ie: { ButtonText - REG_SZ Skype Plug-In
ie: { Icon - REG_SZ c:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorere\icon.ico
ie: { HotIcon - REG_SZ c:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorere\icon.ico
ie: { MenuText - REG_SZ Skype Plug-In
ie: { MenuStatusBar - REG_SZ Skype Plug-In
.
ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263}
ie: { ButtonText - REG_SZ Research
ie: { Default Visible - REG_SZ Yes
ie: { HotIcon - REG_SZ c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\REFBARH.ICO
ie: { Icon - REG_SZ c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\REFBAR.ICO
.
ie: {HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F}
ie: { ButtonText - REG_SZ @btrez.dll,-4015
ie: { Default Visible - REG_SZ Yes
ie: { HotIcon - REG_SZ c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Softwaree\bt_hot_icon.ico
ie: { Icon - REG_SZ c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Softwaree\bt_cold_icon.ico
ie: { MenustatusBar - REG_SZ @btrez.dll,-4048
ie: { MenuText - REG_SZ @btrez.dll,-12650
ie: { Script - REG_SZ c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Softwaree\btsendto_ie.htm
IE: { CLSID - REG_SZ {1FBA04EE-3024-11d2-8F1F-0000F87ABD16} - {1fba04ee-3024-11d2-8f1f-0000f87abd16}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { ClsidExtension - REG_SZ {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - {5f7b1267-94a9-47f5-98db-e99415f33aec}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { CLSID - REG_SZ {1FBA04EE-3024-11d2-8F1F-0000F87ABD16} - {1fba04ee-3024-11d2-8f1f-0000f87abd16}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { ClsidExtension - REG_SZ {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - {48e73304-e1d6-4330-914c-f5f514e3486c}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { CLSID - REG_SZ {1FBA04EE-3024-11d2-8F1F-0000F87ABD16} - {1fba04ee-3024-11d2-8f1f-0000f87abd16}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { ClsidExtension - REG_SZ {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - {898ea8c8-e7ff-479b-8935-aec46303b9e5}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { BandCLSID - REG_SZ {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - {ff059e31-cc5a-4e2e-bf3b-96e929d65503}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { CLSID - REG_SZ {E0DD6CAB-2D10-11D2-8F1A-0000F87ABD16} - {e0dd6cab-2d10-11d2-8f1a-0000f87abd16}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
IE: { clsid - REG_SZ {1FBA04EE-3024-11d2-8F1F-0000F87ABD16} - {1fba04ee-3024-11d2-8f1f-0000f87abd16}\inprocserver32 does not exist!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}
<NO NAME>	REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer	REG_SZ MSICD
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}\Contains
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE	REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_23-windows-i586.cab
INF	REG_SZ 
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME>	REG_SZ 1.6.0.23
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072}
Installer	REG_SZ MSICD
SystemComponent	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072}\Contains
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072}\Contains\Files
c:\Windows\Downloaded Program Filese\MessengerStatsPAClient.dll	REG_SZ 
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE	REG_SZ http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME>	REG_SZ 9,5,6907,1
LastModified	REG_SZ Tue, 30 Jun 2009 19:53:08 GMT
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME>	REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer	REG_SZ MSICD
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE	REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_23-windows-i586.cab
INF	REG_SZ 
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME>	REG_SZ 1.6.0.23
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
<NO NAME>	REG_SZ Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0
Installer	REG_SZ MSICD
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE	REG_SZ http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_23-windows-i586.cab
INF	REG_SZ 
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME>	REG_SZ 1.6.0.23
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48}
Installer	REG_SZ MSICD
SystemComponent	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48}\Contains
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48}\Contains\Files
c:\Windows\Downloaded Program Filese\MineSweeper.dll	REG_SZ 
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48}\DownloadInformation
CODEBASE	REG_SZ http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store database\distribution units\{F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48}\InstalledVersion
<NO NAME>	REG_SZ 9,5,6986,1
LastModified	REG_SZ Tue, 30 Jun 2009 19:53:08 GMT
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\tcpip\parameters
NameServer	REG_SZ 
CLSID - REG_SZ {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - 
CLSID - REG_SZ {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - 
CLSID - REG_SZ {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - 
CLSID - REG_SZ {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - 
CLSID - REG_SZ {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - 
CLSID - REG_SZ {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - 
Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook
.
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
<NO NAME>	REG_SZ Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook
.
<NO NAME>	REG_SZ c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
seh: ThreadingModel	REG_SZ Both
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders
d; /.*	/!d; s//securityproviders: /
securityproviders	REG_SZ credssp.dll
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa
auditbasedirectories	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
auditbaseobjects	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
d;/^((authentication|notification) packages)	.*	/i!d; s//lsa: 1 = /
Authentication Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ msv1_0
Bounds	REG_BINARY 0030000000200000
crashonauditfail	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
disabledomaincreds	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
everyoneincludesanonymous	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
forceguest	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
fullprivilegeauditing	REG_BINARY 00
LimitBlankPasswordUse	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
LmCompatibilityLevel	REG_DWORD 3 (0x3)
LsaPid	REG_DWORD 572 (0x23c)
NoLmHash	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
Notification Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ scecli FAPassSync
ProductType	REG_DWORD 3 (0x3)
restrictanonymous	REG_DWORD 0 (0x0)
restrictanonymoussam	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
SecureBoot	REG_DWORD 1 (0x1)
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\AccessProviders
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\Audit
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\Credssp
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\Data
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\FipsAlgorithmPolicy
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\GBG
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\JD
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\Kerberos
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\MSV1_0
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\Skew1
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\SSO
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa\SspiCache
.
SteelWerX Registry Console Tool 2.0
Written by Bobbi Flekman 2006 (C)
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager\subsystems
windows	REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\system32\csrss.exe ObjectDirectory=\Windows SharedSection=1024,12288,512 Windows=On SubSystemType=Windows ServerDll=basesrv,1 ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3 ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2 ServerDll=sxssrv,4 ProfileControl=Off MaxRequestThreads=16
# Copyright (c) 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.defaulte\
# Mozilla User Preferences
.
/* Do not edit this file.
*
* If you make changes to this file while the application is running,
* the changes will be overwritten when the application exits.
*
* To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config
* For more information, see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs
*/
.
user_pref("accessibility.typeaheadfind.flashBar", 0);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.addon-background-update-timer", 1301294678);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.background-update-timer", 1301294924);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.blocklist-background-update-timer", 1301294728);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.microsummary-generator-update-timer", 1301047070);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.places-maintenance-timer", 1301294881);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.search-engine-update-timer", 1301379151);
user_pref("app.update.never.3.5.7", false);
user_pref("app.update.never.3.6", false);
user_pref("browser.download.dir", "c:\\Users\\Jonafun\e\Downloads");
user_pref("browser.download.lastDir", "c:\\Users\\Jonafun\e\Desktop");
user_pref("browser.download.manager.closeWhenDone", true);
user_pref("browser.download.save_converter_index", 0);
user_pref("browser.download.useDownloadDir", false);
user_pref("browser.feeds.handler.default", "bookmarks");
user_pref("browser.feeds.showFirstRunUI", false);
user_pref("browser.history_expire_days.mirror", 180);
user_pref("browser.migration.version", 1);
user_pref("browser.offline", false);
user_pref("browser.places.importBookmarksHTML", false);
user_pref("browser.places.importDefaults", false);
user_pref("browser.places.leftPaneFolderId", -1);
user_pref("browser.places.migratePostDataAnnotations", false);
user_pref("browser.places.smartBookmarksVersion", 2);
user_pref("browser.places.updateRecentTagsUri", false);
user_pref("browser.preferences.advanced.selectedTabIndex", 1);
user_pref("browser.rights.3.shown", true);
user_pref("browser.search.useDBForOrder", true);
!d; s//ff - prefs.js: 1 - 2/; s.htt(p|ps)://.hxx1://.i; s/"//g
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "Google.com");
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:1.9.2.16");
user_pref("browser.tabs.warnOnClose", false);
user_pref("dwhelper.conv-conf.auto.bc1e2619f37bea59f347c7c0c775df02", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.conversion-enabled", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.conversion-was-enabled", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.convert-free", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.download-count", 6);
user_pref("dwhelper.first-time", false);
user_pref("dwhelper.last-media-host-blacklist", "pop6.com|redlightcenter.com|dtiserv.com|mp3tunes.com|netflix.com");
user_pref("dwhelper.last-shared-blacklist", "1301171734390");
user_pref("dwhelper.last-version", "4.8.4");
user_pref("dwhelper.manual-convert-output-format", "mp4/-ac 2 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 44100 -f avi -vcodec mpeg4");
user_pref("dwhelper.mediaweight", "1024");
user_pref("dwhelper.menu-expiration", 60);
user_pref("dwhelper.opendirkey", "3;O");
user_pref("dwhelper.passwords-migrated", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.quickkey", "3;Q");
user_pref("dwhelper.safe-mode", false);
user_pref("dwhelper.smartnamer.last-shared", 1301471549);
user_pref("dwhelper.storagedirectory", "c:\\Users\\Jonafun\\Videos\e\Youtube");
user_pref("[email protected]", "1.5");
user_pref("[email protected]", true);
user_pref("[email protected]", false);
user_pref("extensions.adblockplus.currentVersion", "1.3.5");
user_pref("extensions.adblockplus.enabled", false);
user_pref("extensions.enabledItems", "{B7082FAA-CB62-4872-9106-E42DD88EDE45}:3.3.1,{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}:1.2.1,{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}:1.3.5,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.22,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.23,{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}:4.8.4,[email protected]:1.1.1,{D528FBE8-F513-467D-8837-75D2860019CC}:1.9.1,{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}:3.6.16");
user_pref("extensions.lastAppVersion", "3.6.16");
user_pref("extensions.skype_toolbar.version", "5.0.0.6906");
user_pref("extensions.update.notifyUser", false);
user_pref("general.useragent.extra.microsoftdotnet", "( .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET4.0C)");
user_pref("greasemonkey.version", "0.8.20100408.6");
user_pref("idle.lastDailyNotification", 1301381254);
user_pref("intl.charset.detector", "universal_charset_detector");
user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "windows-1250, UTF-8, GB2312, windows-1252, ISO-8859-1");
user_pref("microsoft.CLR.auto_install", false);
user_pref("myTabBar.isUseColorTab", true);
user_pref("network.cookie.prefsMigrated", true);
user_pref("network.proxy.type", 4);
user_pref("places.last_vacuum", 1300619493);
user_pref("pref.privacy.disable_button.view_passwords", false);
user_pref("print.print_printer", "Canon MP240 series Printer");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_bgcolor", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_bgimages", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_command", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_downloadfonts", false);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_edge_bottom", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_edge_left", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_edge_right", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_edge_top", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_evenpages", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_footercenter", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_footerleft", "&PT");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_footerright", "&D");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_headercenter", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_headerleft", "&T");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_headerright", "&U");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_in_color", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_margin_bottom", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_margin_left", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_margin_right", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_margin_top", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_oddpages", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_orientation", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_pagedelay", 500);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_paper_data", 9);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_paper_height", " 11.00");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_paper_size_type", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_paper_size_unit", 1);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_paper_width", " 8.50");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_reversed", false);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_scaling", " 1.00");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_shrink_to_fit", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_to_file", false);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_to_filename", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_unwriteable_margin_bottom", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_unwriteable_margin_left", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_unwriteable_margin_right", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_unwriteable_margin_top", 0);
user_pref("privacy.clearOnShutdown.cookies", false);
user_pref("privacy.clearOnShutdown.offlineApps", true);
user_pref("privacy.cpd.sessions", false);
user_pref("privacy.item.offlineApps", true);
user_pref("privacy.sanitize.migrateFx3Prefs", true);
user_pref("privacy.sanitize.timeSpan", 0);
user_pref("security.warn_viewing_mixed", false);
user_pref("urlclassifier.keyupdatetime.https://sb-ssl.google.com/safebrowsing/newkey", 1304063076);
user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add", "");
user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add.103", "");
user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add.36", "");
# Mozilla User Preferences
.
/* Do not edit this file.
*
* If you make changes to this file while the application is running,
* the changes will be overwritten when the application exits.
*
* To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config
* For more information, see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs
*/
.
user_pref("accessibility.typeaheadfind.flashBar", 0);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.addon-background-update-timer", 1301294678);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.background-update-timer", 1301294924);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.blocklist-background-update-timer", 1301294728);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.microsummary-generator-update-timer", 1301047070);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.places-maintenance-timer", 1301294881);
user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.search-engine-update-timer", 1301379151);
user_pref("app.update.never.3.5.7", false);
user_pref("app.update.never.3.6", false);
user_pref("browser.download.dir", "c:\\Users\\Jonafun\e\Downloads");
user_pref("browser.download.lastDir", "c:\\Users\\Jonafun\e\Desktop");
user_pref("browser.download.manager.closeWhenDone", true);
user_pref("browser.download.save_converter_index", 0);
user_pref("browser.download.useDownloadDir", false);
user_pref("browser.feeds.handler.default", "bookmarks");
user_pref("browser.feeds.showFirstRunUI", false);
user_pref("browser.history_expire_days.mirror", 180);
user_pref("browser.migration.version", 1);
user_pref("browser.offline", false);
user_pref("browser.places.importBookmarksHTML", false);
user_pref("browser.places.importDefaults", false);
user_pref("browser.places.leftPaneFolderId", -1);
user_pref("browser.places.migratePostDataAnnotations", false);
user_pref("browser.places.smartBookmarksVersion", 2);
user_pref("browser.places.updateRecentTagsUri", false);
user_pref("browser.preferences.advanced.selectedTabIndex", 1);
user_pref("browser.rights.3.shown", true);
user_pref("browser.search.useDBForOrder", true);
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "Google.com");
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:1.9.2.16");
user_pref("browser.tabs.warnOnClose", false);
user_pref("dwhelper.conv-conf.auto.bc1e2619f37bea59f347c7c0c775df02", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.conversion-enabled", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.conversion-was-enabled", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.convert-free", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.download-count", 6);
user_pref("dwhelper.first-time", false);
user_pref("dwhelper.last-media-host-blacklist", "pop6.com|redlightcenter.com|dtiserv.com|mp3tunes.com|netflix.com");
user_pref("dwhelper.last-shared-blacklist", "1301171734390");
user_pref("dwhelper.last-version", "4.8.4");
user_pref("dwhelper.manual-convert-output-format", "mp4/-ac 2 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 44100 -f avi -vcodec mpeg4");
user_pref("dwhelper.mediaweight", "1024");
user_pref("dwhelper.menu-expiration", 60);
user_pref("dwhelper.opendirkey", "3;O");
user_pref("dwhelper.passwords-migrated", true);
user_pref("dwhelper.quickkey", "3;Q");
user_pref("dwhelper.safe-mode", false);
user_pref("dwhelper.smartnamer.last-shared", 1301471549);
user_pref("dwhelper.storagedirectory", "c:\\Users\\Jonafun\\Videos\e\Youtube");
user_pref("[email protected]", "1.5");
user_pref("[email protected]", true);
user_pref("[email protected]", false);
user_pref("extensions.adblockplus.currentVersion", "1.3.5");
user_pref("extensions.adblockplus.enabled", false);
user_pref("extensions.enabledItems", "{B7082FAA-CB62-4872-9106-E42DD88EDE45}:3.3.1,{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}:1.2.1,{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}:1.3.5,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.22,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.23,{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}:4.8.4,[email protected]:1.1.1,{D528FBE8-F513-467D-8837-75D2860019CC}:1.9.1,{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}:3.6.16");
user_pref("extensions.lastAppVersion", "3.6.16");
user_pref("extensions.skype_toolbar.version", "5.0.0.6906");
user_pref("extensions.update.notifyUser", false);
user_pref("general.useragent.extra.microsoftdotnet", "( .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET4.0C)");
user_pref("greasemonkey.version", "0.8.20100408.6");
user_pref("idle.lastDailyNotification", 1301381254);
user_pref("intl.charset.detector", "universal_charset_detector");
user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "windows-1250, UTF-8, GB2312, windows-1252, ISO-8859-1");
user_pref("microsoft.CLR.auto_install", false);
user_pref("myTabBar.isUseColorTab", true);
user_pref("network.cookie.prefsMigrated", true);
!d; s//ff - prefs.js: 1/; s/", / - /; s/);//i; s/"//g
user_pref("network.proxy.type", 4);
user_pref("places.last_vacuum", 1300619493);
user_pref("pref.privacy.disable_button.view_passwords", false);
user_pref("print.print_printer", "Canon MP240 series Printer");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_bgcolor", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_bgimages", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_command", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_downloadfonts", false);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_edge_bottom", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_edge_left", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_edge_right", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_edge_top", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_evenpages", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_footercenter", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_footerleft", "&PT");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_footerright", "&D");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_headercenter", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_headerleft", "&T");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_headerright", "&U");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_in_color", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_margin_bottom", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_margin_left", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_margin_right", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_margin_top", "0.5");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_oddpages", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_orientation", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_pagedelay", 500);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_paper_data", 9);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_paper_height", " 11.00");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_paper_size_type", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_paper_size_unit", 1);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_paper_width", " 8.50");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_reversed", false);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_scaling", " 1.00");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_shrink_to_fit", true);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_to_file", false);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_to_filename", "");
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_unwriteable_margin_bottom", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_unwriteable_margin_left", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_unwriteable_margin_right", 0);
user_pref("print.printer_Canon_MP240_series_Printer.print_unwriteable_margin_top", 0);
user_pref("privacy.clearOnShutdown.cookies", false);
user_pref("privacy.clearOnShutdown.offlineApps", true);
user_pref("privacy.cpd.sessions", false);
user_pref("privacy.item.offlineApps", true);
user_pref("privacy.sanitize.migrateFx3Prefs", true);
user_pref("privacy.sanitize.timeSpan", 0);
user_pref("security.warn_viewing_mixed", false);
user_pref("urlclassifier.keyupdatetime.https://sb-ssl.google.com/safebrowsing/newkey", 1304063076);
user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add", "");
user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add.103", "");
user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add.36", "");
.
.
.
.
.
!d; s//1/; s/.*abs://; s/rel:/c:\program files\mozilla firefox\componentse\/i; s/./ff - component: &/
!d; s//1/; s/.*abs://; s/rel:/c:\program files\mozilla firefox\componentse\/i; s/./ff - component: &/
!d; s//1/; s/.*abs://; s/rel:/c:\program files\mozilla firefox\componentse\/i; s/./ff - component: &/
@adblockplus.org/abp/startup;1,{d32a3c00-4ed3-11de-8a39-0800200c9a66}
@adblockplus.org/ehh/startup;1,{2d53b96c-1dd2-11b2-94ad-dedbdb99852f}
@downloadhelper.net/add-to-blacklist-processor;1,{0c392af1-68a0-4a66-b7ca-8ce72a01f2ad}
@downloadhelper.net/convconf-handler;1,{2b554319-e7fb-420e-8f12-1bf88aa2848d}
@downloadhelper.net/convert-manager-component,{5f4589e7-114b-4a4b-a63e-06ca7f22439d}
@downloadhelper.net/copyurl-processor;1,{93e81622-ce06-410e-bc10-4f3dd7617399}
@downloadhelper.net/core;1,{e4e95e7f-12f1-4b21-8155-82eb22b88c86}
@downloadhelper.net/dom-hook;1,{7e757f8b-0a62-4e65-9339-4b4fd1cb9bcc}
@downloadhelper.net/download-convert-processor;1,{f9f662a6-77d4-437e-8f53-4fcc39fddf47}
@downloadhelper.net/download-manager;1,{dc9206a8-fe97-4214-b9a7-e07e584c6710}
@downloadhelper.net/download-processor;1,{1f5c8528-c5b5-4b03-be0d-c8948028d9e6}
@downloadhelper.net/dump-processor;1,{c0b558fd-d32a-4b7f-ae48-5ef095134292}
@downloadhelper.net/flashgot-download-processor;1,{6d2d4306-a218-4be4-bdc4-61630dd7df7e}
@downloadhelper.net/license-handler;1,{b60070dc-d471-4007-ab63-b30626e5ab5c}
@downloadhelper.net/media-list-manager,{55f8f6d3-9ac7-4046-b1bb-7c732e27d2d6}
@downloadhelper.net/medialink-probe;1,{7f3707a8-34b9-488d-a861-ffcb0a3e0c29}
@downloadhelper.net/mp3tunes-locker-processor;1,{021d8a4d-5978-4632-b69a-9351bc827f01}
@downloadhelper.net/mp3tunes-manager;1,{59dd53ca-8989-4e95-bc7a-996e8592886e}
@downloadhelper.net/mp3tunes-mobile-processor;1,{afc4a7aa-be25-4acb-bd64-999ece9b403c}
@downloadhelper.net/network-probe;1,{29eb6720-7684-4b04-bc58-c18f554c6d55}
@downloadhelper.net/quick-download-processor;1,{38e2b849-ecf0-438b-b3a3-845d33f29b0c}
@downloadhelper.net/safe-mode-handler;1,{cbcb1770-ec4c-404c-9a3f-b8e1c49859d0}
@downloadhelper.net/secrethelper-intro-processor;1,{3b6dfafc-a55a-4e3b-8e2c-34584c33d676}
@downloadhelper.net/smart-namer;1,{7d087a1b-d9f1-4698-92ea-b9a1b514ebde}
@downloadhelper.net/socialshare-processor;1,{da338f07-9357-479d-8e92-f03801aa8c37}
@downloadhelper.net/util-service;1,{dbd8dc72-2cdf-44ad-bf9a-5dc7a3fc3036}
@downloadhelper.net/youtube-info;1,{7f4790d6-e31f-4e1d-a044-983ffbdf1705}
@downloadhelper.net/youtube-links-context-item;1,{fc78d3e8-91f0-4ccd-a830-aefd00595f43}
@downloadhelper.net/youtube-probe;1,{506124c4-0076-48d2-bfee-14bb3187560e}
@mozilla.org/accelerometer;1,{ecba5203-77da-465a-865e-78b7af10d8f7}
@mozilla.org/accessibilityService;1,{de401c37-9a7f-4278-a6f8-3de2833989ef}
@mozilla.org/accessibleRetrieval;1,{663ca4a8-d219-4000-925d-d8f66406b626}
@mozilla.org/alerts-service;1,{a0ccaaf8-09da-44d8-b250-9ac3e93c8117}
@mozilla.org/appshell/appShellService;1,{0099907d-123c-4853-a46a-43098b5fb68c}
@mozilla.org/appshell/component/browser-status-filter;1,{6356aa16-7916-4215-a825-cbc2692ca87a}
@mozilla.org/appshell/component/browser/instance;1,{5551a1e0-5a66-11d3-806a-00600811a9c3}
@mozilla.org/appshell/trytoclose;1,{b69155f4-a8bf-453d-8653-91d1456e1d3d}
@mozilla.org/appshell/window-mediator;1,{0659cb83-faad-11d2-8e19-b206620a657c}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/controller;1,{f6d5ebbd-34f4-487d-9d10-3d34123e3eb9}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/search;1?name=form-history,{895db6c7-dbdf-40ea-9f64-b175033243dc}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/search;1?name=history,{d0272978-beab-4adc-a3d4-04b76acfa4e7}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/search;1?name=places-tag-autocomplete,{1dcc23b0-d4cb-11dc-9ad6-479d56d89593}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/search;1?name=search-autocomplete,{aa892eb4-ffbf-477d-9f9a-06c995ae9f27}
@mozilla.org/autocomplete/simple-result;1,{2ee3039b-2de4-43d9-93b0-649beacff39a}
@mozilla.org/autoconfiguration;1,{e036c738-1dd1-11b2-9392-9d94aa74b0c5}
@mozilla.org/browser/annotation-service;1,{5e8d4751-1852-434b-a992-2c6d2a25fa46}
@mozilla.org/browser/browserglue;1,{eab9012e-5f74-4cbc-b2b5-a590235513cc}
@mozilla.org/browser/clh;1,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/browser/default-browser-clh;1,{f57899d0-4e2c-4ac6-9e29-50c736103b0c}
@mozilla.org/browser/directory-provider;1,{6deb193c-f87d-4078-bc78-5e64655b4d62}
@mozilla.org/browser/download-history;1,{88cecbb7-6c63-4b3b-8cd4-84f3b8228c69}
@mozilla.org/browser/favicon-service;1,{984e3259-9266-49cf-b605-60b022a00756}
@mozilla.org/browser/feeds/result-service;1,{2376201c-bbc6-472f-9b62-7548040a61c6}
@mozilla.org/browser/feeds/result-writer;1,{49bb6593-3aff-4eb3-a068-2712c28bd58e}
@mozilla.org/browser/feeds/sniffer;1,{06893e69-71d8-4b23-81eb-80314daf3e66}
@mozilla.org/browser/final-clh;1,{47cd0651-b1be-4a0f-b5c4-10e5a573ef71}
@mozilla.org/browser/global-history;1,{a772eee4-0464-405d-a329-a29dfda3791a}
@mozilla.org/browser/global-history;2,{88cecbb7-6c63-4b3b-8cd4-84f3b8228c69}
@mozilla.org/browser/history-entry;1,{a41661d5-1417-11d5-9882-00c04fa02f40}
@mozilla.org/browser/httpindex-service;1,{2587e382-1324-11d4-a652-eadbb2be3484}
@mozilla.org/browser/livemark-service;2,{dca61eb5-c7cd-4df1-b0fb-d0722baba251}
@mozilla.org/browser/nav-bookmarks-service;1,{9de95a0c-39a4-4d64-9a53-17940dd7cabb}
@mozilla.org/browser/nav-history-service;1,{88cecbb7-6c63-4b3b-8cd4-84f3b8228c69}
@mozilla.org/browser/places/import-export-service;1,{6fb0c970-e1b1-11db-8314-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/browser/placesTransactionsService;1,{c0844a84-5a12-4808-80a8-809cb002bb4f}
@mozilla.org/browser/search-service;1,{7319788a-fe93-4db3-9f39-818cf08f4256}
@mozilla.org/browser/session-history-entry;1,{bfd1a791-ad9f-11d3-bdc7-0050040a9b44}
@mozilla.org/browser/session-history-transaction;1,{bfd1a792-ad9f-11d3-bdc7-0050040a9b44}
@mozilla.org/browser/sessionstartup;1,{ec7a6c20-e081-11da-8ad9-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/browser/sessionstore;1,{5280606b-2510-4fe0-97ef-9b5a22eafe6b}
@mozilla.org/browser/shell-service;1,{63c7b9f4-0cc8-43f8-b666-0a661655cb73}
@mozilla.org/browser/shistory-internal;1,{9c47c121-1c6e-4d8f-b904-3ac968116e88}
@mozilla.org/browser/shistory;1,{7294fe9c-14d8-11d5-9882-00c04fa02f40}
@mozilla.org/browser/tagging-service;1,{bbc23860-2553-479d-8b78-94d9038334f7}
@mozilla.org/channelclassifier,{ce02d538-0217-47a3-a589-b51790fdd8ce}
@mozilla.org/charset-converter-manager;1,{3c1c0163-9bd0-11d3-9d09-0050040007b2}
@mozilla.org/chrome/chrome-native-theme;1,{d930e29b-6909-44e5-ab4b-af10d6923705}
@mozilla.org/chrome/chrome-registry;1,{47049e42-1d87-482a-984d-56ae185e367a}
@mozilla.org/content-dispatch-chooser;1,{e35d5067-95bc-4029-8432-e8f1e431148d}
@mozilla.org/content-pref/hostname-grouper;1,{8df290ae-dcaa-4c11-98a5-2429a4dc97bb}
@mozilla.org/content-pref/service;1,{e6a3f533-4ffa-4615-8eb4-d4e72d883fa7}
@mozilla.org/content/canvas-rendering-context;1?id=2d,{a35d1cd4-c505-4d2d-a0f9-aef00b7ce5a5}
@mozilla.org/content/contentutils;1,{762c4ae7-b923-422f-b97e-b9bfc1ef7bf0}
@mozilla.org/content/contentutils2;1,{6f8366c7-2195-42ce-a149-48e26aeb9c24}
@mozilla.org/content/css-parser;1,{2e363d60-872e-11d2-b531-000000000000}
@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1,{fc886801-e768-11d4-9885-00c04fa0cf4b}
@mozilla.org/content/dom-selection;1,{c87a37fc-8109-4ce2-a322-8cdec925379f}
@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=audio,{1d40026b-4c44-4f6f-b158-26bb5e9c65e9}
@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=img,{d6008c40-4dad-11d2-b328-00805f8a3859}
@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=option,{a6cf90f5-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/content/namespacemanager;1,{d9783472-8fe9-11d2-9d3c-0060088f9ff7}
@mozilla.org/content/plugin/document-loader-factory;1,{0ddf4df8-4dbb-4133-8b79-9afb966514f5}
@mozilla.org/content/post-content-iterator;1,{a6cf90e3-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/content/pre-content-iterator;1,{80d7e247-d4b8-45d7-bb59-6f1dd56f384c}
@mozilla.org/content/range-utils;1,{a6cf9126-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/content/range;1,{56ad2981-8a87-11d2-918c-0080c8e44db5}
@mozilla.org/content/style-sheet-service;1,{fcca6f83-9f7d-44e4-a74b-b59433e6c8c3}
@mozilla.org/content/subtree-content-iterator;1,{a6cf90e5-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/content/syncload-dom-service;1,{0e4e7d00-f71a-439f-9178-1a71ff11b55f}
@mozilla.org/content/xmlhttprequest-bad-cert-handler;1,{dbded6ec-edbf-4054-a834-287b82c260f9}
@mozilla.org/cookie/permission;1,{ef565d0a-ab9a-4a13-9160-0644cdfd859a}
@mozilla.org/cookiemanager;1,{aaab6710-0f2c-11d5-a53b-0010a401eb10}
@mozilla.org/cookieService;1,{c375fa80-150f-11d6-a618-0010a401eb10}
@mozilla.org/crypto/fips-info-service;1,{ff9fbcd7-9517-4334-b97a-ceed78909974}
@mozilla.org/data-document-content-policy;1,{1147d32c-215b-4014-b180-07fe7aedf915}
@mozilla.org/dirIndex;1,{f6913e2e-1dd1-11b2-84be-f455dee342af}
@mozilla.org/dirIndexParser;1,{a0d6ad32-1dd1-11b2-aa55-a40187b54036}
@mozilla.org/docloaderservice;1,{057b04d0-0ccf-11d2-beba-00805f8a66dc}
@mozilla.org/docshell/urifixup;1,{214c48a0-b57f-11d4-959c-0020183bf181}
@mozilla.org/docshell;1,{f1eac762-87e9-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c}
@mozilla.org/document-charset-info;1,{d25e0511-2bae-11d4-9d10-0050040007b2}
@mozilla.org/document-transformer;1?type=xslt,{bacd8ad0-552f-11d3-a9f7-000064657374}
@mozilla.org/dom/json;1,{93ad72a6-02cd-4716-9626-d47d5ec275ec}
@mozilla.org/dom/storage;1,{8b449142-1eab-4bfa-9830-fab6ebb09774}
@mozilla.org/dom/storage;2,{27aecc62-7777-428e-b34c-5973a47b8298}
@mozilla.org/dom/storagemanager;1,{b88a4712-eb52-4c10-9b85-bf5894b510f0}
@mozilla.org/dom/window-controller;1,{7bd05c78-6a26-11d7-b16f-0003938a9d96}
@mozilla.org/dom/xpath-evaluator;1,{d0a75e02-b5e7-11d5-a7f2-df109fb8a1fc}
@mozilla.org/download-manager-ui;1,{7dfdf0d1-aff6-4a34-bad1-d0fe74601642}
@mozilla.org/download-manager;1,{edb0490e-1dd1-11b2-83b8-dbf8d85906a6}
@mozilla.org/editor/editingsession;1,{bc26ff01-f2bd-11d4-a73c-e5a4b5a8bdfc}
@mozilla.org/editor/editorcontroller;1,{26fb965c-9de6-11d3-bccc-0060b0fc76bd}
@mozilla.org/editor/editordocstatecontroller;1,{50e95301-17a8-11d4-9f7e-dd530d5f057c}
@mozilla.org/editor/editorspellchecker;1,{75656ad9-bd13-4c5d-939a-ec6351eea0cc}
@mozilla.org/editor/htmleditor;1,{ed0244e0-c144-11d2-8f4c-006008159b0c}
@mozilla.org/editor/htmleditorcontroller;1,{62db0002-dbb6-43f4-8fb7-9d2538bc5747}
@mozilla.org/editor/texteditor;1,{e197cc01-cfe1-11d4-8eb0-87ae406dfd3f}
@mozilla.org/editor/txtsrvfilter;1,{171e72db-0f8a-412a-8461-e4c927a3a2ac}
@mozilla.org/editor/txtsrvfiltermail;1,{7fbd2146-5ff4-4674-b069-a7bbce66e773}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/appstartup-notifier;1,{1f59b001-02c9-11d5-ae76-cc92f7db9e03}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/base-command-controller;1,{bf88b48c-fd8e-40b4-ba36-c7c3ad6d8ac9}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/command-manager;1,{64edb481-0c04-11d5-a73c-e964b968b0bc}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/command-params;1,{f7fa4581-238e-11d5-a73c-ab64fb68f2bc}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/controller-command-group;1,{ecd55a01-2780-11d5-a73c-ca641a6813bc}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/controller-command-table;1,{670ee5da-6ad5-11d7-9950-000393636592}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/cookieprompt-service;1,{ce002b28-92b7-4701-8621-cc925866fb87}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/dialogparam;1,{4e4aae11-8901-46cc-8217-dad7c5415873}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/find;1,{57cf9383-3405-11d5-be5b-aa20fa2cf37c}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/nbalert-service;1,{a2112d6a-0e28-421f-b46a-25c0b308cbd0}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/printingprompt-service;1,{e042570c-62de-4bb6-a6e0-798e3c07b4df}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/prompt-service;1,{a2112d6a-0e28-421f-b46a-25c0b308cbd0}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/rangefind;1,{471f4944-1dd2-11b2-87ac-90be0a51d609}
@mozilla.org/embedcomp/window-watcher;1,{a21bfa01-f349-4394-a84c-8de5cf0737d0}
@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/content-policy;1,{f66bc334-1dd1-11b2-bab2-90e04fe15c19}
@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/nsCommandHandler;1,{3a449110-66fd-11d4-9528-0020183bf181}
@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/nsWebBrowser;1,{f1eac761-87e9-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c}
@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/nsWebBrowserPersist;1,{7e677795-c582-4cd1-9e8d-8271b3474d2a}
@mozilla.org/embeddor.implemented/bookmark-charset-resolver;1,{88cecbb7-6c63-4b3b-8cd4-84f3b8228c69}
@mozilla.org/embeddor.implemented/web-content-handler-registrar;1,{792a7e82-06a0-437c-af63-b2d12e808acc}
@mozilla.org/eventlistenerservice;1,{baa34652-f1f1-4185-b224-244ee82a413a}
@mozilla.org/exslt/regexp;1,{18a03189-067b-4978-b4f1-bafe35292ed6}
@mozilla.org/extensions/addon-repository;1,{8eaaf524-7d6d-4f7d-ae8b-9277b324008d}
@mozilla.org/extensions/blocklist;1,{66354bc9-7ed1-4692-ae1d-8da97d6b205e}
@mozilla.org/extensions/manager;1,{8a115faa-7dcb-4e8f-979b-5f53472f51cf}
@mozilla.org/feed-entry;1,{8e4444ff-8e99-4bdd-aa7f-fb3c1c77319f}
@mozilla.org/feed-generator;1,{414af362-9ad8-4296-898e-62247f25a20e}
@mozilla.org/feed-person;1,{95c963b7-20b2-11db-92f6-001422106990}
@mozilla.org/feed-processor;1,{26acb1f0-28fc-43bc-867a-a46aabc85dd4}
@mozilla.org/feed-result;1,{072a5c3d-30c6-4f07-b87f-9f63d51403f2}
@mozilla.org/feed-textconstruct;1,{b992ddcd-3899-4320-9909-924b3e72c922}
@mozilla.org/feed-unescapehtml;1,{10f2f5f0-f103-4901-980f-ba11bd70d60d}
@mozilla.org/feed;1,{5d0cfa97-69dd-4e5e-ac84-f253162e8f9a}
@mozilla.org/filepicker;1,{bd57cee8-1dd1-11b2-9fe7-95cf4709aea3}
@mozilla.org/files/filereader;1,{06aa7c21-fe05-4cf2-b1c4-0c7126a4f713}
@mozilla.org/find/find_service;1,{5060b803-340e-11d5-be5b-b3e063ec6a3c}
@mozilla.org/focus-manager;1,{cf7fd51f-aba2-44c1-9ff0-11f7508efcd4}
@mozilla.org/fuel/application;1,{fe74cf80-aa2d-11db-abbd-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/geolocation/gpsd/provider;1,{0a3be523-0f2a-32cc-ccd8-1e5986d5a79d}
@mozilla.org/geolocation/prompt;1,{c6e8c44d-9f39-4af7-bcc0-76e38a8310f5}
@mozilla.org/geolocation/provider;1,{77da64d3-7458-4920-9491-86cc9914f904}
@mozilla.org/geolocation/service;1,{0404d02a-01ca-aaab-4762-944b1bf2f7b5}
@mozilla.org/geolocation;1,{01e1c3ff-094a-d048-44b4-62d29c7b4f39}
@mozilla.org/gfx/devicecontext;1,{6049b262-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/gfx/devicecontextspec;1,{d3f69889-e13a-4321-980c-a39332e21f34}
@mozilla.org/gfx/fontenumerator;1,{a6cf9115-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/gfx/fontmetrics;1,{6049b263-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/gfx/printerenumerator;1,{a6cf9129-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/gfx/printsession;1,{2f977d53-5485-11d4-87e2-0010a4e75ef2}
@mozilla.org/gfx/printsettings-service;1,{841387c8-72e6-484b-9296-bf6eea80d58a}
@mozilla.org/gfx/region/nsThebes;1,{e12752f0-ee9a-11d1-a82a-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/gfx/region;1,{da5b130a-1dd1-11b2-ad47-f455b1814a78}
@mozilla.org/gfx/renderingcontext;1,{6049b261-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/gfx/screenmanager;1,{c401eb80-f9ea-11d3-bb6f-e732b73ebe7c}
@mozilla.org/globalprefsecuritycheck;1,{7ee2a4c0-4b93-17d3-ba18-0060b0f199a2}
@mozilla.org/helperapplauncherdialog;1,{f68578eb-6ec2-4169-ae19-8c6243f0abe1}
@mozilla.org/htmlparanoidfragmentsink;1,{a47e9526-6e48-4574-9d6c-3164e271f74e}
@mozilla.org/htmlparanoidfragmentsink;2,{a47ef526-6e48-4574-9d60-3164e271f75e}
@mozilla.org/image/cache;1,{9f6a0d2e-1dd1-11b2-a5b8-951f13c846f7}
@mozilla.org/image/container;2,{376ff2c1-9bf6-418a-b143-3340c00112f7}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/bmp,{78c61626-4d1f-4843-9364-4652d98ff6e1}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/gif,{797bec5a-1dd2-11b2-a7f8-ca397e0179c4}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/jpeg,{5871a422-1dd2-11b2-ab3f-e2e56be5da9c}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/jpg,{5871a422-1dd2-11b2-ab3f-e2e56be5da9c}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/pjpeg,{5871a422-1dd2-11b2-ab3f-e2e56be5da9c}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/png,{36fa00c2-1dd2-11b2-be07-d16eeb4c50ed}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/vnd.microsoft.icon,{cb3ede1a-0fa5-4e27-aafe-0f7801e5a1f1}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/x-icon,{cb3ede1a-0fa5-4e27-aafe-0f7801e5a1f1}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/x-ms-bmp,{78c61626-4d1f-4843-9364-4652d98ff6e1}
@mozilla.org/image/decoder;2?type=image/x-png,{36fa00c2-1dd2-11b2-be07-d16eeb4c50ed}
@mozilla.org/image/encoder;2?type=image/jpeg,{ac2bb8fe-eeeb-4572-b40f-be03932b56e0}
@mozilla.org/image/encoder;2?type=image/png,{38d1592e-b81e-432b-86f8-471878bbfe07}
@mozilla.org/image/loader;1,{9f6a0d2e-1dd1-11b2-a5b8-951f13c846f7}
@mozilla.org/image/request;1,{20557898-1dd2-11b2-8f65-9c462ee2bc95}
@mozilla.org/image/tools;1,{fd9a9e8a-a77b-496a-b7bb-263df9715149}
@mozilla.org/inspector/deep-tree-walker;1,{bfcb82c2-5611-4318-90d6-baf4a7864252}
@mozilla.org/inspector/dom-utils;1,{40b22006-5dd5-42f2-bfe7-7dbf0757ab8b}
@mozilla.org/inspector/dom-view;1,{fb5c1775-1bbd-4b9c-abb0-ae7acd29e87e}
@mozilla.org/inspector/flasher;1,{9286e71a-621a-4b91-851e-9984c1a2e81a}
@mozilla.org/inspector/search;1?type=cssvalue,{4d977f60-fbe7-4583-8cb7-f5ed882293ef}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetalias;1,{98d41c21-ccf3-11d2-b3b1-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=cjk_parallel_state_machine,{fcacef24-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ja_parallel_state_machine,{12bb8f1b-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ko_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e1-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ruprob,{2002f781-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ukprob,{2002f782-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=universal_charset_detector,{374e0cde-f605-4259-8c92-e639c6c2eeef}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zh_parallel_state_machine,{fcacef23-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zhcn_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e2-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zhtw_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e3-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetectionadaptor;1,{12bb8f17-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/collation-factory;1,{a1b72850-a999-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6}
@mozilla.org/intl/collation;1,{aa13e4a0-a5ac-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6}
@mozilla.org/intl/converter-input-stream;1,{2bc2ad62-ad5d-4b7b-a9db-f74ae203c527}
@mozilla.org/intl/converter-output-stream;1,{ff8780a5-bbb1-4bc5-8ee7-057e7bc5c925}
@mozilla.org/intl/datetimeformat;1,{0704e7c0-a758-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6}
@mozilla.org/intl/entityconverter;1,{9e9b565a-8e52-4c1a-8805-b2b91655f874}
@mozilla.org/intl/lbrk;1,{2bf64764-997f-450d-af96-3028d1a902b0}
@mozilla.org/intl/metacharset;1,{218f2ac0-0a48-11d3-b3ba-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/nslanguageatomservice;1,{a6cf9120-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/intl/nslocaleservice;1,{c8e518c1-47ae-11d3-91cd-00105aa3f7dc}
@mozilla.org/intl/platformcharset;1,{84b0f182-c6c7-11d2-b3b0-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/saveascharset;1,{0cd233e0-7a86-11d3-915c-006008a6edf6}
@mozilla.org/intl/scriptabledateformat;1,{2ea2e7d0-4095-11d3-9144-006008a6edf6}
@mozilla.org/intl/scriptableunicodeconverter,{0a698c44-3bff-11d4-9649-00c0ca135b4e}
@mozilla.org/intl/semanticunitscanner;1,{adf42751-1cef-4ad2-aa8e-bcb849d8d31f}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringbundle/text-override;1,{6316c6ce-12d3-479e-8f53-e289351412b8}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringbundle;1,{d85a17c1-aa7c-11d2-9b8c-00805f8a16d9}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=cjk_parallel_state_machine,{fcacef22-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=ja_parallel_state_machine,{12bb8f1c-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=ko_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e4-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=ruprob,{2002f783-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=ukprob,{2002f784-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=universal_charset_detector,{6ee5301a-3981-49bd-85f8-1a2cc228cf3e}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=zh_parallel_state_machine,{fcacef21-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=zhcn_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e5-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/stringcharsetdetect;1?type=zhtw_parallel_state_machine,{ea06d4e6-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/texttosuburi;1,{8b042e22-6f87-11d3-b3c8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/texttransform;1?type=hankakutozenkaku,{8f666a11-04a0-11d3-b3b9-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicharcategory;1,{748a1132-671a-409a-8d1d-f1cdf6b3a6b4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicharutil;1,{cc10c750-9ec3-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=armscii-8,{6394eeac-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=Big5-HKSCS,{ba6151bb-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=Big5,{efc323e1-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=EUC-JP,{3f6fe6a1-ac0a-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=EUC-KR,{379c2775-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=gb18030,{a59da935-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=GB2312,{379c2774-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=GEOSTD8,{6394eeaf-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=HZ-GB-2312,{ba61519a-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM850,{2d524fd0-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM852,{2d524fd1-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM855,{2d524fd2-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM857,{2d524fd3-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM862,{2d524fd4-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM864,{2d524fd5-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM864i,{2d524fdc-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=IBM866,{ba6151a9-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-2022-CN,{ba615199-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-2022-JP,{3f6fe6a2-ac0a-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-2022-KR,{ba61519f-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-1,{a3254cb0-8e20-11d2-8a98-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-10,{ba6151b0-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-11,{776588a6-86d5-47e2-b6b3-992810078202}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-13,{ba6151b1-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-14,{6394eea1-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-15,{6394eea2-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-16,{a0f827e1-8ab6-11d5-a14b-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-2,{7c657d11-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-3,{660d8ca0-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-4,{660d8ca1-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-5,{660d8ca2-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6-E,{495eca45-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6-I,{495eca44-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6,{660d8ca3-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-7,{af7a9951-aa48-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8-E,{495eca42-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8-I,{495eca43-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8,{660d8ca4-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-9,{7c657d13-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=ISO-IR-111,{9416bfb1-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=KOI8-R,{6394eea5-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=KOI8-U,{6394eea6-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=Shift_JIS,{0e6892c1-a9ad-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=T.61-8bit,{ba6151b4-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=TIS-620,{66634f68-be19-42d0-a4ca-d1c21fa059b8}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=us-ascii,{ba6151b9-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-16,{d673255d-1184-400a-b0b5-ee9d1295bd85}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-16BE,{ba6151b2-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-16LE,{ba6151b7-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-32,{30dcd313-73e1-447d-8339-37744952154e}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-32BE,{ba6151b3-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-32LE,{ba6151b8-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-7,{77cfaaf1-1cf4-11d3-8aaf-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=UTF-8,{5534ddc0-dd96-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=VISCII,{6394eeae-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1250,{7c657d14-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1251,{a578e0a1-f76b-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1252,{7c657d15-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1253,{af7a9952-aa48-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1254,{7c657d17-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1255,{ba6151a1-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1256,{ba6151a2-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1257,{a578e0a2-f76b-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-1258,{6394eea3-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-874,{6394eea4-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=windows-936,{9416bfc0-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-euc-tw,{379c2771-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-gbk,{ba61519e-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-imap4-modified-utf7,{b57f97c1-0d70-11d3-8aae-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-johab,{d9b1f97f-cfa0-80b6-fb92-9972e48e3dcc}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-arabic,{6803cac6-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-ce,{7b8556a2-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-croatian,{6394eea7-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-cyrillic,{6394eea9-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-devanagari,{6803cac4-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-farsi,{6803cac8-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-greek,{7b8556a3-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-gujarati,{6803caca-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-gurmukhi,{6803cace-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-hebrew,{6803cacc-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-icelandic,{6394eeab-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-roman,{7b8556a1-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-romanian,{6394eea8-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-mac-turkish,{7b8556a4-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-user-defined,{9416bfb2-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-viet-tcvn5712,{6394eead-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-viet-vps,{6394eeb0-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/decoder;1?charset=x-windows-949,{9416bfbf-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=Adobe-Symbol-Encoding,{21dd6a02-413c-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=armscii-8,{6394eebc-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=Big5-HKSCS,{ba6151bc-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=Big5,{efc323e2-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=EUC-JP,{45c23a20-d71c-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=EUC-KR,{379c2778-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=gb18030,{a59da932-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=GB2312,{379c2777-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=GEOSTD8,{6394eebe-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=hkscs-1,{a59da931-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=HZ-GB-2312,{ba61519d-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM850,{2d524fd6-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM852,{2d524fd7-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM855,{2d524fd8-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM857,{2d524fd9-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM862,{2d524fda-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM864,{2d524fdb-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM864i,{2d524fdd-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=IBM866,{ba6151aa-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-2022-JP,{4f76e100-d71c-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-1,{920307b0-c6e8-11d2-8aa8-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-10,{ba6151ab-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-11,{9c0ff6f4-deda-40e5-806c-b6cc449c21ce}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-13,{ba6151ac-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-14,{6394eeb1-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-15,{6394eeb2-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-16,{a0f827e2-8ab6-11d5-a14b-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-2,{7b8556a6-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-3,{660d8ca5-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-4,{660d8ca6-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-5,{660d8ca7-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6-E,{495eca47-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6-I,{495eca46-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-6,{660d8ca8-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-7,{7b8556a8-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8-E,{495eca49-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8-I,{495eca48-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-8,{660d8ca9-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-8859-9,{7b8556a9-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=ISO-IR-111,{9416bfb3-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=jis_0201,{ba615191-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=KOI8-R,{6394eeb5-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=KOI8-U,{6394eeb6-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=Shift_JIS,{e28ab250-d66d-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=T.61-8bit,{ba6151af-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=TIS-620,{c5de4da2-d667-42d2-b8c2-efdbcf3302ef}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=us-ascii,{ba6151ba-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-16,{49b38f12-6193-11d3-b3c5-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-16BE,{ba6151ad-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-16LE,{ba6151b5-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-32,{49b38f14-6193-11d3-b3c5-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-32BE,{ba6151ae-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-32LE,{ba6151b6-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-7,{77cfaaf2-1cf4-11d3-8aaf-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=UTF-8,{7c657d18-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=VISCII,{6394eebf-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1250,{7b8556aa-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1251,{a578e0a3-f76b-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1252,{7b8556ac-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1253,{7b8556ad-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1254,{7b8556ae-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1255,{ba6151a3-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1256,{ba6151a4-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1257,{a578e0a4-f76b-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-1258,{6394eeb3-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-874,{6394eeb4-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=windows-936,{9416bfc1-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-adobe-euro,{822cb9ae-6421-4484-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-euc-tw,{379c2776-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-gbk,{ba61519b-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-imap4-modified-utf7,{b57f97c2-0d70-11d3-8aae-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-johab,{d9b1f97e-cfa0-80b6-fb92-9972e48e3dcc}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-koreanjamo-0,{47433d1d-d9a7-4954-994f-f7a05cf87c2e}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-arabic,{6803cac7-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-ce,{7b8556b0-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-croatian,{6394eeb7-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-cyrillic,{6394eeb9-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-devanagari,{6803cac5-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-farsi,{6803cac9-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-greek,{7b8556b1-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-gujarati,{6803cacb-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-gurmukhi,{6803cacf-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-hebrew,{6803cacd-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-icelandic,{6394eebb-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-roman,{7b8556af-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-romanian,{6394eeb8-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mac-turkish,{7b8556b2-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mathematica1,{758e4f20-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mathematica2,{7e6e57c0-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mathematica3,{830b5f80-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mathematica4,{87ed1160-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mathematica5,{8a0dce80-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-mtextra,{0cb0d9a0-f503-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-tamilttf-0,{a431b276-f77d-4b83-9b37-872cf2fbcc2a}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-tscii,{d2800356-c2d7-4e05-a884-79fe566af1cf}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-ttf-cmex,{e91f9440-e076-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-ttf-cmmi,{73bb7c12-dbab-4ae2-aecf-a0331dec916f}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-ttf-cmr,{67671792-8e25-4487-b1b7-5073cfa95fee}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-ttf-cmsy,{e332db00-e076-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-user-defined,{9416bfb4-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-viet-tcvn5712,{6394eebd-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-viet-vps,{6394eec0-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-windows-949,{9416bfbe-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicode/encoder;1?charset=x-zapf-dingbats,{21dd6a03-413c-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/intl/unicodenormalizer;1,{a665e49a-f3e6-4fed-9f31-f7c568a29899}
@mozilla.org/intl/utf8converterservice;1,{2b026890-5a2e-4981-ada2-a600358947b4}
@mozilla.org/intl/wbrk;1,{2bf64765-997f-450d-af96-3028d1a902b0}
@mozilla.org/intl/xmlencoding;1,{12bb8f16-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670}
@mozilla.org/js/jsd/app-start-observer;2,{2fd6b7f6-eb8c-4f32-ad26-113f2c02d0fe}
@mozilla.org/js/jsd/debugger-service;1,{f1299dc2-1dd1-11b2-a347-ee6b7660e048}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/ContextStack;1,{ff8c4d10-3194-11d3-9885-006008962422}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/ContextStackIterator;1,{05bae29d-8aef-486d-84aa-53f48f146811}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/Exception;1,{5632bf70-51ec-11d3-9896-006008962422}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/ID;1,{f24a14f0-4fa1-11d3-9894-006008962422}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/RuntimeService;1,{b5e65b52-1dd1-11b2-ae8f-f0928ed88482}
@mozilla.org/js/xpc/XPConnect;1,{cb6593e0-f9b2-11d2-bdd6-000064657374}
@mozilla.org/jsctypes;1,{0c797702-1c60-4051-9dd7-4d7405605642}
@mozilla.org/layout/content-policy;1,{0e3afd3d-eb60-4c2b-963b-56d7c439f124}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml,{4aef38b7-6364-4e23-a5e7-12f837fbbd9c}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=application/xhtml+xml,{e7c2aaf5-c11a-4954-9dbf-e28edec1fd91}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=application/xml,{4aef38b7-6364-4e23-a5e7-12f837fbbd9c}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=image/svg+xml,{4aef38b7-6364-4e23-a5e7-12f837fbbd9c}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=text/html,{9d3f70da-86e9-11d4-95ec-00b0d03e37b7}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=text/plain,{6030f7ef-32ed-46a7-9a63-6a5d3f90445f}
@mozilla.org/layout/contentserializer;1?mimetype=text/xml,{4aef38b7-6364-4e23-a5e7-12f837fbbd9c}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=application/xhtml+xml,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=application/xml,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=image/svg+xml,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=text/html,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=text/plain,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/documentEncoder;1?type=text/xml,{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e}
@mozilla.org/layout/form-processor;1,{0ae53c0f-8ea2-4916-bedc-717443c3e185}
@mozilla.org/layout/htmlCopyEncoder;1,{7f915b01-98fc-11d4-8eb0-a803f80ff1bc}
@mozilla.org/layout/htmlfragmentsink;1,{d4f2b600-b5c1-11d6-b483-cc97c63e567c}
@mozilla.org/layout/htmlfragmentsink;2,{13111d00-ce81-11d6-8082-ecf3665af67c}
@mozilla.org/layout/htmlsanitizer;1,{feca3c34-205e-4ae5-bd1c-03c686ff012b}
@mozilla.org/layout/plaintextsink;1,{6030f7ef-32ed-46a7-9a63-6a5d3f90445f}
@mozilla.org/layout/xmlfragmentsink;1,{4b664e54-72a2-4bbf-a5c2-66d4dc3066a0}
@mozilla.org/layout/xmlfragmentsink;2,{4dc30689-929d-425e-a709-082c6294e542}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-container;1,{dca9d7c3-7b6a-4490-ad6d-2699a8d683cd}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-listbox;1,{c2710d40-6f4d-4b7f-9778-76ae5166648c}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-menu;1,{aa40253b-4c42-4056-8132-37bcd07862fd}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-popup;1,{6c392c62-1ab1-4de7-bfc6-ed4f9fc7749a}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-scrollbox;1,{56e2ada8-4631-11d4-ba11-001083023c1e}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject-tree;1,{3b581fd4-3497-426c-8f61-3658b971cb80}
@mozilla.org/layout/xul-boxobject;1,{d750a964-2d14-484c-b3aa-8ed7823b5c7b}
@mozilla.org/libjar/zip-reader-cache;1,{1b117e16-0cad-11d4-986e-00c04fa0cf4a}
@mozilla.org/libjar/zip-reader;1,{7526a738-9632-11d3-8cd9-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/locale/win32-locale;1,{d92d57c3-ba1d-11d2-af0c-0060089fe59b}
@mozilla.org/login-manager/loginInfo;1,{0f2f347c-1e4f-40cc-8efd-792dea70a85e}
@mozilla.org/login-manager/prompter;1,{8aa66d77-1bbb-45a6-991e-b8f47751c291}
@mozilla.org/login-manager/storage/legacy;1,{e09e4ca6-276b-4bb4-8b71-0635a3a2a007}
@mozilla.org/login-manager/storage/mozStorage;1,{8c2023b9-175c-477e-9761-44ae7b549756}
@mozilla.org/login-manager;1,{cb9e0de8-3598-4ed7-857b-827f011ad5d8}
@mozilla.org/microsummary/service;1,{460a9792-b154-4f26-a922-0f653e2c8f91}
@mozilla.org/mime;1,{a7f800e0-4306-11d4-98d0-001083010e9b}
@mozilla.org/moz/jsloader;1,{6bd13476-1dd2-11b2-bbef-f0ccb5fa64b6}
@mozilla.org/moz/jssubscript-loader;1,{929814d6-1dd2-11b2-8e08-82fa0a339b00}
@mozilla.org/netwerk/global-channel-event-sink;1,{7ee2a4c0-4b93-17d3-ba18-0060b0f199a2}
@mozilla.org/network/application-cache-namespace;1,{b00ed78a-04e2-4f74-8e1c-d1af79dfd12f}
@mozilla.org/network/application-cache-service;1,{02bf7a2a-39d8-4a23-a50c-2cbb085ab7a5}
@mozilla.org/network/async-stream-copier;1,{e746a8b1-c97a-4fc5-baa4-66607521bd08}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=kerb-gss,{dc8e21a0-03e4-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=kerb-sspi,{8c3a0e20-03e5-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=negotiate-gss,{96ec4163-efc8-407a-8735-007fb26be4e8}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=negotiate-sspi,{78d3b0c0-0241-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=ntlm,{a4e5888f-4fe4-4632-8e7e-745196ea7c70}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=sasl-gssapi,{815e42e0-72cc-480f-934b-148e33c228a6}
@mozilla.org/network/auth-module;1?name=sys-ntlm,{dc195987-6e9a-47bc-b1fd-ab895d398833}
@mozilla.org/network/authprompt-adapter-factory;1,{a21bfa01-f349-4394-a84c-8de5cf0737d0}
@mozilla.org/network/binary-detector;1,{a2027ec6-ba0d-4c72-805d-148233f5f33c}
@mozilla.org/network/buffered-input-stream;1,{9226888e-da08-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/buffered-output-stream;1,{9868b4ce-da08-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/cache-service;1,{6c84aec9-29a5-4264-8fbc-bee8f922ea67}
@mozilla.org/network/content-sniffer;1,{7d7008a0-c49a-11d3-9b22-0080c7cb1080}
@mozilla.org/network/default-auth-prompt;1,{ca200860-4696-40d7-88fa-4490d423a8ef}
@mozilla.org/network/default-prompt;1,{2e41ada0-62b7-4902-b9a6-e4542aa458ba}
@mozilla.org/network/dns-service;1,{b0ff4572-dae4-4bef-a092-83c1b88f6be9}
@mozilla.org/network/downloader;1,{510a86bb-6019-4ed1-bb4f-965cffd23ece}
@mozilla.org/network/effective-tld-service;1,{cb9abbae-66b6-4609-8594-5c4ff300888e}
@mozilla.org/network/file-input-stream;1,{be9a53ae-c7e9-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/file-output-stream;1,{c272fee0-c7e9-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/http-activity-distributor;1,{15629ada-a41c-4a09-961f-6553cd60b1a2}
@mozilla.org/network/http-auth-manager;1,{36b63ef3-e0fa-4c49-9fd4-e065e85568f4}
@mozilla.org/network/http-authenticator;1?scheme=basic,{fca3766a-434a-4ae7-83cf-0909e18a093a}
@mozilla.org/network/http-authenticator;1?scheme=digest,{17491ba4-1dd2-11b2-aae3-de6b92dab620}
@mozilla.org/network/http-authenticator;1?scheme=negotiate,{75c80fd0-accb-432c-af59-ec60668c3990}
@mozilla.org/network/http-authenticator;1?scheme=ntlm,{bbef8185-c628-4cc1-b53e-e61e74c2451a}
@mozilla.org/network/idn-service;1,{62b778a6-bce3-456b-8c31-2865fbb68c91}
@mozilla.org/network/incremental-download;1,{a62af1ba-79b3-4896-8aaf-b148bfce4280}
@mozilla.org/network/input-stream-channel;1,{6ddb050c-0d04-11d4-986e-00c04fa0cf4a}
@mozilla.org/network/input-stream-pump;1,{ccd0e960-7947-4635-b70e-4c661b63d675}
@mozilla.org/network/io-service;1,{9ac9e770-18bc-11d3-9337-00104ba0fd40}
@mozilla.org/network/load-group;1,{e1c61582-2a84-11d3-8cce-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/mime-hdrparam;1,{1f4dbcf7-245c-4c8c-943d-8a1da0495e8a}
@mozilla.org/network/mime-input-stream;1,{58a1c31c-1dd2-11b2-a3f6-d36949d48268}
@mozilla.org/network/network-link-service;1,{75a500a2-0030-40f7-86f8-63f225b940ae}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol-proxy-service;1,{e9b301c0-e0e4-11d3-a1a8-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=,{1f1ce501-663a-11d3-b7a0-be426e4e69bc}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=blank,{3decd6c8-30ef-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=blocked,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=buildconfig,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=cache-entry,{7fa5237d-b0eb-438f-9e50-ca0166e63788}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=cache,{9158c470-86e4-11d4-9be2-00e09872a416}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=certerror,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=config,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=crashes,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=credits,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=feeds,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=licence,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=license,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=logo,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=memory,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=mozilla,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=neterror,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=plugins,{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=privatebrowsing,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=rights,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=robots,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=sessionrestore,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol/about;1?what=support,{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=about,{9e3b6c90-2f75-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=chrome,{61ba33c0-3031-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=data,{b6ed3030-6183-11d3-a178-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=default,{bd6390c8-fbea-11d4-98f6-001083010e9b}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=dssrequest,{c143a114-ae4a-480a-9534-b7792465dc9a}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=feed,{4f91ef2e-57ba-472e-ab7a-b4999e42d6c0}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=file,{fbc81170-1f69-11d3-9344-00104ba0fd40}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=ftp,{25029490-f132-11d2-9588-00805f369f95}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=gopher,{44588c1f-2ce8-4ad8-9b16-dfb9d9d513a7}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=http,{4f47e42e-4d23-4dd3-bfda-eb29255e9ea3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=https,{dccbe7e4-7750-466b-a557-5ea36c8ff24e}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=jar,{c7e410d4-85f2-11d3-9f63-006008a6efe9}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=javascript,{bfc310d2-38a0-11d3-8cd3-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=moz-anno,{e8b8bdb7-c96c-4d82-9c6f-2b3c585ec7ea}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=moz-icon,{d0f9db12-249c-11d5-9905-001083010e9b}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=moz-safe-about,{1423e739-782c-4081-b5d8-fe6fba68c0ef}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=pcast,{1c31ed79-accd-4b94-b517-06e0c81999d5}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=resource,{e64f152a-9f07-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=sacore,{c143a114-ae4a-480a-9534-b7792465dc9a}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=view-source,{9c7ec5d1-23f9-11d5-aea8-8fcc0793e97f}
@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=wyciwyg,{e7509b46-2eb2-410a-9d7c-c3ce73284d01}
@mozilla.org/network/proxy-auto-config;1,{63ac8c66-1dd2-11b2-b070-84d00d3eaece}
@mozilla.org/network/request-observer-proxy;1,{51fa28c7-74c0-4b85-9c46-d03faa7b696b}
@mozilla.org/network/safe-file-output-stream;1,{a181af0d-68b8-4308-94db-d4f859058215}
@mozilla.org/network/server-socket;1,{2ec62893-3b35-48fa-ab1d-5e68a9f45f08}
@mozilla.org/network/simple-stream-listener;1,{fb8cbf4e-4701-4ba1-b1d6-5388e041fb67}
@mozilla.org/network/simple-uri;1,{e0da1d70-2f7b-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3}
@mozilla.org/network/socket-provider-service;1,{ed394ba0-5472-11d3-bbc8-0000861d1237}
@mozilla.org/network/socket-transport-service;1,{c07e81e0-ef12-11d2-92b6-00105a1b0d64}
@mozilla.org/network/socket;2?type=socks,{8dbe7246-1dd2-11b2-9b8f-b9a849e4403a}
@mozilla.org/network/socket;2?type=socks4,{f7c9f5f4-4451-41c3-a28a-5ba2447fbace}
@mozilla.org/network/socket;2?type=ssl,{217d014a-1dd2-11b2-999c-b0c4df79b324}
@mozilla.org/network/socket;2?type=starttls,{b9507aec-1dd1-11b2-8cd5-c48ee0c50307}
@mozilla.org/network/socket;2?type=udp,{320706d2-2e81-42c6-89c3-8d83b17d3fb4}
@mozilla.org/network/standard-url;1,{de9472d0-8034-11d3-9399-00104ba0fd40}
@mozilla.org/network/stream-listener-tee;1,{831f8f13-7aa8-485f-b02e-77c881cc5773}
@mozilla.org/network/stream-loader;1,{5ba6d920-d4e9-11d3-a1a5-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/network/stream-transport-service;1,{0885d4f8-f7b8-4cda-902e-94ba38bc256e}
@mozilla.org/network/sync-stream-listener;1,{439400d3-6f23-43db-8b06-8aafe1869bd8}
@mozilla.org/network/unichar-stream-loader;1,{9445791f-fa4c-4669-b174-df5032bb67b3}
@mozilla.org/network/urichecker;1,{cf3a0e06-1dd1-11b2-a904-ac1d6da77a02}
@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=maybe,{ff41913b-546a-4bff-9201-dc9b2c032eba}
@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=no,{78804a84-8173-42b6-bb94-789f0816a810}
@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=yes,{275d800e-3f60-4896-adb7-d7f390ce0e42}
@mozilla.org/network/util;1,{9ac9e770-18bc-11d3-9337-00104ba0fd40}
@mozilla.org/no-data-protocol-content-policy;1,{ac9e3e82-bfbd-4f26-941e-f58c8ee178c1}
@mozilla.org/nsCertificateDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsCertPickDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsClientAuthDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsCMSDecoder;1,{9dcef3a4-a3bc-11d5-ba47-00108303b117}
@mozilla.org/nsCMSEncoder;1,{a15789aa-8903-462b-81e9-4aa2cff4d5cb}
@mozilla.org/nsCMSMessage;1,{a4557478-ae16-11d5-ba4b-00108303b117}
@mozilla.org/nsCMSSecureMessage;1,{5fb907e0-1dd2-11b2-a7c0-f14c416a62a1}
@mozilla.org/nsdispatchsupport;1,{40c4883d-079f-43db-82a9-df0a59d37998}
@mozilla.org/nsDOMCryptoDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsFormSigningDialog;1,{a4bd2161-7892-4389-8d5a-3111a6d17ec7}
@mozilla.org/nsGeneratingKeypairInfoDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nss_errors_service;1,{a277189c-1dd1-11b2-a8c9-e4e8bfb1338e}
@mozilla.org/nsSecurityWarningDialogs;1,{8d995d4f-adcc-4159-b7f1-e94af72eeb88}
@mozilla.org/nsSSLCertErrorDialog;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsTokenDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nsTokenPasswordDialogs;1,{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778}
@mozilla.org/nullprincipal;1,{dd156d62-d26f-4441-9cdb-e8f09107c273}
@mozilla.org/offlinecacheupdate-service;1,{ec06f3fc-70db-4ecd-94e0-a6e91ca44d8a}
@mozilla.org/offlinecacheupdate;1,{e56f5e01-c7cc-4675-a9d7-b8f1e4127295}
@mozilla.org/parental-controls-service;1,{580530e5-118c-4bc7-ab88-bc2cd2b97223}
@mozilla.org/parser/parser-service;1,{a6cf9112-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/passwordmanager/authpromptfactory;1,{749e62f4-60ae-4569-a8a2-de78b649660e}
@mozilla.org/permissionmanager;1,{4f6b5e00-0c36-11d5-a535-0010a401eb10}
@mozilla.org/permissions/contentblocker;1,{4ca6b67b-5cc7-4e71-a98a-97af1c134862}
@mozilla.org/places/sync;1,{c1751cfc-e8f1-4ade-b0bb-f74edfb8ef6a}
@mozilla.org/plugin-bindings;1,{12663f3a-a311-4606-83eb-b6b9108dcc36}
@mozilla.org/plugin/host;1,{23e8fd98-a625-4b08-be1a-f7cc18a5b106}
@mozilla.org/PopupWindowManager;1,{822bcd11-6432-48be-9e9d-36f7804b7747}
@mozilla.org/pref-localizedstring;1,{064d9cee-1dd2-11b2-83e3-d25ab0193c26}
@mozilla.org/pref-relativefile;1,{2f977d4f-5485-11d4-87e2-0010a4e75ef2}
@mozilla.org/preferences-service;1,{1cd91b88-1dd2-11b2-92e1-ed22ed298000}
@mozilla.org/preferences;1,{dc26e0e0-ca94-11d1-a9a4-00805f8a7ac4}
@mozilla.org/prefetch-service;1,{6b8bdffc-3394-417d-be83-a81b7c0f63bf}
@mozilla.org/principal;1,{36102b6b-7b62-451a-a1c8-a0d456c92dc5}
@mozilla.org/privatebrowsing-wrapper;1,{136e2c4d-c5a4-477c-b131-d93d7d704f64}
@mozilla.org/privatebrowsing;1,{c31f4883-839b-45f6-82ad-a6a9bc5ad599}
@mozilla.org/profile/migrator;1?app=browser&type=dogbert,{24f92fae-f793-473b-8061-713408bd11d5}
@mozilla.org/profile/migrator;1?app=browser&type=ie,{bc15c73d-c05b-497b-a373-4bae6c178631}
@mozilla.org/profile/migrator;1?app=browser&type=opera,{f34ff792-722e-4490-b195-47d242edca1c}
@mozilla.org/profile/migrator;1?app=browser&type=phoenix,{78481e4a-50e4-4489-b68a-ef82670ed63f}
@mozilla.org/profile/migrator;1?app=browser&type=seamonkey,{9a28ffa7-e6ef-4b52-a127-6ad951de8e9b}
@mozilla.org/psm;1,{a277189c-1dd1-11b2-a8c9-e4e8bfb1338e}
@mozilla.org/rdf/container-utils;1,{d4214e92-fb94-11d2-bdd8-00104bde6048}
@mozilla.org/rdf/container;1,{d4214e93-fb94-11d2-bdd8-00104bde6048}
@mozilla.org/rdf/content-sink;1,{0958b101-9ada-11d2-8ebc-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=charset-menu,{42c52b81-a200-11d3-9d0b-0050040007b2}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=composite-datasource,{e638d761-8687-11d2-b530-000000000000}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=extensions,{69bb8313-2d4f-45ec-97e0-d39da58ecce9}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=files,{e638d760-8687-11d2-b530-000000000001}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=httpindex,{2587e382-1324-11d4-a652-eadbb2be3484}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=in-memory-datasource,{bfd0526d-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=local-store,{df71c6f0-ec53-11d2-bdca-000064657374}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=window-mediator,{c744ca3d-840b-460a-8d70-7ce63c51c958}
@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=xml-datasource,{7baf62e0-8e61-11d2-8eb1-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/rdf/rdf-service;1,{bfd05264-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/rdf/resource-factory;1,{0f78da56-8321-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/rdf/serializer;1?format=ntriples,{0a5cd734-eb65-4d14-88a0-9f0bb2aba206}
@mozilla.org/rdf/xml-parser;1,{a4048e94-1dd1-11b2-a676-8a06c086cc7d}
@mozilla.org/rdf/xml-serializer;1,{0032d852-1dd2-11b2-95f7-e0a1910ed2da}
@mozilla.org/readconfig;1,{ba5bc4c6-1dd1-11b2-bb89-b844c6ec0339}
@mozilla.org/safebrowsing/application;1,{c64d0bcb-8270-4ca7-a0b3-3380c8ffecb5}
@mozilla.org/satchel/form-autocomplete;1,{c11c21b2-71c9-4f87-a0f8-5e13f50495fd}
@mozilla.org/satchel/form-fill-controller;1,{895db6c7-dbdf-40ea-9f64-b175033243dc}
@mozilla.org/satchel/form-history-importer;1,{db340cc2-7f50-4ea3-8427-f529daf6dc87}
@mozilla.org/satchel/form-history;1,{a2059c0e-5a58-4c55-ab7c-26f0557546ef}
@mozilla.org/saxparser/attributes;1,{7bb40992-77eb-43db-9a4e-39d3bcc383ae}
@mozilla.org/saxparser/xmlreader;1,{ab1da296-6125-40ba-96d0-47a8282ae3db}
@mozilla.org/scriptableinterfaces;1,{fe4f7592-c1fc-4662-ac83-538841318803}
@mozilla.org/scripterror;1,{e38e53b9-5bb0-456a-b553-579370cb1567}
@mozilla.org/scriptsecuritymanager;1,{7ee2a4c0-4b93-17d3-ba18-0060b0f199a2}
@mozilla.org/secure_browser_ui;1,{cc75499a-1dd1-11b2-8a82-ca410ac907b8}
@mozilla.org/security/certoverride;1,{67ba681d-5485-4fff-952c-2ee337ffdcd6}
@mozilla.org/security/cipherinfo;1,{ec693a6f-0832-49dd-877c-89f6552df5de}
@mozilla.org/security/crlmanager;1,{5b256c10-22d8-4109-af92-1253035e9fcb}
@mozilla.org/security/crypto;1,{929d9320-251e-11d4-8a7c-006008c844c3}
@mozilla.org/security/datasignatureverifier;1,{296d76aa-275b-4f3c-af8a-30a4026c18fc}
@mozilla.org/security/entropy;1,{34587f4a-be18-43c0-9112-b782b08c0add}
@mozilla.org/security/hash;1,{36a1d3b3-d886-4317-96ff-87b0005cfef7}
@mozilla.org/security/hmac;1,{a496d0a2-dff7-4e23-bd65-1ca742fa178a}
@mozilla.org/security/keyobject;1,{eae599aa-ecef-49c6-a8af-6ddcc6feb484}
@mozilla.org/security/keyobjectfactory;1,{a39e0e9d-e567-41e3-b12c-5df67f18174d}
@mozilla.org/security/nsASN1Tree;1,{4bfaa9f0-1dd2-11b2-afae-a82cbaa0b606}
@mozilla.org/security/nsCertTree;1,{4ea60761-31d6-491d-9e34-4b53a26c416c}
@mozilla.org/security/nsscertcache;1,{3f429a14-dffe-417d-8cb8-fdf09bacd09e}
@mozilla.org/security/pk11tokendb;1,{b084a2ce-1dd1-11b2-bf10-8324f8e065cc}
@mozilla.org/security/pkcs11;1,{74b7a390-3b41-11d4-8a80-006008c844c3}
@mozilla.org/security/pkcs11moduledb;1,{ff9fbcd7-9517-4334-b97a-ceed78909974}
@mozilla.org/security/pkiparamblock;1,{0bec75a8-1dd2-11b2-863a-f69f77c31371}
@mozilla.org/security/psmdownload;1,{c94f4a30-64d7-11d4-9960-00b0d02354a0}
@mozilla.org/security/random-generator;1,{be65e2b7-fe46-4e0f-88e0-4b385db4d68a}
@mozilla.org/security/recentbadcerts;1,{e7caf8c0-3570-47fe-aa1b-da47539b5d07}
@mozilla.org/security/script/nameset;1,{7c02eadc-0076-4d03-998d-80d779c48589}
@mozilla.org/security/sdr;1,{0c4f1ddc-1dd2-11b2-9d95-f2fdf113044b}
@mozilla.org/security/streamcipher;1,{dbfcbe4a-10f7-4d6f-a481-68e6d6b71d21}
@mozilla.org/security/x509certdb;1,{fb0bbc5c-452e-4783-b32c-80124693d871}
@mozilla.org/sidebar;1,{22117140-9c6e-11d3-aaf1-00805f8a4905}
@mozilla.org/sound;1,{b148eed2-236d-11d3-b35c-00a0cc3c1cde}
@mozilla.org/spellcheck/dir-provider;1,{64d6174c-1496-4ffd-87f2-da2670f88934}
@mozilla.org/spellchecker-inline;1,{9fe5d975-09bd-44aa-a01a-66402ea28657}
@mozilla.org/spellchecker/engine;1,{56c778e4-1bee-45f3-a689-886692a97fe7}
@mozilla.org/spellchecker/i18nmanager;1,{aeb8936f-219c-4d3c-8385-d9382daa551a}
@mozilla.org/spellchecker/personaldictionary;1,{7ef52eaf-b7e1-462b-87e2-5d1dbaca9048}
@mozilla.org/spellchecker;1,{8227f019-afc7-461e-b030-9f185d7a0e29}
@mozilla.org/storage/service;1,{bbbb1d61-438f-4436-92ed-8308e5830fb0}
@mozilla.org/storage/statement-wrapper;1,{dab3a846-3a59-4fc2-9745-c6ff48776f00}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=application/http-index-format&to=text/html,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=application/mac-binhex40&to=*/*,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=application/x-unknown-content-type&to=*/*,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=compress&to=uncompressed,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=deflate&to=uncompressed,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=gzip&to=uncompressed,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=multipart/byteranges&to=*/*,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=multipart/mixed&to=*/*,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=multipart/x-mixed-replace&to=*/*,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=text/ftp-dir&to=application/http-index-format,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=text/gopher-dir&to=application/http-index-format,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=text/plain&to=text/html,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=x-compress&to=uncompressed,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1,?from=x-gzip&to=uncompressed,
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/http-index-format&to=text/html,{cf0f71fd-fafd-4e2b-9fdc-134d972e16e2}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/mac-binhex40&to=*/*,{301dea42-6850-4cda-8945-81f7dbc2186b}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/vnd.mozilla.maybe.audio.feed&to=*/*,{229fa115-9412-4d32-baf3-2fc407f76fb1}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/vnd.mozilla.maybe.feed&to=*/*,{229fa115-9412-4d32-baf3-2fc407f76fb1}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/vnd.mozilla.maybe.video.feed&to=*/*,{229fa115-9412-4d32-baf3-2fc407f76fb1}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=application/x-unknown-content-type&to=*/*,{7d7008a0-c49a-11d3-9b22-0080c7cb1080}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=compress&to=uncompressed,{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=deflate&to=uncompressed,{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=gzip&to=uncompressed,{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=multipart/byteranges&to=*/*,{7584ce90-5b25-11d3-a175-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=multipart/mixed&to=*/*,{7584ce90-5b25-11d3-a175-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=multipart/x-mixed-replace&to=*/*,{7584ce90-5b25-11d3-a175-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=text/ftp-dir&to=application/http-index-format,{14c0e880-623e-11d3-a178-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=text/gopher-dir&to=application/http-index-format,{ea617873-3b73-4efd-a2c4-fc39bfab809d}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=text/plain&to=text/html,{9ef9fa14-1dd1-11b2-9d65-d72d6d1f025e}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=uncompressed&to=deflate,{461cd5dd-73c6-47a4-8cc3-603b37d84a61}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=uncompressed&to=gzip,{461cd5dd-73c6-47a4-8cc3-603b37d84a61}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=uncompressed&to=rawdeflate,{461cd5dd-73c6-47a4-8cc3-603b37d84a61}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=uncompressed&to=x-gzip,{461cd5dd-73c6-47a4-8cc3-603b37d84a61}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=x-compress&to=uncompressed,{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d}
@mozilla.org/streamconv;1?from=x-gzip&to=uncompressed,{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d}
@mozilla.org/streamConverters;1,{892ffeb0-3f80-11d3-a16c-0050041caf44}
@mozilla.org/svg/svg-document;1,{b7f44954-11d1-11b2-8c2e-c2feab4186bc}
@mozilla.org/system-proxy-settings;1,{4e22d3ea-aaa2-436e-ada4-9247de57d367}
@mozilla.org/systemprincipal;1,{4a6212db-accb-11d3-b765-0060b0b6cecb}
@mozilla.org/textservices/textservicesdocument;1,{019718e3-cdb5-11d2-8d3c-000000000000}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/app-startup;1,{7dd4d320-c84b-4624-8d45-7bb9b2356977}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/command-line;1,{23bcc750-dc20-460b-b2d4-74d8f58d3615}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/console-clh;1,{2cd0c310-e127-44d0-88fc-4435c9ab4d4b}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/crash-reporter;1,{95d89e3e-a169-41a3-8e56-719978e15b12}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/default-clh;1,{6ebc941a-f2ff-4d56-b3b6-f7d0b9d73344}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/profile-migrator;1,{4ca3c946-5408-49f0-9eca-3a97d5c67750}
@mozilla.org/toolkit/URLFormatterService;1,{e6156350-2be8-11db-a98b-0800200c9a66}
@mozilla.org/transactionmanager;1,{9c8f9601-801a-11d2-98ba-00805f297d89}
@mozilla.org/transfer;1,{e3fa9d0a-1dd1-11b2-bdef-8c720b597445}
@mozilla.org/transformiix-nodeset;1,{5d5d92cd-6bf8-11d9-bf4a-000a95dc234c}
@mozilla.org/txttohtmlconv;1,{77c0e42a-1dd2-11b2-8ebf-edc6606f2f4b}
@mozilla.org/typeaheadfind;1,{e7f70966-9a37-48d7-8aeb-35998f31090e}
@mozilla.org/updates/item;1,{f3294b1c-89f4-46f8-98a0-44e1eae92518}
@mozilla.org/updates/timer-manager;1,{b322a5c0-a419-484e-96ba-d7182163899f}
@mozilla.org/updates/update-checker;1,{898cdc9b-e43f-422f-9cc4-2f6291b415a3}
@mozilla.org/updates/update-manager;1,{093c2356-4843-4c65-8709-d7dbcbbe7dfb}
@mozilla.org/updates/update-prompt;1,{27aba825-35b5-4018-9fdd-f99250a0e722}
@mozilla.org/updates/update-service-stub;1,{e43b0010-04ba-4da6-b523-1f92580bc150}
@mozilla.org/updates/update-service;1,{b3c290a6-3943-4b89-8bbe-c01eb7b3b311}
@mozilla.org/uriclassifierservice,{5eb7c3c1-ec1f-4007-87cc-eefb37d68ce6}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=application/http-index-format,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=application/x-xpinstall,{18c2f98d-b09f-11d2-bcde-00805f0e1353}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=application/xhtml+xml,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/bmp,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/gif,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/jpeg,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/jpg,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/png,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/svg+xml,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/vnd.microsoft.icon,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=image/x-icon,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=text/css,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=text/html,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=text/plain,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=text/rdf,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/content-handler;1?type=text/xml,{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/external-helper-app-service;1,{a7f800e0-4306-11d4-98d0-001083010e9b}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/external-protocol-service;1,{a7f800e0-4306-11d4-98d0-001083010e9b}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/handler-service;1,{32314cc8-22f7-4f7f-a645-1a45453ba6a6}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/local-handler-app;1,{bc0017e3-2438-47be-a567-41db58f17627}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1,{c94f4a30-64d7-11d4-9960-00b0d02354a0}
@mozilla.org/uriloader/web-handler-app;1,{8b1ae382-51a9-4972-b930-56977a57919d}
@mozilla.org/uriloader;1,{9f6d5d40-90e7-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/dbservice;1,{5eb7c3c1-ec1f-4007-87cc-eefb37d68ce6}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/hashcompleter;1,{786e0a0e-e035-4600-8ee0-365a63a80b80}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/jslib;1,{26a4a019-2827-4a89-a85c-5931a678823a}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/listmanager;1,{ca168834-cc00-48f9-b83c-fd018e58cae3}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/streamupdater;1,{c2be6dc0-ef1e-4abd-86a2-4f864ddc57f6}
@mozilla.org/url-classifier/utils;1,{b7b2ccec-7912-4ea6-a548-b038447004bd}
@mozilla.org/user_cert_picker;1,{735959a1-af01-447e-b02d-56e968fa52b4}
@mozilla.org/userinfo;1,{14c13684-1dd2-11b2-9463-bb10ba742554}
@mozilla.org/view-manager;1,{c95f1831-c376-11d1-b721-00600891d8c9}
@mozilla.org/webnavigation-info;1,{f30bc0a2-958b-4287-bf62-ce38ba0c811e}
@mozilla.org/widget/appshell/win;1,{2d96b3df-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/widget/bidikeyboard;1,{9f1800ab-f428-4207-b40c-e832e77b01fc}
@mozilla.org/widget/clipboard;1,{8b5314ba-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956}
@mozilla.org/widget/clipboardhelper;1,{77221d5a-1dd2-11b2-8c69-c710f15d2ed5}
@mozilla.org/widget/dragservice;1,{8b5314bb-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956}
@mozilla.org/widget/htmlformatconverter;1,{948a0023-e3a7-11d2-96cf-0060b0fb9956}
@mozilla.org/widget/idleservice;1,{6987230e-0098-4e78-bc5f-1493ee7519fa}
@mozilla.org/widget/lookandfeel;1,{a61e6398-2057-40fd-9c81-873b908d24e7}
@mozilla.org/widget/toolkit/win;1,{2d96b3e0-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/widget/transferable;1,{8b5314bc-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956}
@mozilla.org/widgets/child_window/win;1,{2d96b3d1-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/widgets/window/win;1,{2d96b3d0-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9}
@mozilla.org/wifi/monitor;1,{3ff8fb9f-ee63-48df-89f0-dace0242fd82}
@mozilla.org/windows-taskbar;1,{b8e5bc54-a22f-4eb2-b061-24cb6d19c15f}
@mozilla.org/xbl;1,{64f300a1-c88c-11d3-97fb-00400553eef0}
@mozilla.org/xhtmlparanoidfragmentsink;1,{2d78bbf0-e26c-482b-92b3-78a7b2afc8f7}
@mozilla.org/xhtmlparanoidfragmentsink;2,{ad78bbf0-e261-482b-32b3-78a7b2afc8f7}
@mozilla.org/xml/xml-document;1,{a6cf9063-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/xml/xpointer;1?scheme=xpath1,{0c351177-0159-4500-86b0-a219dfde4258}
@mozilla.org/xmlextras/domparser;1,{3a8a3a50-512c-11d4-9a54-000064657374}
@mozilla.org/xmlextras/xmlhttprequest;1,{d164e770-4157-11d4-9a42-000064657374}
@mozilla.org/xmlextras/xmlserializer;1,{a6cf9124-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32}
@mozilla.org/xpcom/ini-processor-factory;1,{6ec5f479-8e13-4403-b6ca-fe4c2dca14fd}
@mozilla.org/xpfe/http-index-format-factory-constructor,{82776710-5690-11d3-be36-00104bde6048}
@mozilla.org/xpinstall/install-manager;1,{6a4d4c1e-a74a-4320-8124-16233a0183d6}
@mozilla.org/xpinstall/installtrigger;1,{18c2f98d-b09f-11d2-bcde-00805f0e1353}
@mozilla.org/xptinfo/loader;1&type=zip,{0320e073-79c7-4dae-8055-81bed8b8db96}
@mozilla.org/xre/app-info;1,{95d89e3e-a169-41a3-8e56-719978e15b12}
@mozilla.org/xre/runtime;1,{95d89e3e-a169-41a3-8e56-719978e15b12}
@mozilla.org/xtf/xml-contentbuilder;1,{e09af32d-2a54-4d76-9ef0-3070e83f8be7}
@mozilla.org/xtf/xtf-service;1,{4ec832da-6ae7-4185-807b-daddcb5da37a}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-controllers;1,{1f5c1721-7dc3-11d3-bf87-00105a1b0627}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-document;1,{541afcb2-a9a3-11d2-8ec5-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-popup-manager;1,{14632191-ac21-4bdf-83e7-2363ad17e838}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-prototype-cache;1,{3a0a0fc1-8349-11d3-be47-00104bde6048}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-sort-service;1,{bfd05264-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f371}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-template-builder;1,{3d262d00-8b5a-11d2-8eb0-00805f29f370}
@mozilla.org/xul/xul-tree-builder;1,{1abdcc96-1dd2-11b2-b520-f8f59cdd67bc}
@mozilla.org/zipwriter;1,{430d416c-a722-4ad1-be98-d9a445f85e3f}
@mozilla.org:/content/content-area-dragdrop;1,{1f34bc80-1bc7-11d6-a384-d705dd0746fc}
@siteadvisor.com/SiteAdvisor/FFDlMgr;1,{10af82b9-9bee-4866-95e0-10b5cda5486f}
@siteadvisor.com/SiteAdvisor/McFFPlg;1,{6fb92b82-3155-420c-9f2d-05712cb837da}
[CATEGORIES]
[CLASSIDS]
[COMPONENTS]
[CONTRACTIDS]
[HEADER]
{0032d852-1dd2-11b2-95f7-e0a1910ed2da},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{0099907d-123c-4853-a46a-43098b5fb68c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,appshell
{019718e3-cdb5-11d2-8d3c-000000000000},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{01e1c3ff-094a-d048-44b4-62d29c7b4f39},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{021d8a4d-5978-4632-b69a-9351bc827f01},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3TunesLockerProcessor.js
{02bf7a2a-39d8-4a23-a50c-2cbb085ab7a5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{0320e073-79c7-4dae-8055-81bed8b8db96},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsJarModule
{0404d02a-01ca-aaab-4762-944b1bf2f7b5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{057b04d0-0ccf-11d2-beba-00805f8a66dc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{05bae29d-8aef-486d-84aa-53f48f146811},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{064d9cee-1dd2-11b2-83e3-d25ab0193c26},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPrefModule
{0659cb83-faad-11d2-8e19-b206620a657c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,appshell
{06893e69-71d8-4b23-81eb-80314daf3e66},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{06aa7c21-fe05-4cf2-b1c4-0c7126a4f713},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0704e7c0-a758-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{072a5c3d-30c6-4f07-b87f-9f63d51403f2},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{0885d4f8-f7b8-4cda-902e-94ba38bc256e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{093c2356-4843-4c65-8709-d7dbcbbe7dfb},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateService.js
{0958b101-9ada-11d2-8ebc-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{09f689e0-b4da-11d2-a68b-00104bde6048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0a3be523-0f2a-32cc-ccd8-1e5986d5a79d},,text/javascript,,rel:GPSDGeolocationProvider.js
{0a5cd734-eb65-4d14-88a0-9f0bb2aba206},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{0a698c44-3bff-11d4-9649-00c0ca135b4e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{0ae53c0f-8ea2-4916-bedc-717443c3e185},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{0bec75a8-1dd2-11b2-863a-f69f77c31371},,application/x-mozilla-static,,PKI
{0c351177-0159-4500-86b0-a219dfde4258},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0c392af1-68a0-4a66-b7ca-8ce72a01f2ad},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhAddToBlackListProcessor.js
{0c4f1ddc-1dd2-11b2-9d95-f2fdf113044b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{0c797702-1c60-4051-9dd7-4d7405605642},,application/x-mozilla-static,,jsctypes
{0cb0d9a0-f503-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{0cd233e0-7a86-11d3-915c-006008a6edf6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{0ddf4df8-4dbb-4133-8b79-9afb966514f5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0de2fbfa-6b7f-11d7-bbba-0003938a9d96},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0e3afd3d-eb60-4c2b-963b-56d7c439f124},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0e4e7d00-f71a-439f-9178-1a71ff11b55f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{0e6892c1-a9ad-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{0f2f347c-1e4f-40cc-8efd-792dea70a85e},,text/javascript,,rel:nsLoginInfo.js
{0f78da56-8321-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{10af82b9-9bee-4866-95e0-10b5cda5486f},,application/x-mozilla-native,,abs:c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\componentse\McFFPlg.dll
{10f2f5f0-f103-4901-980f-ba11bd70d60d},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{1147d32c-215b-4014-b180-07fe7aedf915},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{12663f3a-a311-4606-83eb-b6b9108dcc36},,text/javascript,,relluginGlue.js
{12bb8f16-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{12bb8f17-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{12bb8f1b-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{12bb8f1c-2389-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{13111d00-ce81-11d6-8082-ecf3665af67c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{136e2c4d-c5a4-477c-b131-d93d7d704f64},@mozilla.org/privatebrowsing-wrapper;1,application/x-mozilla-native,PrivateBrowsing Service C++ Wrapper,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{13e50d8d-9cee-4ad1-a3a2-4a442fdf7dfa},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{1423e739-782c-4081-b5d8-fe6fba68c0ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{14632191-ac21-4bdf-83e7-2363ad17e838},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{14c0e880-623e-11d3-a178-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{14c13684-1dd2-11b2-9463-bb10ba742554},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{15629ada-a41c-4a09-961f-6553cd60b1a2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{16786594-0296-4471-8096-8f84497ca428},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{1691e1f4-ee41-11d4-9885-00c04fa0cf4b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{171e72db-0f8a-412a-8461-e4c927a3a2ac},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{17491ba4-1dd2-11b2-aae3-de6b92dab620},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{18a03189-067b-4978-b4f1-bafe35292ed6},,text/javascript,,rel:txEXSLTRegExFunctions.js
{18c2f98d-b09f-11d2-bcde-00805f0e1353},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSoftwareUpdate
{1abdcc96-1dd2-11b2-b520-f8f59cdd67bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{1b117e16-0cad-11d4-986e-00c04fa0cf4a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsJarModule
{1c31ed79-accd-4b94-b517-06e0c81999d5},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedConverter.js
{1cd91b88-1dd2-11b2-92e1-ed22ed298000},@mozilla.org/preferences-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,Preferences Server,nsPrefModule
{1d40026b-4c44-4f6f-b158-26bb5e9c65e9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{1dcc23b0-d4cb-11dc-9ad6-479d56d89593},,text/javascript,,rel:nsTaggingService.js
{1f13b201-39fa-11d6-a7f2-df501ff820dc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{1f1ce501-663a-11d3-b7a0-be426e4e69bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,appshell
{1f34bc80-1bc7-11d6-a384-d705dd0746fc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{1f4dbcf7-245c-4c8c-943d-8a1da0495e8a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{1f59b001-02c9-11d5-ae76-cc92f7db9e03},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{1f5c1721-7dc3-11d3-bf87-00105a1b0627},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{1f5c8528-c5b5-4b03-be0d-c8948028d9e6},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadProcessor.js
{2002f781-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{2002f782-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{2002f783-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{2002f784-3960-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{20557898-1dd2-11b2-8f65-9c462ee2bc95},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{214c48a0-b57f-11d4-959c-0020183bf181},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{217d014a-1dd2-11b2-999c-b0c4df79b324},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{218f2ac0-0a48-11d3-b3ba-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{21dd6a02-413c-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{21dd6a03-413c-11d3-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{22117140-9c6e-11d3-aaf1-00805f8a4905},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSidebar.js
{229fa115-9412-4d32-baf3-2fc407f76fb1},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedConverter.js
{2376201c-bbc6-472f-9b62-7548040a61c6},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedConverter.js
{23bcc750-dc20-460b-b2d4-74d8f58d3615},,application/x-mozilla-static,,CommandLineModule
{23e8fd98-a625-4b08-be1a-f7cc18a5b106},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPluginModule
{245abae2-b947-4ded-a46d-9829d3cca462},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsJarModule
{24f92fae-f793-473b-8061-713408bd11d5},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{25029490-f132-11d2-9588-00805f369f95},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{2587e382-1324-11d4-a652-eadbb2be3484},,application/x-mozilla-static,,application
{26a4a019-2827-4a89-a85c-5931a678823a},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUrlClassifierLib.js
{26acb1f0-28fc-43bc-867a-a46aabc85dd4},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{26fb965c-9de6-11d3-bccc-0060b0fc76bd},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{275d800e-3f60-4896-adb7-d7f390ce0e42},@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=yes,application/x-mozilla-static,nsAuthURLParser,necko
{27aba825-35b5-4018-9fdd-f99250a0e722},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateService.js
{27aecc62-7777-428e-b34c-5973a47b8298},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{296d76aa-275b-4f3c-af8a-30a4026c18fc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{29eb6720-7684-4b04-bc58-c18f554c6d55},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhNetworkProbe.js
{2b026890-5a2e-4981-ada2-a600358947b4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2b554319-e7fb-420e-8f12-1bf88aa2848d},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhConvConfHandler.js
{2bc2ad62-ad5d-4b7b-a9db-f74ae203c527},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2bf64764-997f-450d-af96-3028d1a902b0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{2bf64765-997f-450d-af96-3028d1a902b0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{2c3837af-8b85-4a68-b0d8-0aed88985b32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{2cd0c310-e127-44d0-88fc-4435c9ab4d4b},,text/javascript,,rel:jsconsole-clhandler.js
{2ce606b0-bee6-11d1-aad9-00805f8a3e14},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{2d524fd0-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd1-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd2-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd3-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd4-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd5-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd6-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd7-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd8-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fd9-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fda-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fdb-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fdc-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d524fdd-ae74-11d3-abf7-0004aceefa51},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{2d53b96c-1dd2-11b2-94ad-dedbdb99852f},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\[email protected]\componentse\Initializer.js
{2d78bbf0-e26c-482b-92b3-78a7b2afc8f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{2d96b3d0-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{2d96b3d1-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{2d96b3df-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{2d96b3e0-c051-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{2e363d60-872e-11d2-b531-000000000000},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{2e41ada0-62b7-4902-b9a6-e4542aa458ba},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{2e9b69dd-9087-438c-8b5d-f77b553abefb},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{2ea2e7d0-4095-11d3-9144-006008a6edf6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{2ec62893-3b35-48fa-ab1d-5e68a9f45f08},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{2ee3039b-2de4-43d9-93b0-649beacff39a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,tkAutoCompleteModule
{2ee83680-2af0-4bcb-bfa0-c9705f6554f1},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{2f277c00-0eaf-4ddb-b936-41326ba48aae},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{2f977d4f-5485-11d4-87e2-0010a4e75ef2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPrefModule
{2f977d53-5485-11d4-87e2-0010a4e75ef2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{2fd6b7f6-eb8c-4f32-ad26-113f2c02d0fe},,application/x-mozilla-static,,JavaScript_Debugger
{301dea42-6850-4cda-8945-81f7dbc2186b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{30dcd313-73e1-447d-8339-37744952154e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{320706d2-2e81-42c6-89c3-8d83b17d3fb4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{32314cc8-22f7-4f7f-a645-1a45453ba6a6},,text/javascript,,rel:nsHandlerService.js
{34587f4a-be18-43c0-9112-b782b08c0add},,application/x-mozilla-static,,BOOT
{36102b6b-7b62-451a-a1c8-a0d456c92dc5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSecurityManagerModule
{36a1d3b3-d886-4317-96ff-87b0005cfef7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{36b63ef3-e0fa-4c49-9fd4-e065e85568f4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{36fa00c2-1dd2-11b2-be07-d16eeb4c50ed},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{374e0cde-f605-4259-8c92-e639c6c2eeef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{376ff2c1-9bf6-418a-b143-3340c00112f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{379c2771-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{379c2774-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{379c2775-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{379c2776-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{379c2777-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{379c2778-ec77-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{38d1592e-b81e-432b-86f8-471878bbfe07},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{38e2b849-ecf0-438b-b3a3-845d33f29b0c},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhQuickDownloadProcessor.js
{3a0a0fc1-8349-11d3-be47-00104bde6048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{3a449110-66fd-11d4-9528-0020183bf181},,application/x-mozilla-static,,Browser_Embedding_Module
{3a8a3a50-512c-11d4-9a54-000064657374},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{3a9cd622-264d-11d4-ba06-0060b0fc76dd},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{3b581fd4-3497-426c-8f61-3658b971cb80},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{3b6dfafc-a55a-4e3b-8e2c-34584c33d676},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSecretHelperProcessor.js
{3c1c0163-9bd0-11d3-9d09-0050040007b2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{3d262d00-8b5a-11d2-8eb0-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{3decd6c8-30ef-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{3f429a14-dffe-417d-8cb8-fdf09bacd09e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{3f6fe6a1-ac0a-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{3f6fe6a2-ac0a-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{3ff8fb9f-ee63-48df-89f0-dace0242fd82},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{40b22006-5dd5-42f2-bfe7-7dbf0757ab8b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{40c4883d-079f-43db-82a9-df0a59d37998},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{414af362-9ad8-4296-898e-62247f25a20e},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{42c52b81-a200-11d3-9d0b-0050040007b2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsXPIntlModule
{430d416c-a722-4ad1-be98-d9a445f85e3f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,ZipWriterModule
{439400d3-6f23-43db-8b06-8aafe1869bd8},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{44588c1f-2ce8-4ad8-9b16-dfb9d9d513a7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{45c23a20-d71c-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{460a9792-b154-4f26-a922-0f653e2c8f91},,text/javascript,,rel:nsMicrosummaryService.js
{461cd5dd-73c6-47a4-8cc3-603b37d84a61},,application/x-mozilla-static,,ZipWriterModule
{47049e42-1d87-482a-984d-56ae185e367a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChromeModule
{471f4944-1dd2-11b2-87ac-90be0a51d609},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{47433d1d-d9a7-4954-994f-f7a05cf87c2e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{47cd0651-b1be-4a0f-b5c4-10e5a573ef71},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBrowserContentHandler.js
{495eca42-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca43-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca44-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca45-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca46-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca47-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca48-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{495eca49-0a5c-11d4-a135-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{49b38f12-6193-11d3-b3c5-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{49b38f14-6193-11d3-b3c5-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{49bb6593-3aff-4eb3-a068-2712c28bd58e},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedWriter.js
{4a6212db-accb-11d3-b765-0060b0b6cecb},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSecurityManagerModule
{4aef38b7-6364-4e23-a5e7-12f837fbbd9c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4b664e54-72a2-4bbf-a5c2-66d4dc3066a0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4bfaa9f0-1dd2-11b2-afae-a82cbaa0b606},,application/x-mozilla-static,,PKI
{4ca3c946-5408-49f0-9eca-3a97d5c67750},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{4ca6b67b-5cc7-4e71-a98a-97af1c134862},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPermissionsModule
{4d977f60-fbe7-4583-8cb7-f5ed882293ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4dc30689-929d-425e-a709-082c6294e542},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4e22d3ea-aaa2-436e-ada4-9247de57d367},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWindowsProxyModule
{4e4aae11-8901-46cc-8217-dad7c5415873},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{4ea60761-31d6-491d-9e34-4b53a26c416c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{4ec832da-6ae7-4185-807b-daddcb5da37a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4f47e42e-4d23-4dd3-bfda-eb29255e9ea3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{4f5e62b8-d659-4156-84fc-2f6099400369},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{4f6b5e00-0c36-11d5-a535-0010a401eb10},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsCookieModule
{4f76e100-d71c-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{4f91ef2e-57ba-472e-ab7a-b4999e42d6c0},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedConverter.js
{5060b803-340e-11d5-be5b-b3e063ec6a3c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsFindComponent
{506124c4-0076-48d2-bfee-14bb3187560e},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYoutubeProbe.js
{50e95301-17a8-11d4-9f7e-dd530d5f057c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{510a86bb-6019-4ed1-bb4f-965cffd23ece},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{518e071f-1dd2-11b2-937e-c45f14def778},,application/x-mozilla-static,,PKI
{51fa28c7-74c0-4b85-9c46-d03faa7b696b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{5280606b-2510-4fe0-97ef-9b5a22eafe6b},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSessionStore.js
{541afcb2-a9a3-11d2-8ec5-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{5534ddc0-dd96-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{5551a1e0-5a66-11d3-806a-00600811a9c3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,application
{55f8f6d3-9ac7-4046-b1bb-7c732e27d2d6},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMediaListMgr.js
{5632bf70-51ec-11d3-9896-006008962422},@mozilla.org/js/xpc/Exception;1,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{56388dad-287b-4240-a785-85c394012503},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{56ad2981-8a87-11d2-918c-0080c8e44db5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{56c778e4-1bee-45f3-a689-886692a97fe7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{56e2ada8-4631-11d4-ba11-001083023c1e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{57cf9383-3405-11d5-be5b-aa20fa2cf37c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{580530e5-118c-4bc7-ab88-bc2cd2b97223},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{5871a422-1dd2-11b2-ab3f-e2e56be5da9c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{58a1c31c-1dd2-11b2-a3f6-d36949d48268},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{58f089ee-512a-42d2-a935-d0c874128930},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{59dd53ca-8989-4e95-bc7a-996e8592886e},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3Tunes.js
{5b256c10-22d8-4109-af92-1253035e9fcb},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{5ba6d920-d4e9-11d3-a1a5-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{5d0ce354-df01-421a-83fb-7ead0990c24e},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBrowserContentHandler.js
{5d0cfa97-69dd-4e5e-ac84-f253162e8f9a},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{5d0fcdd0-4daa-11d2-b328-00805f8a3859},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{5d5d92cd-6bf8-11d9-bf4a-000a95dc234c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{5e8d4751-1852-434b-a992-2c6d2a25fa46},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPlacesModule
{5eb7c3c1-ec1f-4007-87cc-eefb37d68ce6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{5f4589e7-114b-4a4b-a63e-06ca7f22439d},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhConvertMgr.js
{5fb907e0-1dd2-11b2-a7c0-f14c416a62a1},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{6030f7ef-32ed-46a7-9a63-6a5d3f90445f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{6049b261-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{6049b262-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{6049b263-c1e6-11d1-a827-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{61ba33c0-3031-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChromeModule
{62b778a6-bce3-456b-8c31-2865fbb68c91},@mozilla.org/network/idn-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsIDNService,necko
{62db0002-dbb6-43f4-8fb7-9d2538bc5747},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{6316c6ce-12d3-479e-8f53-e289351412b8},@mozilla.org/intl/stringbundle/text-override;1,application/x-mozilla-static,String Textfile Overrides,nsI18nModule
{6356aa16-7916-4215-a825-cbc2692ca87a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,application
{6394eea1-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea2-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea3-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea4-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea5-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea6-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea7-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea8-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eea9-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeab-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeac-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eead-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeae-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeaf-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb0-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb1-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb2-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb3-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb4-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb5-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb6-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb7-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb8-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eeb9-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eebb-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eebc-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eebd-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eebe-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eebf-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6394eec0-fc3d-11d2-b3b8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{63ac8c66-1dd2-11b2-b070-84d00d3eaece},,text/javascript,,rel:nsProxyAutoConfig.js
{63c7b9f4-0cc8-43f8-b666-0a661655cb73},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{64d6174c-1496-4ffd-87f2-da2670f88934},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{64edb481-0c04-11d5-a73c-e964b968b0bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{64f300a1-c88c-11d3-97fb-00400553eef0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{660a3226-915c-4ffb-bb20-8985a632df05},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{660d8ca0-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca1-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca2-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca3-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca4-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca5-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca6-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca7-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca8-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{660d8ca9-f763-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{66230b2b-17fa-4bd3-abf4-07986151022d},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{66354bc9-7ed1-4692-ae1d-8da97d6b205e},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBlocklistService.js
{663ca4a8-d219-4000-925d-d8f66406b626},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAccessibilityModule
{66634f68-be19-42d0-a4ca-d1c21fa059b8},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{66856477-6596-40eb-bb87-59ca2dabb6f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{670ee5da-6ad5-11d7-9950-000393636592},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{67671792-8e25-4487-b1b7-5073cfa95fee},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{67ba681d-5485-4fff-952c-2ee337ffdcd6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{6803cac4-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cac5-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cac6-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cac7-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cac8-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cac9-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803caca-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cacb-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cacc-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cacd-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cace-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6803cacf-1e3b-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{6987230e-0098-4e78-bc5f-1493ee7519fa},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{69bb8313-2d4f-45ec-97e0-d39da58ecce9},,text/javascript,,rel:nsExtensionManager.js
{6a4d4c1e-a74a-4320-8124-16233a0183d6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSoftwareUpdate
{6b8bdffc-3394-417d-be83-a81b7c0f63bf},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{6bd13476-1dd2-11b2-bbef-f0ccb5fa64b6},@mozilla.org/moz/jsloader;1,application/x-mozilla-static,JS component loader,xpconnect
{6c392c62-1ab1-4de7-bfc6-ed4f9fc7749a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{6c84aec9-29a5-4264-8fbc-bee8f922ea67},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{6d2d4306-a218-4be4-bdc4-61630dd7df7e},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhFlashgotDownloadProcessor.js
{6ddb050c-0d04-11d4-986e-00c04fa0cf4a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{6deb193c-f87d-4078-bc78-5e64655b4d62},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:browserdirprovider.dll
{6ebc941a-f2ff-4d56-b3b6-f7d0b9d73344},,text/javascript,,rel:nsDefaultCLH.js
{6ec5f479-8e13-4403-b6ca-fe4c2dca14fd},,text/javascript,,rel:nsINIProcessor.js
{6ee5301a-3981-49bd-85f8-1a2cc228cf3e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{6f8366c7-2195-42ce-a149-48e26aeb9c24},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{6fb0c970-e1b1-11db-8314-0800200c9a66},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{6fb92b82-3155-420c-9f2d-05712cb837da},,application/x-mozilla-native,,abs:c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\componentse\McFFPlg.dll
{7294fe9c-14d8-11d5-9882-00c04fa02f40},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{7319788a-fe93-4db3-9f39-818cf08f4256},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSearchService.js
{735959a1-af01-447e-b02d-56e968fa52b4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{73bb7c12-dbab-4ae2-aecf-a0331dec916f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{748a1132-671a-409a-8d1d-f1cdf6b3a6b4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{749e62f4-60ae-4569-a8a2-de78b649660e},,text/javascript,,rel:nsLoginManagerPrompter.js
{74b7a390-3b41-11d4-8a80-006008c844c3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{7526a738-9632-11d3-8cd9-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsJarModule
{75656ad9-bd13-4c5d-939a-ec6351eea0cc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{7584ce90-5b25-11d3-a175-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{758e4f20-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{75a500a2-0030-40f7-86f8-63f225b940ae},@mozilla.org/network/network-link-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,Network Link Status,necko
{75c80fd0-accb-432c-af59-ec60668c3990},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{762c4ae7-b923-422f-b97e-b9bfc1ef7bf0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{77221d5a-1dd2-11b2-8c69-c710f15d2ed5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{776588a6-86d5-47e2-b6b3-992810078202},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{77c0e42a-1dd2-11b2-8ebf-edc6606f2f4b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{77cfaaf1-1cf4-11d3-8aaf-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{77cfaaf2-1cf4-11d3-8aaf-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{77da64d3-7458-4920-9491-86cc9914f904},,text/javascript,,rel:NetworkGeolocationProvider.js
{78481e4a-50e4-4489-b68a-ef82670ed63f},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{786e0a0e-e035-4600-8ee0-365a63a80b80},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{78804a84-8173-42b6-bb94-789f0816a810},@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=no,application/x-mozilla-static,nsNoAuthURLParser,necko
{78c61626-4d1f-4843-9364-4652d98ff6e1},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{78d3b0c0-0241-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{792a7e82-06a0-437c-af63-b2d12e808acc},,text/javascript,,rel:WebContentConverter.js
{797bec5a-1dd2-11b2-a7f8-ca397e0179c4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{7b8556a1-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a2-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a3-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a4-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a6-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a8-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556a9-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556aa-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556ac-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556ad-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556ae-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556af-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556b0-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556b1-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7b8556b2-ec79-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7baf62e0-8e61-11d2-8eb1-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{7bb40992-77eb-43db-9a4e-39d3bcc383ae},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{7bd05c78-6a26-11d7-b16f-0003938a9d96},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{7c02eadc-0076-4d03-998d-80d779c48589},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSecurityManagerModule
{7c657d11-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7c657d13-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7c657d14-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7c657d15-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7c657d17-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7c657d18-ec5e-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{7d087a1b-d9f1-4698-92ea-b9a1b514ebde},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSmartNamer.js
{7d7008a0-c49a-11d3-9b22-0080c7cb1080},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{7dd4d320-c84b-4624-8d45-7bb9b2356977},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{7dfdf0d1-aff6-4a34-bad1-d0fe74601642},,text/javascript,,rel:nsDownloadManagerUI.js
{7e4bb6ad-2fc4-4dc6-89ef-23e8e5ccf980},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{7e677795-c582-4cd1-9e8d-8271b3474d2a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{7e6e57c0-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{7e757f8b-0a62-4e65-9339-4b4fd1cb9bcc},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDOMHook.js
{7ee2a4c0-4b93-17d3-ba18-0060b0f199a2},@mozilla.org/scriptsecuritymanager;1,application/x-mozilla-static,scriptsecuritymanager,nsSecurityManagerModule
{7ef52eaf-b7e1-462b-87e2-5d1dbaca9048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{7f3707a8-34b9-488d-a861-ffcb0a3e0c29},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMedialinkProbe.js
{7f4790d6-e31f-4e1d-a044-983ffbdf1705},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYTInfo.js
{7f915b01-98fc-11d4-8eb0-a803f80ff1bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{7fa5237d-b0eb-438f-9e50-ca0166e63788},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{7fbd2146-5ff4-4674-b069-a7bbce66e773},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{80d7e247-d4b8-45d7-bb59-6f1dd56f384c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{815e42e0-72cc-480f-934b-148e33c228a6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{8227f019-afc7-461e-b030-9f185d7a0e29},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{822bcd11-6432-48be-9e9d-36f7804b7747},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsCookieModule
{822cb9ae-6421-4484-b3c3-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{82776710-5690-11d3-be36-00104bde6048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,application
{830b5f80-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{831f8f13-7aa8-485f-b02e-77c881cc5773},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{8323fad0-2102-11d4-8142-000064657374},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{841387c8-72e6-484b-9296-bf6eea80d58a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{84b0f182-c6c7-11d2-b3b0-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{87ed1160-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{88cecbb7-6c63-4b3b-8cd4-84f3b8228c69},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPlacesModule
{892ffeb0-3f80-11d3-a16c-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{895db6c7-dbdf-40ea-9f64-b175033243dc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,satchel
{898cdc9b-e43f-422f-9cc4-2f6291b415a3},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateService.js
{8a0dce80-e2f2-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{8a115faa-7dcb-4e8f-979b-5f53472f51cf},,text/javascript,,rel:nsExtensionManager.js
{8aa66d77-1bbb-45a6-991e-b8f47751c291},,text/javascript,,rel:nsLoginManagerPrompter.js
{8b042e22-6f87-11d3-b3c8-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{8b1ae382-51a9-4972-b930-56977a57919d},,text/javascript,,rel:nsWebHandlerApp.js
{8b449142-1eab-4bfa-9830-fab6ebb09774},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{8b5314ba-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{8b5314bb-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{8b5314bc-db01-11d2-96ce-0060b0fb9956},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{8c2023b9-175c-477e-9761-44ae7b549756},,text/javascript,,rel:storage-mozStorage.js
{8c3a0e20-03e5-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{8d995d4f-adcc-4159-b7f1-e94af72eeb88},,application/x-mozilla-static,,BOOT
{8dbe7246-1dd2-11b2-9b8f-b9a849e4403a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{8df290ae-dcaa-4c11-98a5-2429a4dc97bb},,text/javascript,,rel:nsContentPrefService.js
{8e4444ff-8e99-4bdd-aa7f-fb3c1c77319f},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{8eaaf524-7d6d-4f7d-ae8b-9277b324008d},,text/javascript,,rel:nsAddonRepository.js
{8f666a11-04a0-11d3-b3b9-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{905f80f1-8a7b-11d2-918c-0080c8e44db5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{9158c470-86e4-11d4-9be2-00e09872a416},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{920307b0-c6e8-11d2-8aa8-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9226888e-da08-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3},@mozilla.org/network/buffered-input-stream;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsBufferedInputStream,necko
{9286e71a-621a-4b91-851e-9984c1a2e81a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{929814d6-1dd2-11b2-8e08-82fa0a339b00},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{929d9320-251e-11d4-8a7c-006008c844c3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{93ad72a6-02cd-4716-9626-d47d5ec275ec},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{93e81622-ce06-410e-bc10-4f3dd7617399},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhCopyUrlProcessor.js
{9416bfb1-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfb2-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfb3-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfb4-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfbe-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfbf-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfc0-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9416bfc1-1f93-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9445791f-fa4c-4669-b174-df5032bb67b3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{948a0023-e3a7-11d2-96cf-0060b0fb9956},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{95c963b7-20b2-11db-92f6-001422106990},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{95d89e3e-a169-41a3-8e56-719978e15b12},@mozilla.org/xre/app-info;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsXULAppInfo,Apprunner
{95f46161-d177-11d2-bf86-00105a1b0627},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{96ec4163-efc8-407a-8735-007fb26be4e8},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{972d8d8f-f0da-11d4-9885-00c04fa0cf4b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{984e3259-9266-49cf-b605-60b022a00756},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPlacesModule
{9868b4ce-da08-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{98d41c21-ccf3-11d2-b3b1-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9a28ffa7-e6ef-4b52-a127-6ad951de8e9b},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{9ac9e770-18bc-11d3-9337-00104ba0fd40},@mozilla.org/network/io-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsIOService,necko
{9c0ff6f4-deda-40e5-806c-b6cc449c21ce},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{9c47c121-1c6e-4d8f-b904-3ac968116e88},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{9c7ec5d1-23f9-11d5-aea8-8fcc0793e97f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{9c8f9601-801a-11d2-98ba-00805f297d89},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsTransactionManagerModule
{9d3f70da-86e9-11d4-95ec-00b0d03e37b7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{9dcef3a4-a3bc-11d5-ba47-00108303b117},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{9de95a0c-39a4-4d64-9a53-17940dd7cabb},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPlacesModule
{9e3b6c90-2f75-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{9e9b565a-8e52-4c1a-8805-b2b91655f874},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{9eb760f0-4380-11d2-b328-00805f8a3859},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{9ef9fa14-1dd1-11b2-9d65-d72d6d1f025e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{9f1800ab-f428-4207-b40c-e832e77b01fc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{9f6a0d2e-1dd1-11b2-a5b8-951f13c846f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{9f6d5d40-90e7-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{9fe5d975-09bd-44aa-a01a-66402ea28657},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{a0ccaaf8-09da-44d8-b250-9ac3e93c8117},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{a0d6ad32-1dd1-11b2-aa55-a40187b54036},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{a0f827e1-8ab6-11d5-a14b-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a0f827e2-8ab6-11d5-a14b-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a15789aa-8903-462b-81e9-4aa2cff4d5cb},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a181af0d-68b8-4308-94db-d4f859058215},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{a1b72850-a999-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{a1fde867-e802-11d4-9885-00c04fa0cf4b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a2027ec6-ba0d-4c72-805d-148233f5f33c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{a2059c0e-5a58-4c55-ab7c-26f0557546ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,satchel
{a2112d6a-0e28-421f-b46a-25c0b308cbd0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{a21bfa01-f349-4394-a84c-8de5cf0737d0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{a277189c-1dd1-11b2-a8c9-e4e8bfb1338e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a3254cb0-8e20-11d2-8a98-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a33982d3-1adf-4162-9941-f734bc45e4ed},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{a35d1cd4-c505-4d2d-a0f9-aef00b7ce5a5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a39e0e9d-e567-41e3-b12c-5df67f18174d},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a4048e94-1dd1-11b2-a676-8a06c086cc7d},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{a41661d5-1417-11d5-9882-00c04fa02f40},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{a431b276-f77d-4b83-9b37-872cf2fbcc2a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a4557478-ae16-11d5-ba4b-00108303b117},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a47e9526-6e48-4574-9d6c-3164e271f74e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a47ef526-6e48-4574-9d60-3164e271f75e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a496d0a2-dff7-4e23-bd65-1ca742fa178a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a4bd2161-7892-4389-8d5a-3111a6d17ec7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,PKI
{a4e5888f-4fe4-4632-8e7e-745196ea7c70},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{a578e0a1-f76b-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a578e0a2-f76b-11d2-8aad-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a578e0a3-f76b-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a578e0a4-f76b-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a59da931-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a59da932-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a59da935-4091-11d5-a145-005004832142},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{a61e6398-2057-40fd-9c81-873b908d24e7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{a62af1ba-79b3-4896-8aaf-b148bfce4280},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{a665e49a-f3e6-4fed-9f31-f7c568a29899},@mozilla.org/intl/unicodenormalizer;1,application/x-mozilla-static,Unicode Normlization,nsI18nModule
{a6cf9063-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf90e3-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf90e5-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf90f5-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf9107-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{a6cf9112-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{a6cf9115-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{a6cf9120-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{a6cf9124-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf9126-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{a6cf9129-15b3-11d2-932e-00805f8add32},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{a772eee4-0464-405d-a329-a29dfda3791a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{a7f800e0-4306-11d4-98d0-001083010e9b},@mozilla.org/uriloader/external-helper-app-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,Netscape External Helper App Service,docshell_provider
{aa13e4a0-a5ac-11d2-9119-006008a6edf6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{aa40253b-4c42-4056-8132-37bcd07862fd},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{aa892eb4-ffbf-477d-9f9a-06c995ae9f27},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSearchSuggestions.js
{aaab6710-0f2c-11d5-a53b-0010a401eb10},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{ab1da296-6125-40ba-96d0-47a8282ae3db},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsParserModule
{ac2bb8fe-eeeb-4572-b40f-be03932b56e0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{ac9e3e82-bfbd-4f26-941e-f58c8ee178c1},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{ad78bbf0-e261-482b-32b3-78a7b2afc8f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{adf42751-1cef-4ad2-aa8e-bcb849d8d31f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{aeb8936f-219c-4d3c-8385-d9382daa551a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozSpellCheckerModule
{af7a9951-aa48-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{af7a9952-aa48-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{afc4a7aa-be25-4acb-bd64-999ece9b403c},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3TunesMobileProcessor.js
{b00ed78a-04e2-4f74-8e1c-d1af79dfd12f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{b084a2ce-1dd1-11b2-bf10-8324f8e065cc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{b0ff4572-dae4-4bef-a092-83c1b88f6be9},@mozilla.org/network/dns-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsDNSService,necko
{b148eed2-236d-11d3-b35c-00a0cc3c1cde},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{b322a5c0-a419-484e-96ba-d7182163899f},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateTimerManager.js
{b3c290a6-3943-4b89-8bbe-c01eb7b3b311},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateService.js
{b57f97c1-0d70-11d3-8aae-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{b57f97c2-0d70-11d3-8aae-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{b5e65b52-1dd1-11b2-ae8f-f0928ed88482},@mozilla.org/js/xpc/RuntimeService;1,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{b60070dc-d471-4007-ab63-b30626e5ab5c},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhLicenseHandler.js
{b69155f4-a8bf-453d-8653-91d1456e1d3d},,text/javascript,,rel:nsTryToClose.js
{b6ed3030-6183-11d3-a178-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{b7b2ccec-7912-4ea6-a548-b038447004bd},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{b7f44954-11d1-11b2-8c2e-c2feab4186bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{b88a4712-eb52-4c10-9b85-bf5894b510f0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{b8e5bc54-a22f-4eb2-b061-24cb6d19c15f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{b9507aec-1dd1-11b2-8cd5-c48ee0c50307},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{b992ddcd-3899-4320-9909-924b3e72c922},,text/javascript,,rel:FeedProcessor.js
{ba5bc4c6-1dd1-11b2-bb89-b844c6ec0339},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAutoConfigModule
{ba615191-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba615199-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba61519a-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba61519b-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba61519d-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba61519e-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba61519f-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151a1-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151a2-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151a3-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151a4-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151a9-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151aa-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151ab-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151ac-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151ad-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151ae-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151af-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b0-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b1-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b2-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b3-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b4-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b5-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b6-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b7-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b8-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151b9-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151ba-1dfa-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151bb-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ba6151bc-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{baa34652-f1f1-4185-b224-244ee82a413a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{bacd8ad0-552f-11d3-a9f7-000064657374},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{bbbb1d61-438f-4436-92ed-8308e5830fb0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozStorageModule
{bbc23860-2553-479d-8b78-94d9038334f7},,text/javascript,,rel:nsTaggingService.js
{bbef8185-c628-4cc1-b53e-e61e74c2451a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{bc0017e3-2438-47be-a567-41db58f17627},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{bc15c73d-c05b-497b-a373-4bae6c178631},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{bc26ff01-f2bd-11d4-a73c-e5a4b5a8bdfc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsComposerModule
{bd57cee8-1dd1-11b2-9fe7-95cf4709aea3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{bd6390c8-fbea-11d4-98f6-001083010e9b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{be65e2b7-fe46-4e0f-88e0-4b385db4d68a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{be9a53ae-c7e9-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3},@mozilla.org/network/file-input-stream;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsFileInputStream,necko
{bf88b48c-fd8e-40b4-ba36-c7c3ad6d8ac9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{bfc310d2-38a0-11d3-8cd3-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{bfcb82c2-5611-4318-90d6-baf4a7864252},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{bfd05264-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{bfd05264-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f371},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{bfd0526d-834c-11d2-8eac-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{bfd1a791-ad9f-11d3-bdc7-0050040a9b44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{bfd1a792-ad9f-11d3-bdc7-0050040a9b44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{c07e81e0-ef12-11d2-92b6-00105a1b0d64},@mozilla.org/network/socket-transport-service;1,application/x-mozilla-static,nsSocketTransportService,necko
{c0844a84-5a12-4808-80a8-809cb002bb4f},,text/javascript,,rel:nsPlacesTransactionsService.js
{c0b558fd-d32a-4b7f-ae48-5ef095134292},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDumpProcessor.js
{c11c21b2-71c9-4f87-a0f8-5e13f50495fd},,text/javascript,,rel:nsFormAutoComplete.js
{c143a114-ae4a-480a-9534-b7792465dc9a},,application/x-mozilla-native,,abs:c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\componentse\McFFPlg.dll
{c1751cfc-e8f1-4ade-b0bb-f74edfb8ef6a},,text/javascript,,rel:nsPlacesDBFlush.js
{c2710d40-6f4d-4b7f-9778-76ae5166648c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{c272fee0-c7e9-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{c2be6dc0-ef1e-4abd-86a2-4f864ddc57f6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{c31f4883-839b-45f6-82ad-a6a9bc5ad599},,text/javascript,,rel:nsPrivateBrowsingService.js
{c375fa80-150f-11d6-a618-0010a401eb10},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{c401eb80-f9ea-11d3-bb6f-e732b73ebe7c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{c5de4da2-d667-42d2-b8c2-efdbcf3302ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{c64d0bcb-8270-4ca7-a0b3-3380c8ffecb5},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSafebrowsingApplication.js
{c6e8c44d-9f39-4af7-bcc0-76e38a8310f5},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBrowserGlue.js
{c744ca3d-840b-460a-8d70-7ce63c51c958},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWindowDataSourceModule
{c7e410d4-85f2-11d3-9f63-006008a6efe9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsJarModule
{c87a37fc-8109-4ce2-a322-8cdec925379f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{c8e518c1-47ae-11d3-91cd-00105aa3f7dc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{c94f4a30-64d7-11d4-9960-00b0d02354a0},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{c95f1831-c376-11d1-b721-00600891d8c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{ca168834-cc00-48f9-b83c-fd018e58cae3},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUrlClassifierListManager.js
{ca200860-4696-40d7-88fa-4490d423a8ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{cb3ede1a-0fa5-4e27-aafe-0f7801e5a1f1},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{cb6593e0-f9b2-11d2-bdd6-000064657374},@mozilla.org/js/xpc/XPConnect;1,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{cb9abbae-66b6-4609-8594-5c4ff300888e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{cb9e0de8-3598-4ed7-857b-827f011ad5d8},,text/javascript,,rel:nsLoginManager.js
{cbcb1770-ec4c-404c-9a3f-b8e1c49859d0},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSafeModeHandler.js
{cc10c750-9ec3-11d2-b3ae-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{cc75499a-1dd1-11b2-8a82-ca410ac907b8},,application/x-mozilla-static,,BOOT
{ccd0e960-7947-4635-b70e-4c661b63d675},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{ce002b28-92b7-4701-8621-cc925866fb87},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsCookieModule
{ce02d538-0217-47a3-a589-b51790fdd8ce},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{cf0f71fd-fafd-4e2b-9fdc-134d972e16e2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{cf3a0e06-1dd1-11b2-a904-ac1d6da77a02},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{cf7fd51f-aba2-44c1-9ff0-11f7508efcd4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d0272978-beab-4adc-a3d4-04b76acfa4e7},,text/javascript,,rel:nsPlacesAutoComplete.js
{d0a75e02-b5e7-11d5-a7f2-df109fb8a1fc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d0f9db12-249c-11d5-9905-001083010e9b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsIconDecoderModule
{d164e770-4157-11d4-9a42-000064657374},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d25e0511-2bae-11d4-9d10-0050040007b2},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsChardetModule
{d2800356-c2d7-4e05-a884-79fe566af1cf},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{d32a3c00-4ed3-11de-8a39-0800200c9a66},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}\componentse\Initializer.js
{d3f69889-e13a-4321-980c-a39332e21f34},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{d4214e92-fb94-11d2-bdd8-00104bde6048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{d4214e93-fb94-11d2-bdd8-00104bde6048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{d4f2b600-b5c1-11d6-b483-cc97c63e567c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d6008c40-4dad-11d2-b328-00805f8a3859},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d673255d-1184-400a-b0b5-ee9d1295bd85},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{d750a964-2d14-484c-b3aa-8ed7823b5c7b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d85a17c1-aa7c-11d2-9b8c-00805f8a16d9},@mozilla.org/intl/stringbundle;1,application/x-mozilla-static,String Bundle,nsI18nModule
{d899a152-9412-46b2-b651-2e71c5c2f05f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d92d57c3-ba1d-11d2-af0c-0060089fe59b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsI18nModule
{d930e29b-6909-44e5-ab4b-af10d6923705},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{d9783472-8fe9-11d2-9d3c-0060088f9ff7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{d9b1f97e-cfa0-80b6-fb92-9972e48e3dcc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{d9b1f97f-cfa0-80b6-fb92-9972e48e3dcc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{da338f07-9357-479d-8e92-f03801aa8c37},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSocialShareProcessor.js
{da5b130a-1dd1-11b2-ad47-f455b1814a78},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{dab3a846-3a59-4fc2-9745-c6ff48776f00},,application/x-mozilla-static,,mozStorageModule
{db340cc2-7f50-4ea3-8427-f529daf6dc87},,application/x-mozilla-static,,satchel
{dbd8dc72-2cdf-44ad-bf9a-5dc7a3fc3036},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhUtilService.js
{dbded6ec-edbf-4054-a834-287b82c260f9},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBadCertHandler.js
{dbfcbe4a-10f7-4d6f-a481-68e6d6b71d21},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{dc195987-6e9a-47bc-b1fd-ab895d398833},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{dc26e0e0-ca94-11d1-a9a4-00805f8a7ac4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPrefModule
{dc8e21a0-03e4-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAuthModule
{dc9206a8-fe97-4214-b9a7-e07e584c6710},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadMgr.js
{dca61eb5-c7cd-4df1-b0fb-d0722baba251},,text/javascript,,rel:nsLivemarkService.js
{dca9d7c3-7b6a-4490-ad6d-2699a8d683cd},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{dccbe7e4-7750-466b-a557-5ea36c8ff24e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{dd156d62-d26f-4441-9cdb-e8f09107c273},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsSecurityManagerModule
{de401c37-9a7f-4278-a6f8-3de2833989ef},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAccessibilityModule
{de9472d0-8034-11d3-9399-00104ba0fd40},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{df71c6f0-ec53-11d2-bdca-000064657374},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{e036c738-1dd1-11b2-9392-9d94aa74b0c5},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsAutoConfigModule
{e042570c-62de-4bb6-a6e0-798e3c07b4df},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{e09af32d-2a54-4d76-9ef0-3070e83f8be7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e09e4ca6-276b-4bb4-8b71-0635a3a2a007},,text/javascript,,rel:storage-Legacy.js
{e0da1d70-2f7b-11d3-8cd0-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{e11a6080-4daa-11d2-b328-00805f8a3859},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e12752f0-ee9a-11d1-a82a-0040959a28c9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsGfxModule
{e197cc01-cfe1-11d4-8eb0-87ae406dfd3f},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e1c61582-2a84-11d3-8cce-0060b0fc14a3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{e28ab250-d66d-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{e332db00-e076-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{e35d5067-95bc-4029-8432-e8f1e431148d},,text/javascript,,rel:nsContentDispatchChooser.js
{e38e53b9-5bb0-456a-b553-579370cb1567},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{e3fa9d0a-1dd1-11b2-bdef-8c720b597445},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{e43b0010-04ba-4da6-b523-1f92580bc150},,text/javascript,,rel:nsUpdateServiceStub.js
{e4e95e7f-12f1-4b21-8155-82eb22b88c86},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhCore.js
{e56f5e01-c7cc-4675-a9d7-b8f1e4127295},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{e6156350-2be8-11db-a98b-0800200c9a66},,text/javascript,,rel:nsURLFormatter.js
{e638d760-8687-11d2-b530-000000000001},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{e638d761-8687-11d2-b530-000000000000},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsRDFModule
{e64f152a-9f07-11d3-8cda-0060b0fc14a3},@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=resource,application/x-mozilla-static,nsResProtocolHandler,necko
{e6a3f533-4ffa-4615-8eb4-d4e72d883fa7},,text/javascript,,rel:nsContentPrefService.js
{e6fd9940-899d-11d2-8eae-00805f29f370},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e746a8b1-c97a-4fc5-baa4-66607521bd08},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{e7509b46-2eb2-410a-9d7c-c3ce73284d01},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e7ba1480-1dea-11d3-830f-00104bed045e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e7c2aaf5-c11a-4954-9dbf-e28edec1fd91},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{e7caf8c0-3570-47fe-aa1b-da47539b5d07},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{e7f70966-9a37-48d7-8aeb-35998f31090e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{e8b8bdb7-c96c-4d82-9c6f-2b3c585ec7ea},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsPlacesModule
{e91f9440-e076-11d3-b32f-004005a7a7e4},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUCvMathModule
{e9b301c0-e0e4-11d3-a1a8-0050041caf44},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{ea06d4e1-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea06d4e2-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea06d4e3-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea06d4e4-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea06d4e5-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea06d4e6-2b3d-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{ea617873-3b73-4efd-a2c4-fc39bfab809d},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{eab9012e-5f74-4cbc-b2b5-a590235513cc},,text/javascript,,rel:nsBrowserGlue.js
{eaca2576-0d4a-11d3-9d7e-0060088f9ff7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{eae599aa-ecef-49c6-a8af-6ddcc6feb484},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{ec06f3fc-70db-4ecd-94e0-a6e91ca44d8a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{ec693a6f-0832-49dd-877c-89f6552df5de},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{ec7a6c20-e081-11da-8ad9-0800200c9a66},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSessionStartup.js
{ecba5203-77da-465a-865e-78b7af10d8f7},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsWidgetModule
{ecd55a01-2780-11d5-a73c-ca641a6813bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{ed0244e0-c144-11d2-8f4c-006008159b0c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{ed394ba0-5472-11d3-bbc8-0000861d1237},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{edb0490e-1dd1-11b2-83b8-dbf8d85906a6},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsToolkitCompsModule
{ef565d0a-ab9a-4a13-9160-0644cdfd859a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsCookieModule
{efc323e1-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{efc323e2-ec62-11d2-8aac-00600811a836},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{f0acde16-1dd1-11b2-9e35-f5786fff5a66},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{f1299dc2-1dd1-11b2-a347-ee6b7660e048},,application/x-mozilla-static,,JavaScript_Debugger
{f1eac761-87e9-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,Browser_Embedding_Module
{f1eac762-87e9-11d3-af80-00a024ffc08c},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{f24a14f0-4fa1-11d3-9894-006008962422},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{f30bc0a2-958b-4287-bf62-ce38ba0c811e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,docshell_provider
{f3294b1c-89f4-46f8-98a0-44e1eae92518},,text/javascript,,rel:nsExtensionManager.js
{f34ff792-722e-4490-b195-47d242edca1c},,application/x-mozilla-native,,rel:brwsrcmp.dll
{f57899d0-4e2c-4ac6-9e29-50c736103b0c},,text/javascript,,rel:nsSetDefaultBrowser.js
{f66bc334-1dd1-11b2-bab2-90e04fe15c19},,application/x-mozilla-static,,Browser_Embedding_Module
{f68578eb-6ec2-4169-ae19-8c6243f0abe1},,text/javascript,,rel:nsHelperAppDlg.js
{f6913e2e-1dd1-11b2-84be-f455dee342af},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{f6d5ebbd-34f4-487d-9d10-3d34123e3eb9},,application/x-mozilla-static,,tkAutoCompleteModule
{f7c9f5f4-4451-41c3-a28a-5ba2447fbace},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{f7fa4581-238e-11d5-a73c-ab64fb68f2bc},,application/x-mozilla-static,,embedcomponents
{f96f5ec9-755b-447e-b1f3-717d1a84bb41},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{f9f662a6-77d4-437e-8f53-4fcc39fddf47},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadConvertProcessor.js
{fb0bbc5c-452e-4783-b32c-80124693d871},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
{fb5c1775-1bbd-4b9c-abb0-ae7acd29e87e},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{fb8cbf4e-4701-4ba1-b1d6-5388e041fb67},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{fbc81170-1f69-11d3-9344-00104ba0fd40},@mozilla.org/network/protocol;1?name=file,application/x-mozilla-static,nsFileProtocolHandler,necko
{fc78d3e8-91f0-4ccd-a830-aefd00595f43},,text/javascript,,abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYoutubeLinksContextItem.js
{fc886801-e768-11d4-9885-00c04fa0cf4b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{fca3766a-434a-4ae7-83cf-0909e18a093a},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{fcacef21-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{fcacef22-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{fcacef23-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{fcacef24-2b40-11d3-b3bf-00805f8a6670},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUniversalCharDetModule
{fcca6f83-9f7d-44e4-a74b-b59433e6c8c3},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{fd9a9e8a-a77b-496a-b7bb-263df9715149},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsImageLib2Module
{fe4f7592-c1fc-4662-ac83-538841318803},,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{fe74cf80-aa2d-11db-abbd-0800200c9a66},,text/javascript,,rel:fuelApplication.js
{feca3c34-205e-4ae5-bd1c-03c686ff012b},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsLayoutModule
{ff41913b-546a-4bff-9201-dc9b2c032eba},@mozilla.org/network/url-parser;1?auth=maybe,application/x-mozilla-static,nsStdURLParser,necko
{ff8780a5-bbb1-4bc5-8ee7-057e7bc5c925},,application/x-mozilla-static,,nsUConvModule
{ff8c4d10-3194-11d3-9885-006008962422},@mozilla.org/js/xpc/ContextStack;1,application/x-mozilla-static,,xpconnect
{ff8fe7ec-2f74-4408-b742-6b7a546029a8},,application/x-mozilla-static,,necko
{ff9fbcd7-9517-4334-b97a-ceed78909974},,application/x-mozilla-static,,NSS
abs:c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\componentse\McFFPlg.dll,1299660508000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhAddToBlackListProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhConvConfHandler.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhConvertMgr.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhCopyUrlProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhCore.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDOMHook.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadConvertProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadMgr.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDownloadProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhDumpProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhFlashgotDownloadProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhLicenseHandler.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMedialinkProbe.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMediaListMgr.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3Tunes.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3TunesLockerProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhMP3TunesMobileProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhNetworkProbe.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhQuickDownloadProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSafeModeHandler.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSecretHelperProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSmartNamer.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhSocialShareProcessor.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhUtilService.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYoutubeLinksContextItem.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYoutubeProbe.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}\componentse\dhYTInfo.js,1299803074000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}\componentse\Initializer.js,1301010402000
abs:c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\extensions\[email protected]\componentse\Initializer.js,1299818232000
agent-style-sheets,pluginfinder xbl binding,chrome://mozapps/content/plugins/pluginFinderBinding.css
agent-style-sheets,pluginproblem xbl binding,chrome://mozapps/content/plugins/pluginProblemBinding.css
app-startup,Adblock Plus initializer,service,@adblockplus.org/abp/startup;1
app-startup,Application,service,@mozilla.org/fuel/application;1
app-startup,Browser Session Startup Service,service,@mozilla.org/browser/sessionstartup;1
app-startup,EHH helper component,service,@adblockplus.org/ehh/startup;1
app-startup,Firefox Browser Glue Service,service,@mozilla.org/browser/browserglue;1
app-startup,PrivateBrowsing Service,service,@mozilla.org/privatebrowsing;1
app-startup,Script Security Manager,service,@mozilla.org/scriptsecuritymanager;1
app-startup,tryToClose Service,service,@mozilla.org/appshell/trytoclose;1
app-startup,Web Content Handler Registrar,service,@mozilla.org/embeddor.implemented/web-content-handler-registrar;1
app-startup,Window Data Source,service,@mozilla.org/rdf/datasource;1?name=window-mediator
bookmark-observers,Used to synchronize the temporary and permanent tables of Places,@mozilla.org/places/sync;1
charset-detectors,cjk_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=cjk_parallel_state_machine
charset-detectors,ja_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ja_parallel_state_machine
charset-detectors,ko_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ko_parallel_state_machine
charset-detectors,off,off
charset-detectors,ruprob,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ruprob
charset-detectors,ukprob,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=ukprob
charset-detectors,universal_charset_detector,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=universal_charset_detector
charset-detectors,zh_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zh_parallel_state_machine
charset-detectors,zhcn_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zhcn_parallel_state_machine
charset-detectors,zhtw_parallel_state_machine,@mozilla.org/intl/charsetdetect;1?type=zhtw_parallel_state_machine
Charset Decoders,armscii-8,
Charset Decoders,Big5-HKSCS,
Charset Decoders,Big5,
Charset Decoders,EUC-JP,
Charset Decoders,EUC-KR,
Charset Decoders,gb18030,
Charset Decoders,GB2312,
Charset Decoders,GEOSTD8,
Charset Decoders,HZ-GB-2312,
Charset Decoders,IBM850,
Charset Decoders,IBM852,
Charset Decoders,IBM855,
Charset Decoders,IBM857,
Charset Decoders,IBM862,
Charset Decoders,IBM864,
Charset Decoders,IBM864i,
Charset Decoders,IBM866,
Charset Decoders,ISO-2022-CN,
Charset Decoders,ISO-2022-JP,
Charset Decoders,ISO-2022-KR,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-1,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-10,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-11,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-13,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-14,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-15,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-16,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-2,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-3,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-4,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-5,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-6-E,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-6-I,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-6,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-7,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-8-E,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-8-I,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-8,
Charset Decoders,ISO-8859-9,
Charset Decoders,ISO-IR-111,
Charset Decoders,KOI8-R,
Charset Decoders,KOI8-U,
Charset Decoders,Shift_JIS,
Charset Decoders,T.61-8bit,
Charset Decoders,TIS-620,
Charset Decoders,us-ascii,
Charset Decoders,UTF-16,
Charset Decoders,UTF-16BE,
Charset Decoders,UTF-16LE,
Charset Decoders,UTF-32,
Charset Decoders,UTF-32BE,
Charset Decoders,UTF-32LE,
Charset Decoders,UTF-7,
Charset Decoders,UTF-8,
Charset Decoders,VISCII,
Charset Decoders,windows-1250,
Charset Decoders,windows-1251,
Charset Decoders,windows-1252,
Charset Decoders,windows-1253,
Charset Decoders,windows-1254,
Charset Decoders,windows-1255,
Charset Decoders,windows-1256,
Charset Decoders,windows-1257,
Charset Decoders,windows-1258,
Charset Decoders,windows-874,
Charset Decoders,windows-936,
Charset Decoders,x-euc-tw,
Charset Decoders,x-gbk,
Charset Decoders,x-imap4-modified-utf7,
Charset Decoders,x-johab,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-arabic,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-ce,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-croatian,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-cyrillic,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-devanagari,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-farsi,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-greek,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-gujarati,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-gurmukhi,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-hebrew,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-icelandic,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-roman,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-romanian,
Charset Decoders,x-mac-turkish,
Charset Decoders,x-user-defined,
Charset Decoders,x-viet-tcvn5712,
Charset Decoders,x-viet-vps,
Charset Decoders,x-windows-949,
Charset Encoders,Adobe-Symbol-Encoding,
Charset Encoders,armscii-8,
Charset Encoders,Big5-HKSCS,
Charset Encoders,Big5,
Charset Encoders,EUC-JP,
Charset Encoders,EUC-KR,
Charset Encoders,gb18030,
Charset Encoders,GB2312,
Charset Encoders,GEOSTD8,
Charset Encoders,hkscs-1,
Charset Encoders,HZ-GB-2312,
Charset Encoders,IBM850,
Charset Encoders,IBM852,
Charset Encoders,IBM855,
Charset Encoders,IBM857,
Charset Encoders,IBM862,
Charset Encoders,IBM864,
Charset Encoders,IBM864i,
Charset Encoders,IBM866,
Charset Encoders,ISO-2022-JP,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-1,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-10,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-11,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-13,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-14,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-15,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-16,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-2,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-3,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-4,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-5,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-6-E,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-6-I,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-6,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-7,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-8-E,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-8-I,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-8,
Charset Encoders,ISO-8859-9,
Charset Encoders,ISO-IR-111,
Charset Encoders,jis_0201,
Charset Encoders,KOI8-R,
Charset Encoders,KOI8-U,
Charset Encoders,Shift_JIS,
Charset Encoders,T.61-8bit,
Charset Encoders,TIS-620,
Charset Encoders,us-ascii,
Charset Encoders,UTF-16,
Charset Encoders,UTF-16BE,
Charset Encoders,UTF-16LE,
Charset Encoders,UTF-32,
Charset Encoders,UTF-32BE,
Charset Encoders,UTF-32LE,
Charset Encoders,UTF-7,
Charset Encoders,UTF-8,
Charset Encoders,VISCII,
Charset Encoders,windows-1250,
Charset Encoders,windows-1251,
Charset Encoders,windows-1252,
Charset Encoders,windows-1253,
Charset Encoders,windows-1254,
Charset Encoders,windows-1255,
Charset Encoders,windows-1256,
Charset Encoders,windows-1257,
Charset Encoders,windows-1258,
Charset Encoders,windows-874,
Charset Encoders,windows-936,
Charset Encoders,x-euc-tw,
Charset Encoders,x-gbk,
Charset Encoders,x-imap4-modified-utf7,
Charset Encoders,x-johab,
Charset Encoders,x-koreanjamo-0,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-arabic,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-ce,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-croatian,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-cyrillic,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-devanagari,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-farsi,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-greek,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-gujarati,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-gurmukhi,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-hebrew,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-icelandic,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-roman,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-romanian,
Charset Encoders,x-mac-turkish,
Charset Encoders,x-mathematica1,
Charset Encoders,x-mathematica2,
Charset Encoders,x-mathematica3,
Charset Encoders,x-mathematica4,
Charset Encoders,x-mathematica5,
Charset Encoders,x-mtextra,
Charset Encoders,x-tamilttf-0,
Charset Encoders,x-tscii,
Charset Encoders,x-ttf-cmex,
Charset Encoders,x-ttf-cmmi,
Charset Encoders,x-ttf-cmr,
Charset Encoders,x-ttf-cmsy,
Charset Encoders,x-user-defined,
Charset Encoders,x-viet-tcvn5712,
Charset Encoders,x-viet-vps,
Charset Encoders,x-windows-949,
Charset Encoders,x-zapf-dingbats,
command-line-handler,b-jsconsole,@mozilla.org/toolkit/console-clh;1
command-line-handler,m-browser,@mozilla.org/browser/clh;1
command-line-handler,m-privatebrowsing,@mozilla.org/privatebrowsing;1
command-line-handler,m-setdefaultbrowser,@mozilla.org/browser/default-browser-clh;1
command-line-handler,x-default,@mozilla.org/browser/final-clh;1
command-line-handler,y-default,@mozilla.org/toolkit/default-clh;1
command-line-validator,b-browser,@mozilla.org/browser/clh;1
content-policy,@mozilla.org/data-document-content-policy;1,@mozilla.org/data-document-content-policy;1
content-policy,@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/content-policy;1,@mozilla.org/embedding/browser/content-policy;1
content-policy,@mozilla.org/no-data-protocol-content-policy;1,@mozilla.org/no-data-protocol-content-policy;1
content-policy,@mozilla.org/permissions/contentblocker;1,@mozilla.org/permissions/contentblocker;1
content-sniffing-services,@mozilla.org/image/loader;1,@mozilla.org/image/loader;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/pkix-crl,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-pkcs7-crl,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-x509-ca-cert,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-x509-crl,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-x509-email-cert,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-x509-server-cert,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
external-uricontentlisteners,application/x-x509-user-cert,@mozilla.org/uriloader/psm-external-content-listener;1
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugine\npdeployJava1.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\pluginse\npijjiautoinstallpluginff.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\pluginse\npijjiFFPlugin1.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Boostere\npPandoWebPlugin.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\NPWLPG.dll
ff - plugin: c:\ProgramData\NexonUS\NGMe\npNxGameUS.dll
ff - plugin: c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.2.183.39e\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/ecmascript,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/http-index-format,@mozilla.org/xpfe/http-index-format-factory-constructor
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/javascript,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/rdf+xml,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/x-javascript,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/x-view-source,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/xhtml+xml,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,application/xml,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/bmp,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/gif,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/jpeg,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/jpg,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/pjpeg,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/png,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/vnd.microsoft.icon,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/x-icon,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/x-ms-bmp,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,image/x-png,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,mozilla.application/cached-xul,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/css,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/ecmascript,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/html,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/javascript,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/plain,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/rdf,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Gecko-Content-Viewers,text/xml,@mozilla.org/content/document-loader-factory;1
Generated File. Do not edit.
geolocation-provider,Returns a geolocation from a GPSD source,@mozilla.org/geolocation/gpsd/provider;1
history-observers,Used to synchronize the temporary and permanent tables of Places,@mozilla.org/places/sync;1
JavaScript global constructor prototype alias,Audio,HTMLAudioElement
JavaScript global constructor prototype alias,Image,HTMLImageElement
JavaScript global constructor prototype alias,Option,HTMLOptionElement
JavaScript global constructor,Audio,@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=audio
JavaScript global constructor,BrowserFeedWriter,@mozilla.org/browser/feeds/result-writer;1
JavaScript global constructor,Image,@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=img
JavaScript global constructor,Option,@mozilla.org/content/element/html;1?name=option
JavaScript global privileged property,Application,@mozilla.org/fuel/application;1
JavaScript global property,external,@mozilla.org/sidebar;1
JavaScript global property,InstallTrigger,@mozilla.org/xpinstall/installtrigger;1
JavaScript global property,sidebar,@mozilla.org/sidebar;1
JavaScript global static nameset,PrivilegeManager,@mozilla.org/security/script/nameset;1
module-loader,text/javascript,@mozilla.org/moz/jsloader;1
net-content-sniffers,Binary Detector,@mozilla.org/network/binary-detector;1
net-content-sniffers,Feed Sniffer,@mozilla.org/browser/feeds/sniffer;1
parser-service-category,Meta Charset Service,@mozilla.org/intl/metacharset;1
pref-config-startup,ReadConfig Module,@mozilla.org/readconfig;1
profile-after-change,Extension Manager,@mozilla.org/extensions/manager;1
profile-after-change,Timer Manager,@mozilla.org/updates/timer-manager;1
profile-after-change,Update Service Stub,@mozilla.org/updates/update-service-stub;1
rel:browserdirprovider.dll,1300962527913
rel:brwsrcmp.dll,1300962527970
rel:FeedConverter.js,1299046436359
rel:FeedProcessor.js,1287732499717
rel:FeedWriter.js,1299046436403
rel:fuelApplication.js,1287732500106
rel:GPSDGeolocationProvider.js,1287732499790
rel:jsconsole-clhandler.js,1299046436524
rel:NetworkGeolocationProvider.js,1287732499813
rel:nsAddonRepository.js,1299046436544
rel:nsBadCertHandler.js,1287732500161
rel:nsBlocklistService.js,1299046436582
rel:nsBrowserContentHandler.js,1299046436619
rel:nsBrowserGlue.js,1299046436650
rel:nsContentDispatchChooser.js,1287732500328
rel:nsContentPrefService.js,1287732500557
rel:nsDefaultCLH.js,1299046436661
rel:nsDownloadManagerUI.js,1287732500603
rel:nsExtensionManager.js,1299046436855
rel:nsFormAutoComplete.js,1287732500918
rel:nsHandlerService.js,1287732500983
rel:nsHelperAppDlg.js,1299046436892
rel:nsINIProcessor.js,1287732501034
rel:nsLivemarkService.js,1299046436926
rel:nsLoginInfo.js,1287732501080
rel:nsLoginManager.js,1287732501122
rel:nsLoginManagerPrompter.js,1287732501167
rel:nsMicrosummaryService.js,1299046436982
rel:nsPlacesAutoComplete.js,1287732501261
rel:nsPlacesDBFlush.js,1287732501287
rel:nsPlacesTransactionsService.js,1287732501335
rel:nsPrivateBrowsingService.js,1299046437010
rel:nsProxyAutoConfig.js,1287732501405
rel:nsSafebrowsingApplication.js,1299046437035
rel:nsSearchService.js,1299046437119
rel:nsSearchSuggestions.js,1287732501568
rel:nsSessionStartup.js,1299046437137
rel:nsSessionStore.js,1299046437239
rel:nsSetDefaultBrowser.js,1287732501737
rel:nsSidebar.js,1299046437255
rel:nsTaggingService.js,1287732501798
rel:nsTryToClose.js,1287732501803
rel:nsUpdateService.js,1299046437337
rel:nsUpdateServiceStub.js,1299046437380
rel:nsUpdateTimerManager.js,1299046437411
rel:nsUrlClassifierLib.js,1299046437469
rel:nsUrlClassifierListManager.js,1299046437670
rel:nsURLFormatter.js,1299046437274
rel:nsWebHandlerApp.js,1287732502051
relluginGlue.js,1287732502058
rel:storage-Legacy.js,1287732502122
rel:storage-mozStorage.js,1287732502174
rel:txEXSLTRegExFunctions.js,1287732502204
rel:WebContentConverter.js,1299046436436
uconv-charset-data,resource://gre/res/charsetData.properties,
uconv-charset-titles,chrome://global/locale/charsetTitles.properties,
update-timer,Blocklist Service,@mozilla.org/extensions/blocklist;1,getService,blocklist-background-update-timer,extensions.blocklist.interval,86400
update-timer,Extension Manager,@mozilla.org/extensions/manager;1,getService,addon-background-update-timer,extensions.update.interval,86400
update-timer,Microsummary Service,@mozilla.org/microsummary/service;1,getService,microsummary-generator-update-timer,browser.microsummary.generatorUpdateInterval,604800
update-timer,Update Service,@mozilla.org/updates/update-service;1,getService,background-update-timer,app.update.interval,86400
Version,0,5
xpcom-directory-providers,browser-directory-provider,@mozilla.org/browser/directory-provider;1
xpcom-directory-providers,spellcheck-directory-provider,@mozilla.org/spellcheck/dir-provider;1
XSLT extension functions,http://exslt.org/regular-expressions,@mozilla.org/exslt/regexp;1
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R1 MpFilter;Microsoft Malware Protection Driver;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\MpFilter.sys [2009-6-18 165264]
R1 MpKsl0a3d4446;MpKsl0a3d4446;c:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{D693F179-617B-4B5B-A6E7-511406F6C50F}e\MpKsl0a3d4446.sys [2011-3-30 28752]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\vwififlt.sys [2009-7-14 48128]
R2 AESTFilters;Andrea ST Filters Service;c:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_x86_neutral_7f2308f435f2c4c1e\AEstSrv.exe [2009-12-31 81920]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\Windows\System32e\atiesrxx.exe [2009-12-31 176128]
R2 FAService;FAService;c:\Program Files\Sensible Vision\Fast Accesse\FAService.exe [2010-4-4 2409800]
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisore\McSACore.exe [2011-3-18 88176]
R3 bdfm;bdfm;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\bdfm.sys [2009-4-15 146312]
R3 btusbflt;Bluetooth USB Filter;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\btusbflt.sys [2010-4-14 45736]
R3 btwl2cap;Bluetooth L2CAP Service;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\btwl2cap.sys [2009-6-19 29736]
R3 CtClsFlt;Creative Camera Class Upper Filter Driver;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\CtClsFlt.sys [2009-6-19 143968]
R3 FACAP;facap, FastAccess Video Capture;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\facap.sys [2008-9-24 232832]
R3 itecir;ITECIR Infrared Receiver;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\itecir.sys [2010-7-13 65640]
R3 k57nd60x;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\k57nd60x.sys [2009-7-14 229888]
R3 NETwNs32;___ Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7 - 32 Bit;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\NETwNs32.sys [2010-8-29 6814720]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\NisDrvWFP.sys [2010-10-24 54144]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalwaree\NisSrv.exe [2010-11-11 206360]
R3 OA001Ufd;Creative Camera OA001 Upper Filter Driver;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\OA001Ufd.sys [2009-3-6 133632]
R3 OA001Vid;Creative Camera OA001 Function Driver;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\OA001Vid.sys [2009-3-8 280096]
R3 PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0;PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0 - PCDR Kernel Mode Service Helper Driver;c:\Program Files\Dell Support Centere\pcdsrvc.pkms [2010-11-18 21744]
R3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\vwifimp.sys [2009-7-14 14336]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319e\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S3 b57nd60x;Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\b57nd60x.sys [2009-7-14 229888]
S3 GarenaPEngine;GarenaPEngine;c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Tempe\LVNBF95.tmp [2010-4-16 25616]
S3 ivusb;Initio Driver for USB Default Controller;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\ivusb.sys [2010-3-10 25112]
S3 MpNWMon;Microsoft Malware Protection Network Driver;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\MpNWMon.sys [2009-6-18 43392]
S3 NETw5s32;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7 - 32 Bit;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\NETw5s32.sys [2009-9-15 6114816]
S3 netw5v32;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows Vista 32 Bit;c:\Windows\System32\driverse\netw5v32.sys [2009-6-11 4231168]
S3 npggsvc;nProtect GameGuard Service;c:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des -service --> C:\Windows\system32e\GameMon.des -service [?]
S3 pbfilter;pbfilter;c:\Program Files\Peerblocke\pbfilter.sys [2009-10-31 16472]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\Windows\System32\Wate\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-4-8 1343400]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
Access.ACCDAExtension.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.ACCDCFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.ACCDEFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.ACCDRFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /RUNTIME "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.ACCDTFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.ADEFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.Application.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.BlankDatabaseTemplate.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /NEWDB "%1"
Access.BlankProjectTemplate.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /NEWDB "%1"
Access.Extension.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.MDBFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.MDEFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.Project.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Access.Shortcut.DataAccessPage.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenDataAccessPage "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Diagram.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenDiagram "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Form.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenForm "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Function.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenFunction "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Macro.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [ShellOpenMacro "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Module.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenModule "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Query.1=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenQuery "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Report.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenReport "%1", 2]
Access.Shortcut.StoredProcedure.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenStoredProcedure "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.Table.1=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenTable "%1"]
Access.Shortcut.View.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP /SHELLSYSTEM [OpenView "%1"]
Access.WizardDataFile.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.WizardUserDataFile.12="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1"
Access.Workgroup.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE" /NOSTARTUP "%1"
accesshtmlfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE"
accessthmltemplate="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSACCESS.EXE"
acrobat="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" /u "%1"
AcroExch.acrobatsecuritysettings.1="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.Document="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.Document.7="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.FDFDoc="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.pdfxml.1="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.XDPDoc="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
AcroExch.XFDFDoc="c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Readere\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"
Application.Manifest=rundll32.exe dfshim.dll,ShOpenVerbApplication %1
Application.Reference=rundll32.exe dfshim.dll,ShOpenVerbShortcut %1|%2
Audacity.Project="c:\Program Files\Audacitye\audacity.exe" "%1"
AVIFile="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:8 /Open "%L"
!d
Blizzard.SC2Map="c:\Program Files\StarCraft II\Supporte\SC2Editor.exe" "%1"
Blizzard.SC2Replay="c:\Program Files\StarCraft IIe\StarCraft II.exe" "%1"
Blizzard.SC2Save="c:\Program Files\StarCraft IIe\StarCraft II.exe" "%1"
c2dRCCopy36.File="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\Roxio Central36\Maine\Roxio_Central36.exe" "%1"
CABFolder=%SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /idlist,%I,%L
CATFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenCAT %1
CCCP.MPC.AVI.1="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
CCCP.MPC.Matroska.1="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
CCCP.MPC.MP4.1="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
CCCP.MPC.OGM.1="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
CCCP.WMP.AssocFile.MKV.1="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
CCCP.WMP.AssocFile.MP4.1="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
CCCP.WMP.AssocFile.OGM.1="c:\Program Files\Windows Media Playere\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
CERFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenCER %1
CertificateStoreFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenSTR %1
certificate_wab_auto_file="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\wab.exe" /certificate "%1"
!d
!d
!d
CompressedFolder=%SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /idlist,%I,%L
contact_wab_auto_file="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\wab.exe" /contact "%1"
CRLFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenCRL %1
ct4im_file="c:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Centrale\AvatarImport.exe" "%1"
CT4_CTM=c:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Live! Cam Avatar Creator\CT Programe\CTIEMain.exe "%1"
CT4_CTS=c:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Live! Cam Avatar Creator\CT Programe\CTIEMain.exe "%1"
cueRCCopy36.File="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\Roxio Central36\Maine\Roxio_Central36.exe" "%1"
daap=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
DBC.MPEG.1="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
Diagnostic.Cabinet=%SystemRoot%\system32\msdt.exe /cab "%1"
Diagnostic.Config=%SystemRoot%\system32\msdt.exe /path "%1"
Diagnostic.Document=%SystemRoot%\system32\msdt.exe /path "%1"
Diagnostic.Perfmon.Config=%SystemRoot%\system32\perfmon /sys /load "%1"
Diagnostic.Perfmon.Document=%SystemRoot%\system32\perfmon /sys /open "%1"
Diagnostic.Resmon.Config=%SystemRoot%\system32\perfmon /res /load "%1"
docxfile="%ProgramFiles%\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE" "%1"
dqyfile=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE
DVD Architect Pro 5.0="c:\Program Files\Sony\DVD Architect Pro 4.5e\dvdarch50.exe" "%1"
dvdarchst50="c:\Program Files\Sony\DVD Architect Studio 5.0e\dvdarchst50.exe" "%1"
EGV="c:\PROGRAM FILES\Canon\IJ Manual\Easy Guide Viewere\cmview.exe" "%1"
emffile="%systemroot%\system32\mspaint.exe" "%1"
evtfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\eventvwr.exe /l:"%1"
evtxfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\eventvwr.exe /l:"%1"
Excel.Addin=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
Excel.AddInMacroEnabled=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
Excel.Backup="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Chart=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE /e
Excel.CSV="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Macrosheet="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.OpenDocumentSpreadsheet.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Sheet.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
Excel.Sheet.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.SheetBinaryMacroEnabled.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
Excel.SheetMacroEnabled.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
Excel.SLK="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.Template=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
Excel.Template.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.TemplateMacroEnabled=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
Excel.Workspace="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excel.XLL="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE" /e
Excelhtmlfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE"
Excelhtmltemplate="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE"
!d
Explorer.AssocProtocol.search-ms=%SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /separate,/idlist,%I,%L
ExpressLabeler.File="c:\Program Files\Roxioe\stax.exe" "%1"
FaxCover.Document=%systemroot%\system32\fxscover.exe "%1"
feed="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
feeds="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
file.el1=c:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PhotoPrint EXe\CNEZMAIN.EXE "%1"
file.el2=c:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PhotoPrint EXe\CNEZMAIN.EXE "%1"
file.el3=c:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PhotoPrint EXe\CNEZMAIN.EXE "%1"
file.el4=c:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PhotoPrint EXe\CNEZMAIN.EXE "%1"
file.el5=c:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PhotoPrint EXe\CNEZMAIN.EXE "%1"
file.el6=c:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PhotoPrint EXe\CNEZMAIN.EXE "%1"
FirefoxHTML="c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefoxe\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
FirefoxURL="c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefoxe\firefox.exe" -requestPending -osint -url "%1"
FL Installer="c:\Program Files\Image-Line\FL Studio 9\System\Tools\FLInstallere\FLInstaller.exe" "%1"
FLKeyFile="c:\Program Files\Image-Line\FL Studio 9e\FL.exe" "%1"
FLPFile="c:\Program Files\Image-Line\FL Studio 9e\FL.exe" "%1"
Folder=%SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe
FreeMind Map="c:\Program Files\FreeMinde\Freemind.exe" "%1"
FSCFile="c:\Program Files\Image-Line\FL Studio 9e\FL.exe" "%1"
FSTFile="c:\Program Files\Image-Line\FL Studio 9e\FL.exe" "%1"
ftp="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\IEXPLORE.EXE" %1
giffile="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
GIMP-2.0-gbr="c:\Program Files\GIMP-2.0\bine\gimp-2.6.exe" "%1"
GIMP-2.0-gih="c:\Program Files\GIMP-2.0\bine\gimp-2.6.exe" "%1"
GIMP-2.0-pat="c:\Program Files\GIMP-2.0\bine\gimp-2.6.exe" "%1"
GIMP-2.0-xcf="c:\Program Files\GIMP-2.0\bine\gimp-2.6.exe" "%1"
giRCCopy36.File="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\Roxio Central36\Maine\Roxio_Central36.exe" "%1"
groove=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /url: "%1"
GrooveFile=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /grv: "%1"
GrooveLinkFile=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /grv: "%1"
GrooveSpaceArchive=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /grv: "%1"
GrooveToolArchive=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /grv: "%1"
GrooveVCard=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\GROOVE.EXE /grv: "%1"
group_wab_auto_file="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\wab.exe" /Group "%1"
hlpfile=%SystemRoot%\winhlp32.exe %1
htafile=c:\Windows\System32e\mshta.exe "%1" %*
htmlfile="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\IEXPLORE.EXE" -nohome
http="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\IEXPLORE.EXE" -nohome
https="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\IEXPLORE.EXE" -nohome
icofile=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Gallery\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
IE.AssocFile.HTM="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
IE.AssocFile.MHT="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
IE.AssocFile.URL="c:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32e\ieframe.dll",OpenURL %l
IE.FTP="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" %1
IE.HTTP="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
IE.HTTPS="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
ImgBurn.AssocFile.ape="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.bin="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.ccd="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.cdi="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.cdr="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.cue="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.di="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.dvd="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.flac="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.gcm="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.gi="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.ibb="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE BUILD /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.ibq="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.img="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.iso="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.lst="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.mds="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.nrg="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.pdi="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.udi="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
ImgBurn.AssocFile.wv="c:\Program Files\ImgBurne\ImgBurn.exe" /MODE WRITE /SOURCE "%1"
!d
InfoPath.Document.2="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\INFOPATH.EXE" "%1"
InfoPath.Solution.2="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\INFOPATH.EXE" "%1"
InfoPath.SolutionManifest.2="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\INFOPATH.EXE" "%1"
!d
InternetShortcut="c:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\system32e\ieframe.dll",OpenURL %l
iqyfile=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\EXCEL.EXE /e
isoRCCopy36.File="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\Roxio Central36\Maine\Roxio_Central36.exe" "%1"
itls=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
itms=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
itmss=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
itpc=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
iTunes=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
iTunes.aa="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.aax="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.aif="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.aifc="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.aiff="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.AssocProtocol.daap=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
iTunes.AssocProtocol.itls=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
iTunes.AssocProtocol.itms=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
iTunes.AssocProtocol.itmss=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
iTunes.AssocProtocol.itpc=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
iTunes.AssocProtocol.pcast=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
iTunes.cda="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.cdda="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.ipa="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.ipg="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.ipsw="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itdb="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.ite="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itl="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itlp="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itls="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itms="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.itpc="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m3u="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m3u8="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m4a="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m4b="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m4p="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m4r="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.m4v="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.mov="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.mp2="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.mp3="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.mpeg="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.mpg="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.pcast="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.pls="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.rmp="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.wav="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
iTunes.wave="c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe" /open "%L"
jarfile="c:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bine\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*
JNLPFile="c:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bine\javaws.exe" "%1"
jntfile="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Journal\Journal.exe" "%1"
jpegfile=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Gallery\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
JSFile=c:\Windows\System32e\WScript.exe "%1" %*
jtpfile="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Journal\Journal.exe" "%1"
LDAP="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\wab.exe" "/ldap:%1"
MacromediaFlashPaper.MacromediaFlashPaper="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome "%1"
mailto="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" -c IPM.Note /m "%1"
mbam.script="c:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malwaree\mbam.exe" %1
MediaPackageFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSTORE.EXE" "%1"
mhtmlfile="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\IEXPLORE.EXE" -nohome
Microsoft.InformationCard=c:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\System32e\infocardcpl.cpl,ImportInformationCard_RunDll %1
Microsoft.PowerShellConsole.1="c:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0e\powershell.exe" -p "%1"
Microsoft.PowerShellData.1="c:\Windows\System32e\notepad.exe" "%1"
Microsoft.PowerShellModule.1="c:\Windows\System32e\notepad.exe" "%1"
Microsoft.PowerShellScript.1="c:\Windows\System32e\notepad.exe" "%1"
Microsoft.System.Update.1="%systemroot%\system32\wusa.exe" "%1" %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
Microsoft.WindowsCardSpaceBackup=c:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\System32e\infocardcpl.cpl,ImportInformationCard_RunDll %1
Microsoft.Works.wpjfile=c:\PROGRA~1\MIDCA9~1e\MSWorks.exe "%1"
MicrosoftChessTitansSaveFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Chesse\chess.exe" "%L"
MicrosoftComfyCakesSaveFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Purble Placee\PurblePlace.exe" "%L"
MicrosoftFreeCellSaveFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\FreeCelle\FreeCell.exe" "%L"
MicrosoftHeartsSaveFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Heartse\Hearts.exe" "%L"
MicrosoftMahjongTitansSaveFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Mahjonge\Mahjong.exe" "%L"
MicrosoftMinesweeperSaveFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Minesweepere\minesweeper.exe" "%L"
MicrosoftPurblePairsSaveFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Purble Placee\PurblePlace.exe" "%L"
MicrosoftPurbleShopSaveFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Purble Placee\PurblePlace.exe" "%L"
MicrosoftSolitaireSaveFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Solitairee\solitaire.exe" "%L"
MicrosoftSpiderSolitaireSaveFile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\SpiderSolitairee\SpiderSolitaire.exe" "%L"
MIDFile="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
migfile="c:\Windows\System32\migwize\migwiz.exe" /Restore "%1"
MMS="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" "%L"
MP3GainAnalysisResults="c:\Program Files\MP3Gaine\MP3GainGUI.exe" "%1"
mplayerc.3g2="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.3gp="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.3gp2="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.3gpp="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.aac="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ac3="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.aif="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.aifc="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.aiff="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.alac="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.amr="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.amv="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ape="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.apl="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.asf="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.asx="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.au="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.avi="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.bdmv="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.bik="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.cda="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.d2v="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.divx="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.drc="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.dsa="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.dsm="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.dss="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.dsv="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.dts="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.evo="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.flac="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.flc="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.fli="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.flic="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.flv="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.hdmov="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.iflv="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ifo="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ivf="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m1a="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m1v="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m2a="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m2p="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m2t="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m2ts="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m2v="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m3u="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m4a="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m4b="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.m4v="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mid="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.midi="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mka="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mkv="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mov="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mp2="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mp2v="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mp3="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mp4="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mp4v="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mpa="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mpc="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mpcpl="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mpe="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mpeg="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mpg="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mpv2="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mpv4="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.mts="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ofr="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ofs="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.oga="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ogg="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ogm="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ogv="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.pls="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.pva="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ra="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ram="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ratdvd="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.rm="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.rmi="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.rmm="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.rmvb="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.roq="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.rp="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.rpm="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.rt="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.smi="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.smil="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.smk="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.snd="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.swf="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.tp="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.tpr="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.ts="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.tta="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.vob="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.vp6="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.wav="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.wax="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.wm="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.wma="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.wmp="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.wmv="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.wmx="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.wv="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
mplayerc.wvx="c:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPCe\mpc-hc.exe" "%L"
MS-ITSS FILE="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome ms-itss:%1::/
mscfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\mmc.exe "%1" %*
MSDASC=Rundll32.exe "%CommonProgramFiles%\System\OLE DB\oledb32.dll",OpenDSLFile %1
Msi.Package="%SystemRoot%\System32\msiexec.exe" /i "%1" %*
Msi.Patch="%SystemRoot%\System32\msiexec.exe" /p "%1" %*
MSInfoFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\msinfo32.exe "%1"
MSSLLFile="iexplore.exe" "%1"
MSSppLicenseFile="iexplore.exe" "%1"
MSSppPackageFile=rundll32.exe sppcc.dll, OpenPackage %1
msstylesfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL %SystemRoot%\system32\desk.cpl desk,@Appearance /Action:OpenMSTheme /file:"%1"
MSWorks4Database=c:\PROGRA~1\MIDCA9~1e\wksdb.exe "%1"
MSWorks4Sheet=c:\PROGRA~1\MIDCA9~1e\wksss.exe "%1"
odtfile="%ProgramFiles%\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE" "%1"
OfficeListShortcut="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSPUB.EXE" %1
OfficeTheme.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
Ogg Vorbis="c:\Program Files\Sony\DVD Architect Pro 4.5e\dvdarch50.exe" "%1"
Oice.Excel.Addin=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Oice.exe "%1"
Oice.Excel.Sheet=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Oice.exe "%1"
Oice.Excel.Template=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Oice.exe "%1"
Oice.PowerPoint.Show=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Oice.exe "%1"
Oice.PowerPoint.SlideShow=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Oice.exe "%1"
Oice.PowerPoint.Template=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Oice.exe "%1"
Oice.Word.Document=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Oice.exe "%1"
oms=rundll32.exe c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OMSMAIN.DLL, OmsProtocolHandler %1
OneNote=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\ONENOTE.EXE /hyperlink "%1"
OneNote.Package="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\ONENOTE.EXE" "%1"
OneNote.Section.1="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\ONENOTE.EXE" "%1"
OneNote.TableOfContents="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\ONENOTE.EXE" /navigate "%1"
OneNote.TableOfContents.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\ONENOTE.EXE" /navigate "%1"
opensearchdescription=%SystemRoot%\explorer.exe
Outlook.File.hol="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /hol "%1"
Outlook.File.ibc="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /v "%1"
Outlook.File.ics="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /ical "%1"
Outlook.File.msg="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /f "%1"
Outlook.File.vcf="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /v "%1"
Outlook.File.vcs="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /vcal "%1"
Outlook.Template="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /t "%1"
Outlook.URL.feed="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
Outlook.URL.mailto="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" -c IPM.Note /m "%1"
Outlook.URL.stssync="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
Outlook.URL.webcal="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
outlookfeed="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
outlookfeeds="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
P7RFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenP7R %1
P7SFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\\rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenPKCS7 %1
Paint.Picture=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Viewer\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
pbkfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rasphone.exe -f "%1"
pcast=c:\Program Files\iTunese\iTunes.exe /url "%1"
Perfect Clarity Audio="c:\Program Files\Sony\DVD Architect Pro 4.5e\dvdarch50.exe" "%1"
PerfFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\mmc.exe %systemroot%\system32\perfmon.msc /F "%1"
PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Bitmap=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Viewer\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.JFIF=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Viewer\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Jpeg=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Viewer\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Png=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Viewer\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Tiff=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Viewer\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Wdp=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Viewer\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
!d
pjpegfile=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Gallery\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
pngfile=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Gallery\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
PowerPoint.Addin.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.Addin.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.OpenDocumentPresentation.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.Show.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
PowerPoint.Show.4=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.Show.7=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.Show.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.ShowMacroEnabled.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
PowerPoint.Slide.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.Slide.4=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.Slide.7=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.Slide.8=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.SlideMacroEnabled.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE "%1"
PowerPoint.SlideShow.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
PowerPoint.SlideShow.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" /s "%1"
PowerPoint.SlideShowMacroEnabled.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
PowerPoint.Template.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
PowerPoint.Template.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
PowerPoint.TemplateMacroEnabled.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
PowerPoint.Wizard.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE" "%1"
powerpointhtmlfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE"
powerpointhtmltemplate="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE"
powerpointxmlfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\POWERPNT.EXE"
prffile="%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe" "%SystemRoot%\System32\msrating.dll",ClickedOnPRF %1
Publisher.Document.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\MSPUB.EXE" %1
QuickTime.3g2=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.3gp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.3gp2=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.3gpp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.aac=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.ac3=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.adts=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.aif=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.aifc=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.aiff=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.amc=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.AMR=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.au=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.avi=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.bmp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.bwf=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.caf=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.cdda=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.cel=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.dib=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.dif=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.dv=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.flc=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.fli=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.gif=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.gsm=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.jp2=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.jpe=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.jpeg=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.jpg=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.kar=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m15=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m1a=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m1s=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m1v=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m3u=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m3url=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m4a=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m4b=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m4p=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m4v=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.m75=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mac=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mid=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.midi=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mov=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mp2=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mp3=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mp4=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mpa=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mpeg=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mpg=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mpm=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mpv=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.mqv=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.pct=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.pic=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.pict=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.png=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.pnt=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.pntg=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.psd=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qcp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qht=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qhtm=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qt=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qti=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qtif=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.qtl=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.rgb=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.rts=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.rtsp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.sd2=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.sdp=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.sdv=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.sgi=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.smf=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.smi=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.smil=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.sml=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.snd=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.swa=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.targa=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.tga=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.tif=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.tiff=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\PictureViewer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.ulw=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.vfw=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
QuickTime.wav=c:\Program Files\QuickTimee\QuickTimePlayer.exe "%1"
ratfile="%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe" "%SystemRoot%\System32\msrating.dll",ClickedOnRAT %1
RealPlayer.AAC.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.AVI.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.DIVX.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.FLV.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.M4A.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.M4P.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MP2.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MP3.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MP3PL.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MP4.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.MPEG.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.PLSPL.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.qt.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.RMVB.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.wmf.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
RealPlayer.wmv.6="c:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayere\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
!d
!d
RemoteAssistance.1="%systemRoot%\system32\msra.exe" -openfile "%1"
rlefile="%systemroot%\system32\mspaint.exe" "%1"
rlogin="c:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32e\url.dll",TelnetProtocolHandler %l
RoxioCentral.File="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\Roxio Central36\Maine\Roxio_Central36.exe" "%1"
rtffile="%ProgramFiles%\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE" "%1"
SavedDsQuery=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\dsquery.dll,OpenSavedDsQuery %1
!d
scriptletfile="c:\Windows\system32e\NOTEPAD.EXE" "%1"
search=%SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /separate,/idlist,%I,%L
search-ms=%SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /separate,/idlist,%I,%L
SFA="c:\Program Files\Sony\DVD Architect Pro 4.5e\dvdarch50.exe" "%1"
SFW="c:\Program Files\Sony\DVD Architect Pro 4.5e\dvdarch50.exe" "%1"
SHCmdFile=%SystemRoot%\explorer.exe
skype="c:\Program Files\Skype\Phonee\Skype.exe" "/uri:%1"
skype-plugin="c:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Managere\skypePM.exe" "/uri:%1"
skype.callto="c:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phonee\Skype.exe" "/callto:%l"
Skype.Content="c:\Program Files\Skype\Phonee\Skype.exe" /file:"%1"
SoundRec="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
sourceaddonfile=c:\program files\steam\steamapps\common\alien swarm\bine\addoninstaller.exe %1
SPCFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenPKCS7 %1
steam="c:\Program Files\Steame\steam.exe" "%1"
STLFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe cryptext.dll,CryptExtOpenCTL %1
stssync="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
SubFile=notepad.exe "%1"
SUPER.Encode.Profile=c:\Program Files\eRightSoft\SUPERe\SUPER.exe "%1"
telnet="c:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32e\url.dll",TelnetProtocolHandler %l
textfile="%ProgramFiles%\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE" "%1"
themefile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL %SystemRoot%\system32\desk.cpl desk,@Themes /Action:OpenTheme /file:"%1"
themepackfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL %SystemRoot%\system32\desk.cpl desk,@Themes /Action:OpenTheme /file:"%1"
TIFImage.Document=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Gallery\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
tn3270="c:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32e\url.dll",TelnetProtocolHandler %l
!d
UGA.Document=c:\PROGRA~1\ULEADS~1\ULEADG~1e\ga_main.exe "%1"
vcard_wab_auto_file="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\wab.exe" /vcard "%1"
vegas90="c:\Program Files\Sony\Vegas Pro 9.0e\vegas90.exe" "%1"
vfz3_file="c:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Centrale\AVFXImport.exe" "%1"
VisioViewer.Viewer="c:\Program Files\Internet Explorere\iexplore.exe" -nohome
VobSubFile=notepad.exe "%1"
VSTA.config.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.cs.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.csproj.8.0="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSEnve\VSLauncher.exe" "%1"
VSTA.datasource.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.disco.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.dtd.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.sdl.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.snippet.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.vb.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.vbproj.8.0="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSEnve\VSLauncher.exe" "%1"
VSTA.vstemplate.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.wsdl.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.xdr.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.xml.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.xsl.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
VSTA.xslt.8.0="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDEe\vsta.exe" /dde
wab_auto_file="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\wab.exe" /Import "%1"
Wave 64="c:\Program Files\Sony\DVD Architect Pro 4.5e\dvdarch50.exe" "%1"
wbcatfile=%SystemRoot%\system32\sdclt.exe /restorepage
WCN.AutoPlayHandler=%systemroot%\system32\rundll32.exe %systemroot%\system32\wzcdlg.dll,ImportFlashProfile %L
wcxfile=rundll32.exe xwizards.dll,RunWizard /u {7940acf8-60ba-4213-a7c3-f3b400ee266d} /z%1
wdpfile=%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Photo Gallery\PhotoViewer.dll", ImageView_Fullscreen %1
webcal="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
webcals="c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\OUTLOOK.EXE" /share "%1"
webpnpFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\wpnpinst.exe %1
Windows.CompositeFont="%WinDir%\System32\notepad.exe" "%1"
Windows.DVD.Maker="%ProgramFiles%\DVD Maker\DVDMaker.exe" "%1"
Windows.gadget=%ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe
Windows.XamlDocument="c:\Windows\System32e\PresentationHost.exe" "%1" %*
Windows.Xbap="c:\Windows\System32e\PresentationHost.exe" "%1" %*
Windows.XPSReachViewer=%SystemRoot%\System32\xpsrchvw.exe "%1" %*
WindowsLive.MovieMaker.asset="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\MovieMaker.exe" "%1"
WindowsLive.MovieMaker.MSWMM="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\MovieMaker.exe" "%1"
WindowsLive.MovieMaker.WLMP="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\MovieMaker.exe" "%1"
WindowsLive.PhotoGallery.bmp.15.4="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\WLXPhotoGallery.exe" /LaunchPhotoViewer /v "%1"
WindowsLive.PhotoGallery.gif.15.4="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\WLXPhotoGallery.exe" /LaunchPhotoViewer /v "%1"
WindowsLive.PhotoGallery.ico.15.4="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\WLXPhotoGallery.exe" /LaunchPhotoViewer /v "%1"
WindowsLive.PhotoGallery.jpg.15.4="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\WLXPhotoGallery.exe" /LaunchPhotoViewer /v "%1"
WindowsLive.PhotoGallery.png.15.4="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\WLXPhotoGallery.exe" /LaunchPhotoViewer /v "%1"
WindowsLive.PhotoGallery.raw.15.4="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\WLXPhotoGallery.exe" /LaunchPhotoViewer /v "%1"
WindowsLive.PhotoGallery.tif.15.4="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\WLXPhotoGallery.exe" /LaunchPhotoViewer /v "%1"
WindowsLive.PhotoGallery.video.15.4="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\WLXPhotoGallery.exe" /LaunchPhotoViewer /v "%1"
WindowsLive.PhotoGallery.wdp.15.4="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\WLXPhotoGallery.exe" /LaunchPhotoViewer /v "%1"
WindowsLiveMail.Email.1="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Maile\wlmail.exe" /eml:%1
WindowsLiveMail.News.1="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Maile\wlmail.exe" /nws:%1
WindowsLiveMail.VCard.1="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Maile\wlmail.exe" /VCard %1
WindowsLiveWriter.BlogThis.1="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writere\WindowsLiveWriter.exe" "%1"
WindowsLiveWriter.Post.1="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writere\WindowsLiveWriter.exe" "%1"
windowsmediacenterapp=c:\Windows\ehomee\MediaCenterWebLauncher.exe -app "%1"
windowsmediacenterssl=c:\Windows\ehomee\MediaCenterWebLauncher.exe -ssl "%1"
windowsmediacenterweb=c:\Windows\ehomee\MediaCenterWebLauncher.exe -web "%1"
WinRAR="c:\Program Files\WinRARe\WinRAR.exe" "%1"
WinRAR.REV="c:\Program Files\WinRARe\WinRAR.exe" "%1"
WinRAR.ZIP="c:\Program Files\WinRARe\WinRAR.exe" "%1"
WksWPExe=c:\PROGRA~1\MIDCA9~1e\WksWP.exe /SHELL "%1"
WLANImportFile=c:\Program Files\Intel\bine\iWrap.exe /CMD:7 %1
WLMail.Url.Mailto=c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Maile\wlmail.exe /mailurl:"%1"
WLMail.Url.news=c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Maile\wlmail.exe /newsurl:"%1"
WLMail.Url.nntp=c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Maile\wlmail.exe /newsurl:"%1"
WLMail.Url.snews=c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Maile\wlmail.exe /newsurl:"%1"
WLPG="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallerye\WLXAlbumDownloadWizard.exe" %1
WLW="c:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\e\WindowsLiveWriter.exe" /addblog:"%1"
wmffile="%systemroot%\system32\mspaint.exe" "%1"
WMP.DVR-MSFile="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP.WTVFile="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.3G2="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:6 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.3GP="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:6 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.ADTS="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:6 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.AIFF="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.ASF="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:7 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.ASX="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.AU="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.AVI="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:8 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.CDA="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.M2TS="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:12 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.m3u="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:6 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.M4A="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:6 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.MIDI="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.MOV="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:6 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.MP3="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:6 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.MP4="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:6 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.MPEG="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:9 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.TTS="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:12 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.WAV="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.WAX="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.wma="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:5 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.WMD="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /WMPackage:"%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.WMS="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /layout:"%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.WMV="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:7 /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.WMZ="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /layout:"%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.WPL="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocFile.WVX="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"
WMP11.AssocProtocol.MMS="%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" "%L"
Word.Backup.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.Document.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
Word.Document.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.DocumentMacroEnabled.12=c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12e\Moc.exe "%1"
Word.OpenDocumentText.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.RTF.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.Template.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.Template.8="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
Word.TemplateMacroEnabled.12="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE" /n /dde
wordhtmlfile="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE"
wordhtmltemplate="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12e\WINWORD.EXE"
Wordpad.Document.1="%ProgramFiles%\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE" "%1"
WSFFile="%SystemRoot%\System32\WScript.exe" "%1" %*
WSHFile="%SystemRoot%\System32\WScript.exe" "%1" %*
XEV.FailSafeApp=%SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1
XEV.GenericApp="%ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome
XEV.OriginalApp="%ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome
Xfire=c:\Program Files\Xfiree\Xfire.exe /url %1
xmlfile="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12e\MSOXMLED.EXE" /verb open "%1"
xslfile="%ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome
.bat
.cmd
.com
.exe
.scr
.reg
.txt
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-03-03 05:40:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaminge\PCDr
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-01-05 03:37:38	2329088	----a-w-	c:\Windows\system32e\win32k.sys
2006-05-03 09:06:54	163328	--sh--r-	c:\Windows\System32e\flvDX.dll
2007-02-21 10:47:16	31232	--sh--r-	c:\Windows\System32e\msfDX.dll
2008-03-16 12:30:52	216064	--sh--r-	c:\Windows\System32e\nbDX.dll
.
============= FINISH: 19:10:16.94 ===============


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

GMER 1.0.15.15570 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-03-30 20:47:02
Windows 6.1.7600 Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdePort0 ST9320325AS rev.0002DEM1
Running: vg14wfvc.exe; Driver: C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Temp\fwlcrkow.sys

---- System - GMER 1.0.15 ----

SSDT \??\C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\bdselfpr.sys ZwOpenProcess [0xA4861C90]
SSDT \??\C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\bdselfpr.sys ZwOpenThread [0xA4861D7E]
SSDT \??\C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\bdselfpr.sys ZwTerminateProcess [0xA4861BF4]
SSDT \??\C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\bdselfpr.sys  ZwTerminateThread [0xA4861EC4]

---- Kernel code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text ntkrnlpa.exe!ZwSaveKeyEx + 13BD 82E86589 1 Byte [06]
.text ntkrnlpa.exe!KiDispatchInterrupt + 5A2 82EAB092 19 Bytes [E0, 0F, BA, F0, 07, 73, 09, ...] {LOOPNZ 0x11; MOV EDX, 0x97307f0; MOV CR4, EAX; OR AL, 0x80; MOV CR4, EAX; RET ; MOV ECX, CR3}
.text ntkrnlpa.exe!RtlSidHashLookup + 4E8 82EB2AF8 4 Bytes [90, 1C, 86, A4] {NOP ; SBB AL, 0x86; MOVSB }
.text ntkrnlpa.exe!RtlSidHashLookup + 508 82EB2B18 4 Bytes [7E, 1D, 86, A4]
.text ntkrnlpa.exe!RtlSidHashLookup + 7B8 82EB2DC8 4 Bytes [F4, 1B, 86, A4]
.text ntkrnlpa.exe!RtlSidHashLookup + 7BD 82EB2DCD 3 Bytes [1E, 86, A4]
? System32\Drivers\spaa.sys The system cannot find the path specified. !
.rsrc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys entry point in ".rsrc" section [0x8B5DA014]
.text C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys section is writeable [0x91A1F000, 0x2D5526, 0xE8000020]
.text USBPORT.SYS!DllUnload 9164BCA0 5 Bytes JMP 86DB21D8 
.text a0btbjaq.SYS 91716000 12 Bytes [44, 18, E1, 82, EE, 16, E1, ...]
.text a0btbjaq.SYS 9171600D 9 Bytes [F7, E0, 82, 48, 1B, E1, 82, ...] {MUL EAX; OR BYTE [EAX+0x1b], -0x1f; ADD BYTE [EAX], 0x0}
.text a0btbjaq.SYS 91716017 41 Bytes [00, DE, 47, FB, 83, E6, 45, ...]
.text a0btbjaq.SYS 91716041 113 Bytes JMP EAB56082 
.text a0btbjaq.SYS 917160B3 14 Bytes JMP EAD3C082 
.text ... 
.text peauth.sys A30F5C9E 27 Bytes JMP 0F8B886A 
.text peauth.sys A30F5CC2 27 Bytes JMP 0F8B888E

---- User code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe[4580] kernel32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter 77603162 5 Bytes [33, C0, C2, 04, 00] {XOR EAX, EAX; RET 0x4}

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Device \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs 8665E1F8
Device \FileSystem\fastfat \FatCdrom A3AEC1F8
Device \Driver\NetBT \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{650068DC-C024-47F3-9BBC-F0A60C6DCAA0} 86C371F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\VolMgrControl 8599E1F8
Device \Driver\NetBT \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{D8046673-401E-452E-9637-BB488282301E} 86C371F8
Device \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-0 -> \??\IDE#DiskST9320325AS_____________________________0002DEM1#5&446824f&0&0.0.0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b} device not found

---- Threads - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Thread System [4:2388] A48E7F2E

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\BTHPORT\Parameters\Keys\00225f95981f 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\BTHPORT\Parameters\Keys\[email protected] 0x54 0x61 0xC1 0x43 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\BTHPORT\Upgrade\LocalRadioSettings 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\[email protected] 771343423
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\[email protected] 285507792
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0xD4 0xC3 0x97 0x02 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x31 0x02 0xED 0x07 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC\[email protected] 0x20 0x01 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC\[email protected] 0x78 0xAB 0x14 0x1F ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC\00000001\gdq0 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC\00000001\[email protected] 0x54 0x31 0xE4 0xF5 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\BTHPORT\Parameters\Keys\00225f95981f (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\BTHPORT\Parameters\Keys\[email protected] 0x54 0x61 0xC1 0x43 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\BTHPORT\Upgrade\LocalRadioSettings (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0xD4 0xC3 0x97 0x02 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x31 0x02 0xED 0x07 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC\00000001 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC\[email protected] 0x20 0x01 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC\[email protected] 0x78 0xAB 0x14 0x1F ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC\00000001\gdq0 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\sptd\Cfg\14919EA49A8F3B4AA3CF1058D9A64CEC\00000001\[email protected] 0x54 0x31 0xE4 0xF5 ...

---- Files - GMER 1.0.15 ----

File C:\Windows\System32\wbem\Performance\WmiApRpl_new.ini 49762 bytes
File C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys suspicious modification

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Delete any existing version of ComboFix you have sitting on your desktop
*Please read and follow all these instructions very carefully*​* Do not edit or remove any information or user names etc, otherwise we cannot fix the problem. If you insist on editing out anything then I will close the topic & refuse to offer any help.  *

Download ComboFix from *Here* or * Here*to your Desktop.
*As you download it rename it to username123.exe*

***Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop and run from the desktop and not any other folder on your computer***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* *Temporarily disable* your *anti-virus* and *anti-malware* real-time protection and any *script blocking components of them or your firewall*_* before* _performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results" or stop combofix running at all_
Click on *THIS LINK * to see instructions on how to temporarily disable many security programs while running combofix. The list does not cover every program. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again after combofix has finished*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running 
Double click on *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.​If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?"
Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this. Once the recovery console is installed Combofix will then offer to scan for malware. Select continue or yes.
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" * for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read  HERE  why we disable autoruns

*Please do not install any new programs or update anything (always allow your antivirus/antispyware to update) unless told to do so while we are fixing your problem. If combofix alerts to a new version and offers to update, please let it. It is essential we always use the latest version. *

Please tell us if it has cured the problems or if there are any outstanding issues


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

I downloaded combofix and renamed it to 'username123.exe'. I turned off Microsoft Security Essentials and Windows Firewall. However, when I ran combofix, I received 2 errors:
* win32 error - incompatible OS
* interference detected - please perform a rootkit scan

I have tried downloading combofix from both of the links you have provided me, but have received the same errors for both.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Run tdss killer from http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

let it cure anything it fnds ( except SPTD.SYS, which should be ignored) & then reboot

post back with its log


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

2011/03/31 22:04:57.0484 4608 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.4.21.0 Mar 10 2011 12:26:28
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 SystemInfo:
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 OS Version: 6.1.7600 ServicePack: 0.0
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 Product type: Workstation
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 ComputerName: JONATHAN-PC
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 UserName: Jonafun
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 Windows directory: C:\Windows
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 System windows directory: C:\Windows
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 Processor architecture: Intel x86
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 Number of processors: 2
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 Page size: 0x1000
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 Boot type: Normal boot
2011/03/31 22:04:58.0387 4608 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:05:12.0746 4608 Initialize success
2011/03/31 22:05:15.0719 5108 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:05:15.0719 5108 Scan started
2011/03/31 22:05:15.0719 5108 Mode: Manual; 
2011/03/31 22:05:15.0719 5108 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:05:26.0636 5108 1394ohci (6d2aca41739bfe8cb86ee8e85f29697d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:27.0628 5108 ACPI (f0e07d144c8685b8774bc32fc8da4df0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:28.0434 5108 AcpiPmi (98d81ca942d19f7d9153b095162ac013) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\acpipmi.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:28.0977 5108 adp94xx (21e785ebd7dc90a06391141aac7892fb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:29.0697 5108 adpahci (0c676bc278d5b59ff5abd57bbe9123f2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:30.0103 5108 adpu320 (7c7b5ee4b7b822ec85321fe23a27db33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:30.0905 5108 AFD (ddc040fdb01ef1712a6b13e52afb104c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:31.0063 5108 agp440 (507812c3054c21cef746b6ee3d04dd6e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:31.0199 5108 aic78xx (8b30250d573a8f6b4bd23195160d8707) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\djsvs.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:31.0777 5108 aliide (0d40bcf52ea90fc7df2aeab6503dea44) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:32.0373 5108 amdagp (3c6600a0696e90a463771c7422e23ab5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:32.0443 5108 amdide (cd5914170297126b6266860198d1d4f0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdide.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:32.0520 5108 AmdK8 (00dda200d71bac534bf56a9db5dfd666) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:32.0595 5108 AmdPPM (3cbf30f5370fda40dd3e87df38ea53b6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:32.0640 5108 amdsata (2101a86c25c154f8314b24ef49d7fbc2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsata.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:32.0679 5108 amdsbs (ea43af0c423ff267355f74e7a53bdaba) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:32.0712 5108 amdxata (b81c2b5616f6420a9941ea093a92b150) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:32.0766 5108 ApfiltrService (ccf9cc50dda86023626de4cda96a5934) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Apfiltr.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:32.0823 5108 AppID (feb834c02ce1e84b6a38f953ca067706) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:33.0054 5108 arc (2932004f49677bd84dbc72edb754ffb3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:33.0148 5108 arcsas (5d6f36c46fd283ae1b57bd2e9feb0bc7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:33.0190 5108 AsyncMac (add2ade1c2b285ab8378d2daaf991481) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:33.0288 5108 atapi (338c86357871c167a96ab976519bf59e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:33.0602 5108 AtiHdmiService (e2398389648b5d44dc63ca43fdd5b3f8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AtiHdmi.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:34.0987 5108 atikmdag (6b70eb8e4aaf60598d61bcf8c41eacfb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:35.0245 5108 b06bdrv (1a231abec60fd316ec54c66715543cec) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbdx.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:36.0471 5108 b57nd60x (bd8869eb9cde6bbe4508d869929869ee) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60x.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:36.0645 5108 bdfm (f040e9fff03bc19aff03cb922e131cd7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bdfm.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:36.0823 5108 bdfsfltr (d281217152b9fc5774863e70e3fab4d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bdfsfltr.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:37.0015 5108 BDSelfPr (5eaf583c0b1cc2499761ea3b065f5db2) C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\bdselfpr.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:37.0141 5108 Beep (505506526a9d467307b3c393dedaf858) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:37.0258 5108 blbdrive (2287078ed48fcfc477b05b20cf38f36f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0321 5108 bowser (fcafaef6798d7b51ff029f99a9898961) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0414 5108 BrFiltLo (9f9acc7f7ccde8a15c282d3f88b43309) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0451 5108 BrFiltUp (56801ad62213a41f6497f96dee83755a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0518 5108 Brserid (845b8ce732e67f3b4133164868c666ea) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0562 5108 BrSerWdm (203f0b1e73adadbbb7b7b1fabd901f6b) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0602 5108 BrUsbMdm (bd456606156ba17e60a04e18016ae54b) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0637 5108 BrUsbSer (af72ed54503f717a43268b3cc5faec2e) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0708 5108 BthEnum (2865a5c8e98c70c605f417908cebb3a4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BthEnum.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0776 5108 BTHMODEM (ed3df7c56ce0084eb2034432fc56565a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthmodem.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0842 5108 BthPan (ad1872e5829e8a2c3b5b4b641c3eab0e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthpan.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:38.0976 5108 BTHPORT (4a34888e13224678dd062466afec4240) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHport.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:39.0067 5108 BTHUSB (fa04c63916fa221dbb91fce153d07a55) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHUSB.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:39.0129 5108 btusbflt (f549c3fb145a4928e40bb1518b2034dc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btusbflt.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:39.0188 5108 btwaudio (58c4b59d0ebfb637e2e296cf4a686ba0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwaudio.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:39.0275 5108 btwavdt (e8cc9436cc464d6975adbc4aece0ba7b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwavdt.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0140 5108 btwl2cap (ecb98391c756a7b9cfbae89d9d1235e1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0250 5108 btwrchid (62ed55843f8216eb25a909a820613033) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwrchid.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0331 5108 cdfs  (77ea11b065e0a8ab902d78145ca51e10) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0391 5108 cdrom (ba6e70aa0e6091bc39de29477d866a77) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0532 5108 circlass (3fe3fe94a34df6fb06e6418d0f6a0060) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0588 5108 CLFS (635181e0e9bbf16871bf5380d71db02d) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0685 5108 CmBatt (dea805815e587dad1dd2c502220b5616) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0802 5108 cmdide (c537b1db64d495b9b4717b4d6d9edbf2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0862 5108 CNG (1b675691ed940766149c93e8f4488d68) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0911 5108 Compbatt (a6023d3823c37043986713f118a89bee) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:40.0956 5108 CompositeBus (f1724ba27e97d627f808fb0ba77a28a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:41.0015 5108 crcdisk (2c4ebcfc84a9b44f209dff6c6e6c61d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\crcdisk.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:41.0099 5108 CtClsFlt (9a6ca307151505730dbfc91d97f01c7e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CtClsFlt.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:41.0178 5108 DfsC (8e09e52ee2e3ceb199ef3dd99cf9e3fb) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:41.0212 5108 discache (1a050b0274bfb3890703d490f330c0da) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:41.0256 5108 Disk (565003f326f99802e68ca78f2a68e9ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:41.0717 5108 drmkaud (b918e7c5f9bf77202f89e1a9539f2eb4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:41.0777 5108 DXGKrnl (1679a4669326cb1a67cc95658d273234) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0126 5108 ebdrv (024e1b5cac09731e4d868e64dbfb4ab0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbdx.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0288 5108 elxstor (0ed67910c8c326796faa00b2bf6d9d3c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0319 5108 ErrDev (8fc3208352dd3912c94367a206ab3f11) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\errdev.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0388 5108 exfat (2dc9108d74081149cc8b651d3a26207f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0442 5108 FACAP (3bc40edd865d903377e5b62a0429cd23) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\facap.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0514 5108 fastfat (7e0ab74553476622fb6ae36f73d97d35) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0556 5108 fdc (e817a017f82df2a1f8cfdbda29388b29) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0591 5108 FileInfo (6cf00369c97f3cf563be99be983d13d8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0615 5108 Filetrace (42c51dc94c91da21cb9196eb64c45db9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0644 5108 flpydisk (87907aa70cb3c56600f1c2fb8841579b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0678 5108 FltMgr (7520ec808e0c35e0ee6f841294316653) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0722 5108 FsDepends (1a16b57943853e598cff37fe2b8cbf1d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0755 5108 Fs_Rec (a574b4360e438977038aae4bf60d79a2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0803 5108 fvevol (dafbd9fe39197495aed6d51f3b85b5d2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:42.0856 5108 gagp30kx (65ee0c7a58b65e74ae05637418153938) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:43.0008 5108 GarenaPEngine (97590bdd20e90546045982f6ea24eb1e) C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Temp\LVNBF95.tmp
2011/03/31 22:05:43.0821 5108 GEARAspiWDM (8182ff89c65e4d38b2de4bb0fb18564e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0046 5108 hcw85cir (c44e3c2bab6837db337ddee7544736db) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0183 5108 HdAudAddService (3530cad25deba7dc7de8bb51632cbc5f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0261 5108 HDAudBus (717a2207fd6f13ad3e664c7d5a43c7bf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0288 5108 HidBatt (1d58a7f3e11a9731d0eaaaa8405acc36) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0315 5108 HidBth (89448f40e6df260c206a193a4683ba78) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0339 5108 HidIr (cf50b4cf4a4f229b9f3c08351f99ca5e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0386 5108 HidUsb (25072fb35ac90b25f9e4e3bacf774102) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0478 5108 HpSAMD (295fdc419039090eb8b49ffdbb374549) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HpSAMD.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0526 5108 HTTP (c531c7fd9e8b62021112787c4e2c5a5a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0561 5108 hwpolicy (8305f33cde89ad6c7a0763ed0b5a8d42) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0610 5108 i8042prt (f151f0bdc47f4a28b1b20a0818ea36d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0666 5108 iaStorV (934af4d7c5f457b9f0743f4299b77b67) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStorV.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0715 5108 iirsp (4173ff5708f3236cf25195fecd742915) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0790 5108 intelide (a0f12f2c9ba6c72f3987ce780e77c130) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0823 5108 intelppm (3b514d27bfc4accb4037bc6685f766e0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0859 5108 IpFilterDriver (709d1761d3b19a932ff0238ea6d50200) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0905 5108 IPMIDRV (e4454b6c37d7ffd5649611f6496308a7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IPMIDrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0928 5108 IPNAT (a5fa468d67abcdaa36264e463a7bb0cd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:44.0981 5108 IRENUM (42996cff20a3084a56017b7902307e9f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:45.0007 5108 isapnp (1f32bb6b38f62f7df1a7ab7292638a35) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:45.0048 5108 iScsiPrt (ed46c223ae46c6866ab77cdc41c404b7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:45.0107 5108 itecir (83a0305939e1d113a8d8bc2b2ea64774) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\itecir.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:45.0219 5108 ivusb (37412294ea4b70ed8b4a9338ebaeecaa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ivusb.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:45.0292 5108 k57nd60x (c4c95805b85bce1eb9d20f4a02fc5f9b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60x.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:45.0567 5108 kbdclass (adef52ca1aeae82b50df86b56413107e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:45.0637 5108 kbdhid (3d9f0ebf350edcfd6498057301455964) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:45.0697 5108 KSecDD (e36a061ec11b373826905b21be10948f) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:45.0742 5108 KSecPkg (365c6154bbbc5377173f1ca7bfb6cc59) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:45.0828 5108 lltdio (f7611ec07349979da9b0ae1f18ccc7a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0028 5108 LSI_FC (eb119a53ccf2acc000ac71b065b78fef) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0115 5108 LSI_SAS (8ade1c877256a22e49b75d1cc9161f9c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0141 5108 LSI_SAS2 (dc9dc3d3daa0e276fd2ec262e38b11e9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0181 5108 LSI_SCSI (0a036c7d7cab643a7f07135ac47e0524) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0216 5108 luafv (6703e366cc18d3b6e534f5cf7df39cee) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0257 5108 megasas (0fff5b045293002ab38eb1fd1fc2fb74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0287 5108 MegaSR (dcbab2920c75f390caf1d29f675d03d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0332 5108 Modem (f001861e5700ee84e2d4e52c712f4964) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0362 5108 monitor (79d10964de86b292320e9dfe02282a23) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0392 5108 mouclass (fb18cc1d4c2e716b6b903b0ac0cc0609) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0488 5108 mouhid (2c388d2cd01c9042596cf3c8f3c7b24d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0576 5108 mountmgr (921c18727c5920d6c0300736646931c2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0657 5108 MpFilter (7e34bfa1a7b60bba1da03d677f16cd63) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0736 5108 mpio (2af5997438c55fb79d33d015c30e1974) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mpio.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:46.0995 5108 MpKsl709518af (5f53edfead46fa7adb78eee9ecce8fdf) c:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{EBCB2CFE-6191-4D31-9431-CC9E397E7FEA}\MpKsl709518af.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:47.0260 5108 MpNWMon (f32e2d6a1640a469a9ed4f1929a4a861) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:47.0526 5108 mpsdrv (ad2723a7b53dd1aacae6ad8c0bfbf4d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:47.0621 5108 MRxDAV (b1be47008d20e43da3adc37c24cdb89d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:47.0677 5108 mrxsmb (f1b6aa08497ea86ca6ef6f7a08b0bfb8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:47.0756 5108 mrxsmb10 (5613358b4050f46f5a9832da8050d6e4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:47.0809 5108 mrxsmb20 (25c9792778d80feb4c8201e62281bfdf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:47.0880 5108 msahci (4326d168944123f38dd3b2d9c37a0b12) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0033 5108 msdsm (455029c7174a2dbb03dba8a0d8bddd9a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msdsm.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0085 5108 Msfs (daefb28e3af5a76abcc2c3078c07327f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0108 5108 mshidkmdf (3e1e5767043c5af9367f0056295e9f84) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0134 5108 msisadrv (0a4e5757ae09fa9622e3158cc1aef114) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0192 5108 MSKSSRV (8c0860d6366aaffb6c5bb9df9448e631) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0367 5108 MSPCLOCK (3ea8b949f963562cedbb549eac0c11ce) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0421 5108 MSPQM (f456e973590d663b1073e9c463b40932) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0512 5108 MsRPC (0e008fc4819d238c51d7c93e7b41e560) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0576 5108 mssmbios (fc6b9ff600cc585ea38b12589bd4e246) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0701 5108 MSTEE (b42c6b921f61a6e55159b8be6cd54a36) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0742 5108 MTConfig (33599130f44e1f34631cea241de8ac84) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:48.0787 5108 Mup (159fad02f64e6381758c990f753bcc80) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:49.0455 5108 NativeWifiP (26384429fcd85d83746f63e798ab1480) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:49.0724 5108 NDIS (1736e20631b610784efde6813f0cc3fe) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:49.0734 5108 Suspicious file (Forged): C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys. Real md5: 1736e20631b610784efde6813f0cc3fe, Fake md5: 23759d175a0a9baaf04d05047bc135a8
2011/03/31 22:05:49.0743 5108 NDIS - detected Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.tdl3 (0)
2011/03/31 22:05:49.0962 5108 NdisCap (0e1787aa6c9191d3d319e8bafe86f80c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:50.0073 5108 NdisTapi (e4a8aec125a2e43a9e32afeea7c9c888) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:50.0205 5108 Ndisuio (b30ae7f2b6d7e343b0df32e6c08fce75) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:50.0237 5108 NdisWan (267c415eadcbe53c9ca873dee39cf3a4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:50.0269 5108 NDProxy (af7e7c63dcef3f8772726f86039d6eb4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:50.0296 5108 NetBIOS (80b275b1ce3b0e79909db7b39af74d51) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:50.0325 5108 NetBT (dd52a733bf4ca5af84562a5e2f963b91) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:50.0768 5108 NETw5s32 (ef51b405ad8acaae6f0231290d20f516) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5s32.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:51.0550 5108 netw5v32 (58218ec6b61b1169cf54aab0d00f5fe2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v32.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:52.0300 5108 NETwNs32 (29e4f23d31fb66c7bf0014d36cf5af2a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs32.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:52.0809 5108 nfrd960 (1d85c4b390b0ee09c7a46b91efb2c097) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:53.0098 5108 NisDrv (17e2c08c5ecfbe94a7c67b1c275ee9d9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:53.0473 5108 Npfs (1db262a9f8c087e8153d89bef3d2235f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:53.0625 5108 nsiproxy (e9a0a4d07e53d8fea2bb8387a3293c58) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:54.0045 5108 Ntfs (3795dcd21f740ee799fb7223234215af) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:54.0393 5108 Null (f9756a98d69098dca8945d62858a812c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:54.0537 5108 nvraid (3f3d04b1d08d43c16ea7963954ec768d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvraid.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:54.0599 5108 nvstor (c99f251a5de63c6f129cf71933aced0f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:54.0676 5108 nv_agp (5a0983915f02bae73267cc2a041f717d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nv_agp.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:54.0822 5108 OA001Ufd (2cf21d5f8f1b74bb1922135ac2b12ddb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\OA001Ufd.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:55.0099 5108 OA001Vid (4075063d25af9da64101769854b83787) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\OA001Vid.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:55.0336 5108 ohci1394 (08a70a1f2cdde9bb49b885cb817a66eb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:55.0700 5108 Parport (2ea877ed5dd9713c5ac74e8ea7348d14) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:55.0926 5108 partmgr (ff4218952b51de44fe910953a3e686b9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:55.0986 5108 Parvdm (eb0a59f29c19b86479d36b35983daadc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parvdm.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:56.0214 5108 pbfilter (4dfe4cef1aeec1025380d7ebf40e8e2b) C:\Program Files\Peerblock\pbfilter.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:56.0346 5108 PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0 (92fddbed716bf5c3cb766101563cfce5) c:\program files\dell support center\pcdsrvc.pkms
2011/03/31 22:05:56.0588 5108 pci (c858cb77c577780ecc456a892e7e7d0f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:56.0690 5108 pciide (afe86f419014db4e5593f69ffe26ce0a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:56.0757 5108 pcmcia (f396431b31693e71e8a80687ef523506) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:56.0827 5108 pcw (250f6b43d2b613172035c6747aeeb19f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:56.0921 5108 PEAUTH (9e0104ba49f4e6973749a02bf41344ed) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:57.0238 5108 PptpMiniport (631e3e205ad6d86f2aed6a4a8e69f2db) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:57.0646 5108 Processor (85b1e3a0c7585bc4aae6899ec6fcf011) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:57.0880 5108 Profos (1bfe86c679a43994e36e623fb6898cdb) C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Threat Scanner\profos.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:58.0295 5108 Psched (6270ccae2a86de6d146529fe55b3246a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:58.0554 5108 PxHelp20 (153d02480a0a2f45785522e814c634b6) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:58.0793 5108 ql2300 (ab95ecf1f6659a60ddc166d8315b0751) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:58.0984 5108 ql40xx (b4dd51dd25182244b86737dc51af2270) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:59.0024 5108 QWAVEdrv (584078ca1b95ca72df2a27c336f9719d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:59.0042 5108 RasAcd (30a81b53c766d0133bb86d234e5556ab) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:59.0102 5108 RasAgileVpn (57ec4aef73660166074d8f7f31c0d4fd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:59.0137 5108 Rasl2tp (d9f91eafec2815365cbe6d167e4e332a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:59.0170 5108 RasPppoe (0fe8b15916307a6ac12bfb6a63e45507) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:59.0200 5108 RasSstp (44101f495a83ea6401d886e7fd70096b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:59.0224 5108 rdbss (835d7e81bf517a3b72384bdcc85e1ce6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:59.0258 5108 rdpbus (0d8f05481cb76e70e1da06ee9f0da9df) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:59.0281 5108 RDPCDD (1e016846895b15a99f9a176a05029075) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
2011/03/31 22:05:59.0610 5108 RDPENCDD (5a53ca1598dd4156d44196d200c94b8a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:00.0126 5108 RDPREFMP (44b0a53cd4f27d50ed461dae0c0b4e1f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:00.0502 5108 RDPWD (801371ba9782282892d00aadb08ee367) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:00.0733 5108 rdyboost (4ea225bf1cf05e158853f30a99ca29a7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:01.0154 5108 RFCOMM (cb928d9e6daf51879dd6ba8d02f01321) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rfcomm.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:01.0452 5108 rimmptsk (c2ef513bbe069f0d4ee0938a76f975d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:01.0634 5108 rimsptsk (c398bca91216755b098679a8da8a2300) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:01.0681 5108 rismxdp (2a2554cb24506e0a0508fc395c4a1b42) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdptsk.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:01.0787 5108 rspndr (032b0d36ad92b582d869879f5af5b928) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:02.0046 5108 sbp2port (34ee0c44b724e3e4ce2eff29126de5b5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbp2port.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:02.0253 5108 scfilter (a95c54b2ac3cc9c73fcdf9e51a1d6b51) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:02.0679 5108 sdbus (aa826e35f6d28a8e5d1efeb337f24ba2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:02.0938 5108 secdrv (90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:03.0152 5108 Serenum (9ad8b8b515e3df6acd4212ef465de2d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:03.0506 5108 Serial (5fb7fcea0490d821f26f39cc5ea3d1e2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:03.0987 5108 sermouse (79bffb520327ff916a582dfea17aa813) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sermouse.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:04.0314 5108 sffdisk (9f976e1eb233df46fce808d9dea3eb9c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffdisk.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:04.0605 5108 sffp_mmc (932a68ee27833cfd57c1639d375f2731) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffp_mmc.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:04.0693 5108 sffp_sd (a0708bbd07d245c06ff9de549ca47185) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffp_sd.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:04.0763 5108 sfloppy (db96666cc8312ebc45032f30b007a547) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:04.0832 5108 sisagp (2565cac0dc9fe0371bdce60832582b2e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:04.0908 5108 SiSRaid2 (a9f0486851becb6dda1d89d381e71055) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:05.0086 5108 SiSRaid4 (3727097b55738e2f554972c3be5bc1aa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:05.0335 5108 Smb (3e21c083b8a01cb70ba1f09303010fce) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:05.0723 5108 spldr (95cf1ae7527fb70f7816563cbc09d942) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:06.0016 5108 sptd (cdddec541bc3c96f91ecb48759673505) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:06.0017 5108 Suspicious file (NoAccess): C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys. md5: cdddec541bc3c96f91ecb48759673505
2011/03/31 22:06:06.0029 5108 sptd - detected Locked file (1)
2011/03/31 22:06:06.0167 5108 srv (2dbedfb1853f06110ec2aa7f3213c89f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:06.0393 5108 srv2 (db37131d1027c50ea7ee21c8bb4536aa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:06.0506 5108 srvnet (f5980b74124db9233b33f86fc5ebbb4f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:06.0684 5108 stexstor (db32d325c192b801df274bfd12a7e72b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:06.0823 5108 STHDA (666954876b4c973eee61b1b2332b58c4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stwrt.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:07.0088 5108 StMp3Rec (833ac40f6e7be17951d6d9a956829547) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\StMp3Rec.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:07.0287 5108 swenum (e58c78a848add9610a4db6d214af5224) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:07.0732 5108 Tcpip (bb7f39c31c4a4417fd318e7cd184e225) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0203 5108 TCPIP6 (bb7f39c31c4a4417fd318e7cd184e225) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0379 5108 tcpipreg (e64444523add154f86567c469bc0b17f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0432 5108 TDPIPE (1875c1490d99e70e449e3afae9fcbadf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0454 5108 TDTCP (7551e91ea999ee9a8e9c331d5a9c31f3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0479 5108 tdx (cb39e896a2a83702d1737bfd402b3542) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0510 5108 TermDD (c36f41ee20e6999dbf4b0425963268a5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0670 5108 tssecsrv (98ae6fa07d12cb4ec5cf4a9bfa5f4242) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0813 5108 tunnel (3e461d890a97f9d4c168f5fda36e1d00) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0855 5108 uagp35 (750fbcb269f4d7dd2e420c56b795db6d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0888 5108 udfs (09cc3e16f8e5ee7168e01cf8fcbe061a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:08.0962 5108 uliagpkx (44e8048ace47befbfdc2e9be4cbc8880) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uliagpkx.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0000 5108 umbus (049b3a50b3d646baeeee9eec9b0668dc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0028 5108 UmPass (7550ad0c6998ba1cb4843e920ee0feac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0088 5108 USBAAPL (5c2bdc152bbab34f36473deaf7713f22) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0137 5108 usbccgp (8455c4ed038efd09e99327f9d2d48ffa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0175 5108 usbcir (04ec7cec62ec3b6d9354eee93327fc82) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbcir.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0210 5108 usbehci (1c333bfd60f2fed2c7ad5daf533cb742) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0248 5108 usbhub (ee6ef93ccfa94fae8c6ab298273d8ae2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0282 5108 usbohci (a6fb7957ea7afb1165991e54ce934b74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0398 5108 usbprint (797d862fe0875e75c7cc4c1ad7b30252) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0498 5108 usbscan (576096ccbc07e7c4ea4f5e6686d6888f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0551 5108 USBSTOR (d8889d56e0d27e57ed4591837fe71d27) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0621 5108 usbuhci (78780c3ebce17405b1ccd07a3a8a7d72) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0656 5108 vdrvroot (a059c4c3edb09e07d21a8e5c0aabd3cb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0694 5108 vga (17c408214ea61696cec9c66e388b14f3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0722 5108 VgaSave (8e38096ad5c8570a6f1570a61e251561) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0747 5108 vhdmp (3be6e1f3a4f1afec8cee0d7883f93583) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vhdmp.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0776 5108 viaagp (c829317a37b4bea8f39735d4b076e923) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0805 5108 ViaC7 (e02f079a6aa107f06b16549c6e5c7b74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viac7.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0836 5108 viaide (e43574f6a56a0ee11809b48c09e4fd3c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0896 5108 volmgr (384e5a2aa49934295171e499f86ba6f3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0947 5108 volmgrx (b5bb72067ddddbbfb04b2f89ff8c3c87) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:09.0976 5108 volsnap (58df9d2481a56edde167e51b334d44fd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0024 5108 vsmraid (9dfa0cc2f8855a04816729651175b631) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0068 5108 vwifibus (90567b1e658001e79d7c8bbd3dde5aa6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0105 5108 vwififlt (7090d3436eeb4e7da3373090a23448f7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0125 5108 vwifimp (a3f04cbea6c2a10e6cb01f8b47611882) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0162 5108 WacomPen (de3721e89c653aa281428c8a69745d90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacompen.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0202 5108 WANARP (692a712062146e96d28ba0b7d75de31b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0214 5108 Wanarpv6 (692a712062146e96d28ba0b7d75de31b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0299 5108 Wd (1112a9badacb47b7c0bb0392e3158dff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wd.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0344 5108 Wdf01000 (9950e3d0f08141c7e89e64456ae7dc73) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0422 5108 WfpLwf (8b9a943f3b53861f2bfaf6c186168f79) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0449 5108 WIMMount (5cf95b35e59e2a38023836fff31be64c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0535 5108 WinUsb (30fc6e5448d0cbaaa95280eeef7fedae) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:10.0943 5108 WmiAcpi (0217679b8fca58714c3bf2726d2ca84e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:11.0342 5108 ws2ifsl (6db3276587b853bf886b69528fdb048c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:11.0600 5108 WudfPf (6f9b6c0c93232cff47d0f72d6db1d21e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:12.0225 5108 WUDFRd (f91ff1e51fca30b3c3981db7d5924252) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
2011/03/31 22:06:12.0512 5108 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:06:12.0512 5108 Scan finished
2011/03/31 22:06:12.0512 5108 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:06:12.0527 2136 Detected object count: 2
2011/03/31 22:06:40.0412 2136 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys - processing error
2011/03/31 22:06:40.0412 2136 Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.tdl3(NDIS) - User select action: Cure 
2011/03/31 22:06:40.0415 2136 Locked file(sptd) - User select action: Skip


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

After a restart, I ran TDSSkiller again, and it still detected Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.tdl3(NDIS). 
Log:

2011/03/31 22:22:42.0713 5772 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.4.21.0 Mar 10 2011 12:26:28
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0639 5772 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0640 5772 SystemInfo:
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0640 5772 
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0640 5772 OS Version: 6.1.7600 ServicePack: 0.0
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0640 5772 Product type: Workstation
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0641 5772 ComputerName: JONATHAN-PC
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0641 5772 UserName: Jonafun
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0641 5772 Windows directory: C:\Windows
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0641 5772 System windows directory: C:\Windows
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0641 5772 Processor architecture: Intel x86
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0641 5772 Number of processors: 2
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0641 5772 Page size: 0x1000
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0641 5772 Boot type: Normal boot
2011/03/31 22:22:43.0642 5772 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:22:44.0387 5772 Initialize success
2011/03/31 22:22:46.0999 4620 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:22:46.0999 4620 Scan started
2011/03/31 22:22:46.0999 4620 Mode: Manual; 
2011/03/31 22:22:46.0999 4620 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0131 4620 1394ohci (6d2aca41739bfe8cb86ee8e85f29697d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0194 4620 ACPI (f0e07d144c8685b8774bc32fc8da4df0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0255 4620 AcpiPmi (98d81ca942d19f7d9153b095162ac013) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\acpipmi.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0324 4620 adp94xx (21e785ebd7dc90a06391141aac7892fb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0360 4620 adpahci (0c676bc278d5b59ff5abd57bbe9123f2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0487 4620 adpu320 (7c7b5ee4b7b822ec85321fe23a27db33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0739 4620 AFD (ddc040fdb01ef1712a6b13e52afb104c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0787 4620 agp440 (507812c3054c21cef746b6ee3d04dd6e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0868 4620 aic78xx (8b30250d573a8f6b4bd23195160d8707) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\djsvs.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0929 4620 aliide (0d40bcf52ea90fc7df2aeab6503dea44) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:49.0974 4620 amdagp (3c6600a0696e90a463771c7422e23ab5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0001 4620 amdide (cd5914170297126b6266860198d1d4f0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdide.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0034 4620 AmdK8 (00dda200d71bac534bf56a9db5dfd666) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0054 4620 AmdPPM (3cbf30f5370fda40dd3e87df38ea53b6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0088 4620 amdsata (2101a86c25c154f8314b24ef49d7fbc2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsata.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0149 4620 amdsbs (ea43af0c423ff267355f74e7a53bdaba) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0193 4620 amdxata (b81c2b5616f6420a9941ea093a92b150) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0270 4620 ApfiltrService (ccf9cc50dda86023626de4cda96a5934) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Apfiltr.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0336 4620 AppID (feb834c02ce1e84b6a38f953ca067706) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0516 4620 arc (2932004f49677bd84dbc72edb754ffb3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0555 4620 arcsas (5d6f36c46fd283ae1b57bd2e9feb0bc7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0586 4620 AsyncMac (add2ade1c2b285ab8378d2daaf991481) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0663 4620 atapi (338c86357871c167a96ab976519bf59e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:50.0790 4620 AtiHdmiService (e2398389648b5d44dc63ca43fdd5b3f8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AtiHdmi.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0000 4620 atikmdag (6b70eb8e4aaf60598d61bcf8c41eacfb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0190 4620 b06bdrv (1a231abec60fd316ec54c66715543cec) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbdx.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0247 4620 b57nd60x (bd8869eb9cde6bbe4508d869929869ee) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60x.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0379 4620 bdfm (f040e9fff03bc19aff03cb922e131cd7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bdfm.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0435 4620 bdfsfltr (d281217152b9fc5774863e70e3fab4d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bdfsfltr.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0551 4620 BDSelfPr (5eaf583c0b1cc2499761ea3b065f5db2) C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\bdselfpr.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0670 4620 Beep (505506526a9d467307b3c393dedaf858) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0742 4620 blbdrive (2287078ed48fcfc477b05b20cf38f36f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0914 4620 bowser (fcafaef6798d7b51ff029f99a9898961) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0952 4620 BrFiltLo (9f9acc7f7ccde8a15c282d3f88b43309) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:51.0971 4620 BrFiltUp (56801ad62213a41f6497f96dee83755a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0056 4620 Brserid (845b8ce732e67f3b4133164868c666ea) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0078 4620 BrSerWdm (203f0b1e73adadbbb7b7b1fabd901f6b) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0107 4620 BrUsbMdm (bd456606156ba17e60a04e18016ae54b) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0123 4620 BrUsbSer (af72ed54503f717a43268b3cc5faec2e) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0180 4620 BthEnum (2865a5c8e98c70c605f417908cebb3a4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BthEnum.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0203 4620 BTHMODEM (ed3df7c56ce0084eb2034432fc56565a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthmodem.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0247 4620 BthPan (ad1872e5829e8a2c3b5b4b641c3eab0e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthpan.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0280 4620 BTHPORT (4a34888e13224678dd062466afec4240) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHport.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0325 4620 BTHUSB (fa04c63916fa221dbb91fce153d07a55) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHUSB.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0365 4620 btusbflt (f549c3fb145a4928e40bb1518b2034dc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btusbflt.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0412 4620 btwaudio (58c4b59d0ebfb637e2e296cf4a686ba0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwaudio.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0445 4620 btwavdt (e8cc9436cc464d6975adbc4aece0ba7b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwavdt.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0484 4620 btwl2cap (ecb98391c756a7b9cfbae89d9d1235e1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0518 4620 btwrchid (62ed55843f8216eb25a909a820613033) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwrchid.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0576 4620 cdfs (77ea11b065e0a8ab902d78145ca51e10) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0671 4620 cdrom (ba6e70aa0e6091bc39de29477d866a77) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0734 4620 circlass (3fe3fe94a34df6fb06e6418d0f6a0060) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0778 4620 CLFS (635181e0e9bbf16871bf5380d71db02d) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0887 4620 CmBatt (dea805815e587dad1dd2c502220b5616) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0938 4620 cmdide (c537b1db64d495b9b4717b4d6d9edbf2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:52.0976 4620 CNG (1b675691ed940766149c93e8f4488d68) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0014 4620 Compbatt (a6023d3823c37043986713f118a89bee) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0048 4620 CompositeBus (f1724ba27e97d627f808fb0ba77a28a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0085 4620 crcdisk (2c4ebcfc84a9b44f209dff6c6e6c61d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\crcdisk.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0146 4620 CtClsFlt (9a6ca307151505730dbfc91d97f01c7e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CtClsFlt.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0218 4620 DfsC (8e09e52ee2e3ceb199ef3dd99cf9e3fb) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0253 4620 discache (1a050b0274bfb3890703d490f330c0da) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0297 4620 Disk (565003f326f99802e68ca78f2a68e9ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0394 4620 drmkaud (b918e7c5f9bf77202f89e1a9539f2eb4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0443 4620 DXGKrnl (1679a4669326cb1a67cc95658d273234) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0743 4620 ebdrv (024e1b5cac09731e4d868e64dbfb4ab0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbdx.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0833 4620 elxstor (0ed67910c8c326796faa00b2bf6d9d3c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0864 4620 ErrDev (8fc3208352dd3912c94367a206ab3f11) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\errdev.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0922 4620 exfat (2dc9108d74081149cc8b651d3a26207f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:53.0976 4620 FACAP (3bc40edd865d903377e5b62a0429cd23) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\facap.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0048 4620 fastfat (7e0ab74553476622fb6ae36f73d97d35) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0090 4620 fdc (e817a017f82df2a1f8cfdbda29388b29) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0125 4620 FileInfo (6cf00369c97f3cf563be99be983d13d8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0149 4620 Filetrace (42c51dc94c91da21cb9196eb64c45db9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0201 4620 flpydisk (87907aa70cb3c56600f1c2fb8841579b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0234 4620 FltMgr (7520ec808e0c35e0ee6f841294316653) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0356 4620 FsDepends (1a16b57943853e598cff37fe2b8cbf1d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0400 4620 Fs_Rec (a574b4360e438977038aae4bf60d79a2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0448 4620 fvevol (dafbd9fe39197495aed6d51f3b85b5d2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0500 4620 gagp30kx (65ee0c7a58b65e74ae05637418153938) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0686 4620 GarenaPEngine (97590bdd20e90546045982f6ea24eb1e) C:\Users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Temp\LVNBF95.tmp
2011/03/31 22:22:54.0805 4620 GEARAspiWDM (8182ff89c65e4d38b2de4bb0fb18564e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0030 4620 hcw85cir (c44e3c2bab6837db337ddee7544736db) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0121 4620 HdAudAddService (3530cad25deba7dc7de8bb51632cbc5f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0190 4620 HDAudBus (717a2207fd6f13ad3e664c7d5a43c7bf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0217 4620 HidBatt (1d58a7f3e11a9731d0eaaaa8405acc36) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0244 4620 HidBth (89448f40e6df260c206a193a4683ba78) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0290 4620 HidIr (cf50b4cf4a4f229b9f3c08351f99ca5e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0360 4620 HidUsb (25072fb35ac90b25f9e4e3bacf774102) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0453 4620 HpSAMD (295fdc419039090eb8b49ffdbb374549) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HpSAMD.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0522 4620 HTTP (c531c7fd9e8b62021112787c4e2c5a5a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0557 4620 hwpolicy (8305f33cde89ad6c7a0763ed0b5a8d42) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0617 4620 i8042prt (f151f0bdc47f4a28b1b20a0818ea36d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0673 4620 iaStorV (934af4d7c5f457b9f0743f4299b77b67) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStorV.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0722 4620 iirsp (4173ff5708f3236cf25195fecd742915) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0819 4620 intelide (a0f12f2c9ba6c72f3987ce780e77c130) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0897 4620 intelppm (3b514d27bfc4accb4037bc6685f766e0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0944 4620 IpFilterDriver (709d1761d3b19a932ff0238ea6d50200) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:55.0989 4620 IPMIDRV (e4454b6c37d7ffd5649611f6496308a7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IPMIDrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0034 4620 IPNAT (a5fa468d67abcdaa36264e463a7bb0cd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0132 4620 IRENUM (42996cff20a3084a56017b7902307e9f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0179 4620 isapnp (1f32bb6b38f62f7df1a7ab7292638a35) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0255 4620 iScsiPrt (ed46c223ae46c6866ab77cdc41c404b7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0345 4620 itecir (83a0305939e1d113a8d8bc2b2ea64774) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\itecir.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0402 4620 ivusb (37412294ea4b70ed8b4a9338ebaeecaa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ivusb.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0462 4620 k57nd60x (c4c95805b85bce1eb9d20f4a02fc5f9b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60x.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0529 4620 kbdclass (adef52ca1aeae82b50df86b56413107e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0566 4620 kbdhid (3d9f0ebf350edcfd6498057301455964) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0594 4620 KSecDD (e36a061ec11b373826905b21be10948f) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0663 4620 KSecPkg (365c6154bbbc5377173f1ca7bfb6cc59) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0824 4620 lltdio (f7611ec07349979da9b0ae1f18ccc7a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0870 4620 LSI_FC (eb119a53ccf2acc000ac71b065b78fef) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0902 4620 LSI_SAS (8ade1c877256a22e49b75d1cc9161f9c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:56.0928 4620 LSI_SAS2 (dc9dc3d3daa0e276fd2ec262e38b11e9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0013 4620 LSI_SCSI (0a036c7d7cab643a7f07135ac47e0524) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0091 4620 luafv (6703e366cc18d3b6e534f5cf7df39cee) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0143 4620 megasas (0fff5b045293002ab38eb1fd1fc2fb74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0173 4620 MegaSR (dcbab2920c75f390caf1d29f675d03d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0207 4620 Modem (f001861e5700ee84e2d4e52c712f4964) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0238 4620 monitor (79d10964de86b292320e9dfe02282a23) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0267 4620 mouclass (fb18cc1d4c2e716b6b903b0ac0cc0609) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0374 4620 mouhid (2c388d2cd01c9042596cf3c8f3c7b24d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0410 4620 mountmgr (921c18727c5920d6c0300736646931c2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0510 4620 MpFilter (7e34bfa1a7b60bba1da03d677f16cd63) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0600 4620 mpio (2af5997438c55fb79d33d015c30e1974) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mpio.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0742 4620 MpKsl20695f2b (5f53edfead46fa7adb78eee9ecce8fdf) c:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{EBCB2CFE-6191-4D31-9431-CC9E397E7FEA}\MpKsl20695f2b.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:57.0981 4620 MpNWMon (f32e2d6a1640a469a9ed4f1929a4a861) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0038 4620 mpsdrv (ad2723a7b53dd1aacae6ad8c0bfbf4d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0079 4620 MRxDAV (b1be47008d20e43da3adc37c24cdb89d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0123 4620 mrxsmb (f1b6aa08497ea86ca6ef6f7a08b0bfb8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0156 4620 mrxsmb10 (5613358b4050f46f5a9832da8050d6e4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0188 4620 mrxsmb20 (25c9792778d80feb4c8201e62281bfdf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0238 4620 msahci (4326d168944123f38dd3b2d9c37a0b12) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0292 4620 msdsm (455029c7174a2dbb03dba8a0d8bddd9a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msdsm.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0388 4620 Msfs (daefb28e3af5a76abcc2c3078c07327f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0433 4620 mshidkmdf (3e1e5767043c5af9367f0056295e9f84) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0470 4620 msisadrv (0a4e5757ae09fa9622e3158cc1aef114) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0583 4620 MSKSSRV (8c0860d6366aaffb6c5bb9df9448e631) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0659 4620 MSPCLOCK (3ea8b949f963562cedbb549eac0c11ce) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0680 4620 MSPQM (f456e973590d663b1073e9c463b40932) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0737 4620 MsRPC (0e008fc4819d238c51d7c93e7b41e560) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0768 4620 mssmbios (fc6b9ff600cc585ea38b12589bd4e246) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0795 4620 MSTEE (b42c6b921f61a6e55159b8be6cd54a36) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0825 4620 MTConfig (33599130f44e1f34631cea241de8ac84) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0847 4620 Mup (159fad02f64e6381758c990f753bcc80) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0922 4620 NativeWifiP (26384429fcd85d83746f63e798ab1480) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0990 4620 NDIS (1736e20631b610784efde6813f0cc3fe) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0993 4620 Suspicious file (Forged): C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys. Real md5: 1736e20631b610784efde6813f0cc3fe, Fake md5: 23759d175a0a9baaf04d05047bc135a8
2011/03/31 22:22:58.0999 4620 NDIS - detected Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.tdl3 (0)
2011/03/31 22:22:59.0036 4620 NdisCap (0e1787aa6c9191d3d319e8bafe86f80c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:59.0070 4620 NdisTapi (e4a8aec125a2e43a9e32afeea7c9c888) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:59.0103 4620 Ndisuio (b30ae7f2b6d7e343b0df32e6c08fce75) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:59.0146 4620 NdisWan (267c415eadcbe53c9ca873dee39cf3a4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:59.0167 4620 NDProxy (af7e7c63dcef3f8772726f86039d6eb4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:59.0191 4620 NetBIOS (80b275b1ce3b0e79909db7b39af74d51) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:59.0234 4620 NetBT (dd52a733bf4ca5af84562a5e2f963b91) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:59.0509 4620 NETw5s32 (ef51b405ad8acaae6f0231290d20f516) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5s32.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:59.0684 4620 netw5v32 (58218ec6b61b1169cf54aab0d00f5fe2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v32.sys
2011/03/31 22:22:59.0889 4620 NETwNs32 (29e4f23d31fb66c7bf0014d36cf5af2a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs32.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0035 4620 nfrd960 (1d85c4b390b0ee09c7a46b91efb2c097) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0081 4620 NisDrv (17e2c08c5ecfbe94a7c67b1c275ee9d9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0229 4620 Npfs (1db262a9f8c087e8153d89bef3d2235f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0271 4620 nsiproxy (e9a0a4d07e53d8fea2bb8387a3293c58) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0348 4620 Ntfs (3795dcd21f740ee799fb7223234215af) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0395 4620 Null (f9756a98d69098dca8945d62858a812c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0430 4620 nvraid (3f3d04b1d08d43c16ea7963954ec768d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvraid.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0460 4620 nvstor (c99f251a5de63c6f129cf71933aced0f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0493 4620 nv_agp (5a0983915f02bae73267cc2a041f717d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nv_agp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0529 4620 OA001Ufd (2cf21d5f8f1b74bb1922135ac2b12ddb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\OA001Ufd.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0560 4620 OA001Vid (4075063d25af9da64101769854b83787) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\OA001Vid.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0614 4620 ohci1394 (08a70a1f2cdde9bb49b885cb817a66eb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0658 4620  Parport (2ea877ed5dd9713c5ac74e8ea7348d14) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0686 4620 partmgr (ff4218952b51de44fe910953a3e686b9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0713 4620 Parvdm (eb0a59f29c19b86479d36b35983daadc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parvdm.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0842 4620 pbfilter (4dfe4cef1aeec1025380d7ebf40e8e2b) C:\Program Files\Peerblock\pbfilter.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:00.0907 4620 PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0 (92fddbed716bf5c3cb766101563cfce5) c:\program files\dell support center\pcdsrvc.pkms
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0038 4620 pci (c858cb77c577780ecc456a892e7e7d0f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0075 4620 pciide (afe86f419014db4e5593f69ffe26ce0a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0108 4620 pcmcia (f396431b31693e71e8a80687ef523506) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0136 4620 pcw (250f6b43d2b613172035c6747aeeb19f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0195 4620 PEAUTH (9e0104ba49f4e6973749a02bf41344ed) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0282 4620 PptpMiniport (631e3e205ad6d86f2aed6a4a8e69f2db) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0309 4620 Processor (85b1e3a0c7585bc4aae6899ec6fcf011) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0432 4620 Profos (1bfe86c679a43994e36e623fb6898cdb) C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Threat Scanner\profos.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0571 4620 Psched (6270ccae2a86de6d146529fe55b3246a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0611 4620 PxHelp20 (153d02480a0a2f45785522e814c634b6) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0665 4620 ql2300 (ab95ecf1f6659a60ddc166d8315b0751) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0701 4620 ql40xx (b4dd51dd25182244b86737dc51af2270) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0752 4620 QWAVEdrv (584078ca1b95ca72df2a27c336f9719d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0793 4620 RasAcd (30a81b53c766d0133bb86d234e5556ab) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0896 4620 RasAgileVpn (57ec4aef73660166074d8f7f31c0d4fd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:01.0953 4620 Rasl2tp (d9f91eafec2815365cbe6d167e4e332a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0085 4620 RasPppoe (0fe8b15916307a6ac12bfb6a63e45507) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0115 4620 RasSstp (44101f495a83ea6401d886e7fd70096b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0150 4620 rdbss (835d7e81bf517a3b72384bdcc85e1ce6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0173 4620 rdpbus (0d8f05481cb76e70e1da06ee9f0da9df) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0218 4620 RDPCDD (1e016846895b15a99f9a176a05029075) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0349 4620 RDPENCDD (5a53ca1598dd4156d44196d200c94b8a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0392 4620 RDPREFMP (44b0a53cd4f27d50ed461dae0c0b4e1f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0436 4620 RDPWD (801371ba9782282892d00aadb08ee367) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0535 4620 rdyboost (4ea225bf1cf05e158853f30a99ca29a7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0659 4620 RFCOMM (cb928d9e6daf51879dd6ba8d02f01321) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rfcomm.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0709 4620 rimmptsk (c2ef513bbe069f0d4ee0938a76f975d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0748 4620 rimsptsk (c398bca91216755b098679a8da8a2300) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0795 4620 rismxdp (2a2554cb24506e0a0508fc395c4a1b42) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdptsk.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0857 4620 rspndr (032b0d36ad92b582d869879f5af5b928) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0906 4620 sbp2port (34ee0c44b724e3e4ce2eff29126de5b5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbp2port.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:02.0960 4620 scfilter (a95c54b2ac3cc9c73fcdf9e51a1d6b51) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0132 4620 sdbus (aa826e35f6d28a8e5d1efeb337f24ba2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0216 4620 secdrv (90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0276 4620 Serenum (9ad8b8b515e3df6acd4212ef465de2d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0310 4620 Serial (5fb7fcea0490d821f26f39cc5ea3d1e2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0362 4620 sermouse (79bffb520327ff916a582dfea17aa813) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sermouse.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0437 4620 sffdisk (9f976e1eb233df46fce808d9dea3eb9c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffdisk.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0474 4620 sffp_mmc (932a68ee27833cfd57c1639d375f2731) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffp_mmc.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0508 4620 sffp_sd (a0708bbd07d245c06ff9de549ca47185) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffp_sd.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0544 4620 sfloppy (db96666cc8312ebc45032f30b007a547) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0580 4620 sisagp (2565cac0dc9fe0371bdce60832582b2e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0612 4620 SiSRaid2 (a9f0486851becb6dda1d89d381e71055) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0636 4620 SiSRaid4 (3727097b55738e2f554972c3be5bc1aa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0676 4620 Smb (3e21c083b8a01cb70ba1f09303010fce) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0716 4620 spldr (95cf1ae7527fb70f7816563cbc09d942) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0884 4620 sptd (cdddec541bc3c96f91ecb48759673505) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0885 4620 Suspicious file (NoAccess): C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys. md5: cdddec541bc3c96f91ecb48759673505
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0893 4620 sptd - detected Locked file (1)
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0951 4620 srv (2dbedfb1853f06110ec2aa7f3213c89f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:03.0987 4620 srv2 (db37131d1027c50ea7ee21c8bb4536aa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0014 4620 srvnet (f5980b74124db9233b33f86fc5ebbb4f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0160 4620 stexstor (db32d325c192b801df274bfd12a7e72b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0221 4620 STHDA (666954876b4c973eee61b1b2332b58c4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stwrt.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0355 4620 StMp3Rec (833ac40f6e7be17951d6d9a956829547) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\StMp3Rec.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0411 4620 swenum (e58c78a848add9610a4db6d214af5224) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0541 4620 Tcpip (bb7f39c31c4a4417fd318e7cd184e225) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0631 4620 TCPIP6 (bb7f39c31c4a4417fd318e7cd184e225) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0739 4620 tcpipreg (e64444523add154f86567c469bc0b17f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0793 4620 TDPIPE (1875c1490d99e70e449e3afae9fcbadf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0836 4620 TDTCP (7551e91ea999ee9a8e9c331d5a9c31f3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0884 4620 tdx (cb39e896a2a83702d1737bfd402b3542) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0926 4620 TermDD (c36f41ee20e6999dbf4b0425963268a5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:04.0998 4620 tssecsrv (98ae6fa07d12cb4ec5cf4a9bfa5f4242) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0062 4620 tunnel (3e461d890a97f9d4c168f5fda36e1d00) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0128 4620 uagp35 (750fbcb269f4d7dd2e420c56b795db6d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0182 4620 udfs (09cc3e16f8e5ee7168e01cf8fcbe061a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0257 4620 uliagpkx (44e8048ace47befbfdc2e9be4cbc8880) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uliagpkx.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0339 4620 umbus (049b3a50b3d646baeeee9eec9b0668dc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0388 4620 UmPass (7550ad0c6998ba1cb4843e920ee0feac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0460 4620 USBAAPL (5c2bdc152bbab34f36473deaf7713f22) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0519 4620 usbccgp (8455c4ed038efd09e99327f9d2d48ffa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0569 4620 usbcir (04ec7cec62ec3b6d9354eee93327fc82) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbcir.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0614 4620 usbehci (1c333bfd60f2fed2c7ad5daf533cb742) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0663 4620 usbhub (ee6ef93ccfa94fae8c6ab298273d8ae2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0708 4620 usbohci (a6fb7957ea7afb1165991e54ce934b74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0747 4620 usbprint (797d862fe0875e75c7cc4c1ad7b30252) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0839 4620 usbscan (576096ccbc07e7c4ea4f5e6686d6888f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0893 4620 USBSTOR (d8889d56e0d27e57ed4591837fe71d27) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0941 4620 usbuhci (78780c3ebce17405b1ccd07a3a8a7d72) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:05.0975 4620 vdrvroot (a059c4c3edb09e07d21a8e5c0aabd3cb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0080 4620 vga (17c408214ea61696cec9c66e388b14f3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0130 4620 VgaSave (8e38096ad5c8570a6f1570a61e251561) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0166 4620 vhdmp (3be6e1f3a4f1afec8cee0d7883f93583) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vhdmp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0215 4620 viaagp (c829317a37b4bea8f39735d4b076e923) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0245 4620 ViaC7 (e02f079a6aa107f06b16549c6e5c7b74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viac7.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0276 4620 viaide (e43574f6a56a0ee11809b48c09e4fd3c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0326 4620 volmgr (384e5a2aa49934295171e499f86ba6f3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0354 4620 volmgrx (b5bb72067ddddbbfb04b2f89ff8c3c87) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0384 4620 volsnap (58df9d2481a56edde167e51b334d44fd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0508 4620 vsmraid (9dfa0cc2f8855a04816729651175b631) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0586 4620 vwifibus (90567b1e658001e79d7c8bbd3dde5aa6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0612 4620 vwififlt (7090d3436eeb4e7da3373090a23448f7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0676 4620 vwifimp (a3f04cbea6c2a10e6cb01f8b47611882) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0769 4620 WacomPen (de3721e89c653aa281428c8a69745d90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacompen.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0852 4620 WANARP (692a712062146e96d28ba0b7d75de31b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0874 4620 Wanarpv6 (692a712062146e96d28ba0b7d75de31b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0938 4620 Wd (1112a9badacb47b7c0bb0392e3158dff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wd.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:06.0972 4620 Wdf01000 (9950e3d0f08141c7e89e64456ae7dc73) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0116 4620 WfpLwf (8b9a943f3b53861f2bfaf6c186168f79) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0153 4620 WIMMount (5cf95b35e59e2a38023836fff31be64c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0339 4620 WinUsb (30fc6e5448d0cbaaa95280eeef7fedae) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0428 4620 WmiAcpi (0217679b8fca58714c3bf2726d2ca84e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0497 4620 ws2ifsl (6db3276587b853bf886b69528fdb048c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0544 4620 WudfPf (6f9b6c0c93232cff47d0f72d6db1d21e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0584 4620 WUDFRd (f91ff1e51fca30b3c3981db7d5924252) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0675 4620 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0675 4620 Scan finished
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0675 4620 ================================================================================
2011/03/31 22:23:07.0686 2736 Detected object count: 2
2011/03/31 22:23:20.0955 2736 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys - processing error
2011/03/31 22:23:20.0955 2736 Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.tdl3(NDIS) - User select action: Cure 
2011/03/31 22:23:20.0958 2736 Locked file(sptd) - User select action: Skip


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That doesn't seem able to fix it 
can you try running it in safe mode but I have a feeling that we aren't going to be able to fix this one & you will need to reinstall windows


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

Running TDSS killer in safe mode does not seem to have cured the infection. So is my only option now, to reinstall windows?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

uninstall biitdefender, reboot & try kaspersky tdss killer again 
if that doesn't work then

try a windows start up repair 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Startup-Repair-frequently-asked-questions


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

TDSS Killer is still unable to cure the infection after uninstalling BitDefender. However, before trying the Windows Start-up repair, should I back-up my important files on a USB Memory device? But I am concerned that the USB storage device might become infected by a worm or something of the sort, so is there anyway to protect myself from that?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

yes backup important documents & pictures to an external usb drive. The risk of any malware in docs & images is lesser than in .exe & dll files and are normally fairly easily cleaned from an external disc as they aren't system locked 

It was just a vague hope that bitdefender might have been protecting the ndis fiel & stopping it beiing replaced 

start up repair is the most likely simple solution but if that doesn't wrok we can repalce the file from your dvd using recovery environment


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

"startup repair could not detect a problem"
This was the same for both my pre-installed system recovery tools, and the ones provided in the repair option of my Windows 7 Upgrade Option CD.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have just done a bit more research & NDIS.sys is one of the files that is replaced/updated by W7 SP1 so the safest way to cure it is to update to sp1

go to windows update & take the SP1 update
if it isn't offered then follow advice here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2498452


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

So after updating to Windows 7 SP1, should I run TDSS Killer again?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

yes please


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

After installing the SP1 update and running TDSS killer again, no infections were found. Should I run combofix now?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

delete that version of combofix from desktop & 
Download a new version of ComboFix from *Here* or * Here*to your Desktop.


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

ComboFix 11-04-02.02 - Jonafun 03/04/2011 6:15.1.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7600.0.1252.61.1033.18.3067.1921 [GMT 10:00]
Running from: c:\users\Jonafun\Desktop\username123.exe
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {108DAC43-C256-20B7-BB05-914135DA5160}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {ABEC4DA7-E46C-2F39-81B5-AA334E5D1BDD}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\programdata\PCDr\5744\Downloads\48edbc2f-6595-43d2-a911-c3713e9b499f.dll
c:\programdata\PCDr\5744\Downloads\5275e755-7d9f-4ddb-a61e-645d687f55e1.dll
c:\programdata\PCDr\5744\Downloads\86fa80c6-799b-4d0b-a3f5-f7886c10db2c.dll
c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\{D528FBE8-F513-467D-8837-75D2860019CC}
c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\{D528FBE8-F513-467D-8837-75D2860019CC}\chrome.manifest
c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\{D528FBE8-F513-467D-8837-75D2860019CC}\chrome\content\_cfg.js
c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\{D528FBE8-F513-467D-8837-75D2860019CC}\chrome\content\overlay.xul
c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\{D528FBE8-F513-467D-8837-75D2860019CC}\install.rdf
c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\TempDIR
c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\plugs
c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\shed
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-03-02 to 2011-04-02 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-04-02 20:21 . 2011-04-02 20:21 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Jackie\AppData\Local\temp
2011-04-02 20:21 . 2011-04-02 20:21 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-04-02 20:07 . 2011-04-02 20:07 28752 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{542B2F44-4552-4AA3-B492-229DAE498A45}\MpKslda2a3b17.sys
2011-04-02 12:09 . 2011-03-15 04:05 6792528 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{542B2F44-4552-4AA3-B492-229DAE498A45}\mpengine.dll
2011-04-02 11:30 . 2011-04-03 06:51 -------- d-----w- C:\eff664cb1d5666a3914e9fe0b41390f1
2011-03-30 07:49 . 2011-03-30 07:49 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\ESET
2011-03-29 07:11 . 2011-04-01 07:51 81984 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\bdod.bin
2011-03-29 06:21 . 2011-03-29 06:21 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\BitDefender
2011-03-29 06:20 . 2011-04-01 07:52 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\BitDefender
2011-03-29 06:20 . 2011-03-29 07:12 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\BitDefender
2011-03-29 06:18 . 2011-04-01 07:52 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\BitDefender
2011-03-25 12:47 . 2011-01-26 23:27 439632 ------w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\NISBackup\gapaengine.dll
2011-03-25 12:47 . 2011-01-26 23:27 439632 ------w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{F6C675F6-79A6-45CE-9E39-C5541A5D827A}\gapaengine.dll
2011-03-10 08:28 . 2011-03-10 08:28 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\CanonIJ
2011-03-10 08:26 . 2011-03-10 08:27 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Canon
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-04-03 06:57 . 2009-07-13 23:12 710720 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
2011-03-15 04:05 . 2009-12-31 09:25 6792528 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2011-03-10 08:22 . 2010-06-24 00:33 18328 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\ppcrlconfig600.dll
2011-02-03 05:45 . 2011-02-12 00:19 219008 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
2011-01-07 07:27 . 2011-02-12 00:21 34304 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
2011-01-07 05:33 . 2011-02-12 00:21 294400 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2011-01-05 05:37 . 2011-02-12 00:21 428032 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2011-01-05 03:37 . 2011-02-12 00:21 2329088 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2006-05-03 09:06 163328 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\flvDX.dll
2007-02-21 10:47 31232 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\msfDX.dll
2008-03-16 12:30 216064 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\nbDX.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2009-07-14 1173504]
"Google Update"="c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" [2009-08-15 133104]
"Pando Media Booster"="c:\program files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe" [2010-09-26 2969496]
"Skype"="c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" [2011-01-26 15026056]
"Steam"="c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe" [2010-12-07 1242448]
"RESTART_STICKY_NOTES"="c:\windows\System32\StikyNot.exe" [2009-07-14 354304]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Apoint"="c:\program files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe" [2009-04-27 233472]
"Dell DataSafe Online"="c:\program files\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe" [2010-02-09 1807680]
"Dell Webcam Central"="c:\program files\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe" [2009-01-09 405639]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2008-10-25 31072]
"PCMService"="c:\program files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe" [2009-07-06 132392]
"SysTrayApp"="c:\program files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe" [2009-06-29 458844]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2009-07-29 98304]
"FATrayAlert"="c:\program files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe" [2010-04-04 95560]
"Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)"="c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" [2010-12-20 963976]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2010-05-14 248552]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2010-09-22 35760]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-09-20 932288]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2010-11-30 997408]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2010-11-29 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2011-01-25 421160]
"CanonSolutionMenu"="c:\program files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe" [2008-03-10 689488]
"CanonMyPrinter"="c:\program files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe" [2008-03-03 1848648]
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)"="c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" [2010-12-20 963976]
.
c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE [2009-2-26 97680]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Bluetooth.lnk - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe [2008-6-5 752168]
Digital Line Detect.lnk - c:\program files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe [2009-6-19 50688]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\FastAccess]
2010-04-04 01:43 144712 ----a-w- c:\program files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FALogNot.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\GoToAssist]
2009-06-18 22:30 10536 ----a-w- c:\program files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2awinlogon.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Wdf01000.sys]
@="Driver"
.
R1 MpKsl297c2d90;MpKsl297c2d90;c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{F969E61F-848D-4909-9A47-2850DAD20C5B}\MpKsl297c2d90.sys [x]
R1 MpKsl62f2b46f;MpKsl62f2b46f;c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{17FF96B1-0A4C-4A24-B9B6-CDB8BA9ECB87}\MpKsl62f2b46f.sys [x]
R1 MpKsla0713528;MpKsla0713528;c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{C06FA74B-E07E-44ED-8034-0BF21488D6F3}\MpKsla0713528.sys [x]
R1 MpKsld4ad5aa3;MpKsld4ad5aa3;c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{97BB94CB-508E-4B7D-9A09-E17812AC9DA7}\MpKsld4ad5aa3.sys [x]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R3 GarenaPEngine;GarenaPEngine;c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Temp\LVNBF95.tmp [x]
R3 GGSAFERDriver;GGSAFER Driver;c:\program files\Garena\safedrv.sys [x]
R3 ivusb;Initio Driver for USB Default Controller;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ivusb.sys [2010-03-09 25112]
R3 MpNWMon;Microsoft Malware Protection Network Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys [2010-10-24 43392]
R3 NETw5s32;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7 - 32 Bit;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5s32.sys [2009-09-15 6114816]
R3 netw5v32;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows Vista 32 Bit;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v32.sys [2009-07-13 4231168]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys [2010-10-24 54144]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe [2010-11-11 206360]
R3 npggsvc;nProtect GameGuard Service;c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des [2009-09-15 3363184]
R3 pbfilter;pbfilter;c:\program files\Peerblock\pbfilter.sys [2009-09-27 16472]
R3 PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0;PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0 - PCDR Kernel Mode Service Helper Driver;c:\program files\dell support center\pcdsrvc.pkms [2010-11-18 21744]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-04-07 1343400]
S0 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys [2010-02-18 691696]
S1 MpKslda2a3b17;MpKslda2a3b17;c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{542B2F44-4552-4AA3-B492-229DAE498A45}\MpKslda2a3b17.sys [2011-04-02 28752]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [2009-07-13 48128]
S2 AESTFilters;Andrea ST Filters Service;c:\windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_x86_neutral_7f2308f435f2c4c1\aestsrv.exe [2009-03-02 81920]
S2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [2009-07-30 176128]
S2 FAService;FAService;c:\program files\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAService.exe [2010-04-04 2409800]
S2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe [2011-02-16 88176]
S3 btusbflt;Bluetooth USB Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btusbflt.sys [2010-04-13 45736]
S3 btwl2cap;Bluetooth L2CAP Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys [2008-06-16 29736]
S3 CtClsFlt;Creative Camera Class Upper Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CtClsFlt.sys [2009-06-15 143968]
S3 FACAP;facap, FastAccess Video Capture;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\facap.sys [2008-09-24 232832]
S3 itecir;ITECIR Infrared Receiver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\itecir.sys [2010-07-12 65640]
S3 k57nd60x;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60x.sys [2009-07-13 229888]
S3 NETwNs32;___ Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7 - 32 Bit;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs32.sys [2010-07-14 6814720]
S3 OA001Ufd;Creative Camera OA001 Upper Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\OA001Ufd.sys [2009-03-05 133632]
S3 OA001Vid;Creative Camera OA001 Function Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\OA001Vid.sys [2009-03-08 280096]
S3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [2009-07-13 14336]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-04-01 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2007171132-4003974441-1219997286-1000Core.job
- c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-08-15 01:32]
.
2011-04-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2007171132-4003974441-1219997286-1000UA.job
- c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-08-15 01:32]
.
2011-03-15 c:\windows\Tasks\PCDoctorBackgroundMonitorTask.job
- c:\program files\Dell Support Center\uaclauncher.exe [2010-11-18 15:13]
.
2011-04-02 c:\windows\Tasks\SystemToolsDailyTest.job
- c:\program files\Dell Support Center\pcdrcui.exe [2010-11-18 15:13]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com.au/
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
IE: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6llh8qo7.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - Google.com
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 4
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Element Hiding Helper for Adblock Plus: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - %profile%\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}
FF - Ext: DownloadHelper: {b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d} - %profile%\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}
FF - Ext: Adblock Plus: {d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d} - %profile%\extensions\{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension
FF - Ext: McAfee SiteAdvisor: {B7082FAA-CB62-4872-9106-E42DD88EDE45} - c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
HKLM-Run-dellsupportcenter - c:\program files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
HKLM-Run-FAStartup - (no file)
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\GarenaPEngine]
"ImagePath"="\??\c:\users\Jonafun\AppData\Local\Temp\LVNBF95.tmp"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\npggsvc]
"ImagePath"="c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des -service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\PCDSRVC{E9D79540-57D5953E-06020101}_0]
"ImagePath"="\??\c:\program files\dell support center\pcdsrvc.pkms"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2007171132-4003974441-1219997286-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.*_*¢%]
@Class="Shell"
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2007171132-4003974441-1219997286-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.*_*¢%\OpenWithList]
@Class="Shell"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2007171132-4003974441-1219997286-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.*Î ]
@Class="Shell"
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2007171132-4003974441-1219997286-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.*Î \OpenWithList]
@Class="Shell"
"a"="firefox.exe"
"MRUList"="a"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2007171132-4003974441-1219997286-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RecentDocs\.*Î ]
"MRUListEx"=hex:00,00,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff
"0"=hex:30,00,34,00,2e,00,20,00,ce,09,2e,00,ce,09,00,00,6a,00,36,00,00,00,00,
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,30,00,34,00,2e,00,20,00,ce,09,2e,00,ce,09,2e,00,6c,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'Explorer.exe'(1872)
c:\progra~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\saHook.dll
c:\windows\system32\btncopy.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
c:\windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_x86_neutral_7f2308f435f2c4c1\STacSV.exe
c:\windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
c:\windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
c:\program files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
c:\program files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
c:\windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2011-04-03 06:29:52 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-04-02 20:29
.
Pre-Run: 129,883,791,360 bytes free
Post-Run: 130,401,837,056 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - C595DC61D0816CDB558C0070F3DA601E


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am no longer getting browser redirects. But is there any way for me to check if my computer is completely clean of other infections?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't see any obvious infections & combofix has removed a few nasties

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and the other tools it downloaded to remove the malware*
* Click *START* then * RUN*
* Now type *Combofix /Uninstall * in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space *between the *X* and the */U*, it needs to be there.









This will also purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has been put in there. Now Empty Recycle bin on desktop Then reboot.

go here* http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?page=3 *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks.

and scan here* http://secunia.com/software_inspector/ * for out of date & vulnerable common applications on your computer and update whatever it suggests

Then pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated, that will help to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place. * If windows update doesn't work, please come back & tell us*


----------



## H3r0 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for you help


----------

